# MTB'ler in Hannover und näherer Umgebung gesucht..



## StevensS7Driver (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo, gibt es hier Biker die aus Hannover, Limmer, Ahlem, Letter, Seelze oder näherer Umgebung kommen?

Neulich habe ich mal einen MTBler in Seelze gesehen.. Mit Helm und Plastiktrinkflasche, sehr Durchtrainiert.. wollte Ihn ansprechen, aber da war er auch schon über die Straße und wech war er....

Ich möchte schon oft fahren aber alleine packt es mich eher seltend.
Fahre meist nur Wald, Wiesen und Feldwege.
Kondition eher schlecht aber ich möcht auf diesem Weg die Kondition steigern und abnehmen.

Also wenn Jemand mag, würde mich über jede Nachricht sehr freuen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Juli 2008)

Guck mal bei Biken im Deister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevensS7Driver (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ja das habe ich auch schon getan, doch eine Runde im Deister dürfte meine laienhafte Kondition leider nicht überstehen


----------



## Bommelinho (31. Juli 2008)

Hey ich komm zwar nicht direkt aus Hannover, aber aus der nähe vllt sagt dir Burgdorf was liegt ja nur 20km weg von Hannover City und konditionell sag ich mal mittelmaß und vorallem tagesform abhängig :-D


----------



## tom de la zett (4. August 2008)

Ich möchte diesen Thread gleich auch nutzen, um MTB-Tourer aus Hannover zu finden, die sportlich ambitioniert, aber weder heizende Heißdüsen, noch trödelnde Trantüten und auch keine düsenden Downhiller sind . Also irgendwas von allem und dazwischen,
Abendliche Touren in Richtung Benther, Gehrdener, Süllberg, Deister ab Hannover (Zentrum/Maschsee) oder auch am Wochenende mal mit Zug/Auto Richtung Weserbergland oder Harz könnten hier abgesprochen werden. (Daher die Abgrenzung vom Deisterbiker Thread. )

Ich halte den Thread für geeignet, um sich auch in verschiedenen "Leistungsklassen" für gemeinsame Touren abzusprechen, so könnte sicher auch StevensS7Driver  Begleitung finden. Also immer mal posten, wenn einer irgendwo hin will - vielleicht finden sich immer mal dankbare Mitfahrer!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

schaut einfach in den schon bestehenden thread : "biken im deister" . dort findet ihr alles, was ihr wollt. sportlich ambitionierte biker, heizenden heißdüsen, trödelnde trantüten und auch düsenden downhiller. unser sport ist halt sehr facettenreich. und das ist auch gut so !!!. die komplette truppe kommt aus dem umland oder stadt hannover, und fährt deister, benther , gehrdener usw. . einfach mal mitfahren


----------



## tom de la zett (5. August 2008)

ja, hoermann. Aber ich denke, der Biken-im-Deister thread (mal vom nicht passenden Themennamen abgesehen) ist etwas ausgeartet und mehr zu einem Community-Chat verkommen.

Schwerpunkt z.B. dieses Thread sollte es sein, *Treffen zu vereinbaren * mit Start in/bei/nahe Hannover wohin auch immer (Rad oder auch Bahn/Auto). Diskussion, Bildershow, Urlaubsberichte etc. sollten nen anderen Weg / Thema finden. Nen Versuchs isses wert - wäre vielleicht aber auch im Bike-Treff gut/besser aufgehoben.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

kein thema. dann mach ich gleich noch nen thread : biken in springe, biken in sorsum, biken in bredenbeck, biken in barsinghausen, biken in bad münder, biken in wennigsen , etc auf. ich wohne in der region hannover und zähle mich daher auch zur näheren umgebung, wie ja auch der titel schon aussagt. aber wenn du nur mit "hannoveraner stadtmenschen" zusammen biken möchtest, nur zu !!


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. August 2008)

du hast noch biken in den Bückebergen mit Schaumburgern vergessen


----------



## exto (5. August 2008)

Da nehmt ihr ja nich jeden mit. Ich war da noch nie!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

vorsicht, vorsicht !!! nicht das das hier in einen community-chat ausartet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (5. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da nehmt ihr ja nich jeden mit. Ich war da noch nie!



Wenn Du immer dann zum Friseur musst wenn wir dort mal fahren, Du Schönling 

Ups: war das Chat oder Shit


----------



## tom de la zett (5. August 2008)

ach woher wusste ich, dass es so weiter geht.... 
(ich sollte Wahrsager werden)  
Aber ok, ok - versuche es dann gelegentlich mal wieder den Deister-Thread - obwohl Hannover eigentlich auch groß genug für ein extra Thema sein sollte. Aber nen bischen weniger lustig machen könntet ihr euch schon gegenüber neuen Ideen, oder seid ihr wirklich so wenig offen für neues (sollte doch zu verstehen gewesen sein, was tatsächlich gemeint ist, nicht?) 

Aber dennoch, wo wir gerade hier sind: Hoerman, exto: jemand von euch für Abfahrt aus Hannover zu haben des abends mal? Downhillfaller gern auch, klingt mir aber nen bischen zu gefährlich für mein Alter!


----------



## f&f (5. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich finde die Idee gut, einen Thread für Hannover-Städtler zu eröffnen. Hat ja schließlich nicht jeder 'nen Höhenzug vor der Tür und Treffpunkt im Deister für ne spontane Feierabendrunde ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu weit. Vielleicht sollten wir mal konkret werden: ich hätte Donnerstag abend Zeit (leider nicht schon morgen).

Bis bald im Wald (Eilenriede ),
Friedrich&Friedrich


----------



## Bommelinho (5. August 2008)

ja stimmt schon hannover brauch schon seinen eigenen bereich ist ja eine grosse stadt nur wo willste in hannover gut biken???


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Aber dennoch, wo wir gerade hier sind: Hoerman, exto: jemand von euch für Abfahrt aus Hannover zu haben des abends mal? Downhillfaller gern auch, klingt mir aber nen bischen zu gefährlich für mein Alter!



klar, kein thema. da ich in awb arbeite, nehm ich mein bike mit zur arbeit und wir können ne runde in hannover drehen. 

reicht dafür mein hardtail, oder muß ich für die heftigen trails mein enduro mitbringen  ? ( sollte nen scherz sein  ). 

nein, können wir übernachste woche gern mal machen. 
dies we ist 24h race in duisburg, danach ne woche ausschlafen , aber dann ... kann´s losgehen.


----------



## tom de la zett (6. August 2008)

@hoermann: viel Spass u. sturzfreies 24hR. meld dich, wo is egal - suche nur neue Mitfahrer in der Gegend, aber Enduro lass mal im Keller. Aber Cube, sehr sympatisch  (ach du schande, hab mir gerade deine Fotos angesehen und voller Schrecken den Vollschutz bemerkt... vielleicht sollte ich mir das nochmal überlegen)

@friedrichs: morgen könnte klappen, wenns Wetter passt so 2..3h ab ca. 17:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @hoermann: viel Spass u. sturzfreies 24hR. meld dich, wo is egal - suche nur neue Mitfahrer in der Gegend, aber Enduro lass mal im Keller. Aber Cube, sehr sympatisch  (ach du schande, hab mir gerade deine Fotos angesehen und voller Schrecken den Vollschutz bemerkt... vielleicht sollte ich mir das nochmal überlegen)
> 
> @friedrichs: morgen könnte klappen, wenns Wetter passt so 2..3h ab ca. 17:30


 
das bin aber nicht ich auf den fotos. ich stand hinter der kamera  . das ist schappi


----------



## Bommelinho (6. August 2008)

Hallo, wo kann man den in Hannover oder um Hannover gut biken? weil ich würde dann irgendwann vllt auch zu euch stoßen, nur bin ein Einsteiger muss erstmal selbst vorran kommen. packe gerade ma grob 40KM und dann ist auch erstmal ende vllt 10KM mehr aber das wars dann echt und durchscnittsgeschwindigkeit von 25km/h und brauch 1:30Std - 1:50Std ist vllt noch ein bisschen mager, also kurz und knapp wo kann man in und um hannover gut biken???


----------



## herkulars (6. August 2008)

Rund um Hannover kann man ganz prima biken, auch nach Feierabend.

Unter hannover-mtb.de gibt's z.B. schonmal ein paar Anregungen. Ich fahre auch immer mit zwei Freunden, meißtens Donnerstags ca. 18h ab Maschsee/Südufer. Ne schnelle Runde Richtung Süllberg ist da immer mal drin, oder in den Benther Berg oder auch mal Flachetappe durch durch die Leinewiesen Richtung Laatzen. Den grünen Ring kann man auch fahren, Abwechslung gibt es genug.

Aber noch mehr Spaß macht es im Deister


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. August 2008)

Hi, würde mich gerne als nicht Hannoveraner einklingen.
Gibt es schon Konkrete Termine und Treffpunkte?


----------



## tom de la zett (6. August 2008)

Bommelinho schrieb:


> Hallo, wo kann man den in Hannover oder um Hannover gut biken? weil ich würde dann irgendwann vllt auch zu euch stoßen, nur bin ein Einsteiger muss erstmal selbst vorran kommen. packe gerade ma grob 40KM und dann ist auch erstmal ende vllt 10KM mehr aber das wars dann echt und durchscnittsgeschwindigkeit von 25km/h und brauch 1:30Std - 1:50Std ist vllt noch ein bisschen mager, also kurz und knapp wo kann man in und um hannover gut biken???



auch unter www.gps-tour.info findest du einiges, natürlich beschränken sich Hannover-"Feierabend"-Touren entweder aufs Flachgelände oder Benther, Gehrdener, Süllberg

an den Rest/alle: wie wärs mit morgen abend Richtung Süllberg?


----------



## schappi (6. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das bin aber nicht ich auf den fotos. ich stand hinter der kamera  . das ist schappi



*Wer redet hier über mich?*
Jetzt mal sachlich:
Wir Deisterbiker sind nicht nur Bergabbolzer!
das ist halt der Reiz der Gruppe, das wir aller fahren vom 24h Rennen über Marathon bis Freeride. Zu alt ist dafür keiner, ich bin schon 52 und habe am Freeriden einen echten Spass. Und ausgelacht worden ist auch noch keiner, aber entwickelt hat sich jeder der mit uns gefahren ist.
Gestern z.B. bin ich mit Hoerman und Kalli eine 3/50/1000 Einheit auf Forstautobahnen gefahren in Tuntenschläuchen und Eierschale.(als Trining für Duisburg)
das Problem mit Hannover ist das es nach einer Weile für MTB langweilig wir und dann die meisten in den Deister oder die kleinen Berge ziehen.

Auch als bergauforientierte oder Anfänger seid ihr alle willkommen.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi

Also


----------



## hagan (6. August 2008)

Hallo! Finde ich gut, dass hier auch mal eine Alternative für die Hannoveraner geschaffen wurde. Da will ich auch gleich mal einen Vorschlag machen:

18:00 heute Eingang Strandbad Maschsee.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (6. August 2008)

Moin,

gute Idee, Feierabendrunden nicht mehr alleine zu fahren... 

Heute wirds nix, aber ich wäre morgen abend für eine gemütliche und änfängergeeignete Runde in den Gehrdener /Benther ab Maschseebad, 18.00 Uhr zu haben!


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. August 2008)

Wen Ihr ein Treffpunkt habt (Adresse), stoße ich dazu


----------



## tom de la zett (6. August 2008)

ja, dann würd ich mal vorschlagen - sofern es nicht unwettert -
*
morgen (Donnerstag) "Feierabend-MTB-Treff" 18.00 Eingang Strandbad am Maschsee
*
2,5...3h Richtung Süllberg o.ä., mäßiges Tempo
(könnte auch eher, aber 18.00 scheint ja den meisten besser zu passen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f&f (6. August 2008)

Alles klar, 

dann bis morgen,
Kristian


----------



## H/WF-Honk (6. August 2008)

Bin dabei! Bis morgen!


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. August 2008)

Sorry, bei mir wird das heute nichts, habe um 16.00 Uhr einen Termin in HH und bin woll nicht vor 20.00 Uhr wieder im Lande. Aber nächstes mal (Hoffe ich).
Viel Spaß!


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. August 2008)

Wie wars?
Gibt es eine Wiederholung?


----------



## gloshabigur (8. August 2008)

Bommelinho schrieb:


> Hallo, wo kann man denn in Hannover oder um Hannover gut biken?



Hannover hat eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten für alle MTB-Bedürfnisse. Angefangen von den Ricklinger Kiesteichen und dem Maschsee: flach, nette Landschaft, sehr gut für die Grundlagenausdauer.

Dann gibt es die Hausberge: Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg, Süllberg, Wolfsberg. Gut von Hannover aus zu erreichen (z.B. vom Maschsee ausgehend). Immer gut, auch bei den kleinen Feierabend-Runden. Wer möchte, der fährt die Forstwege. Man kann auch kleinere Trails kennenlernen; für Anfänger geeignete Gelegenheiten die eigene Technik aufzubauen oder zu verbessern.

Auch von Hannover aus leicht zu erreichen: unserer Hausgebirge, der Deister . Entweder Anfahrt mit dem Bike oder z.B. mit der S-Bahn nach Wennigsen oder Egestorf. Das Wegenetz im Deister bietet jedem das gesuchte: von der kleinen Runde bis zur harten Konditionstour mit 2.000 hm; oder auch die technisch anspruchsvolle Trail-Tour. 

Hannover ist somit bestens mit MTB-tauglichen Gebieten versorgt. Der Reiz am MTB-Sport besteht meiner Meinung auch darin, neue Gebiete zu erkunden und neue Wege zu finden. Einfacher geht dies natürlich, wenn man sich den Lokals anschließt; sind ja keine Gruppe leistungshungriger Sportler, die auf Neulinge keine Rücksicht nehmen .

Happy Trailsurfing.


----------



## tom de la zett (8. August 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wie wars?
> Gibt es eine Wiederholung?


 ...also ich fand's nett  hatten sogar Regen-Glück im Unglück (20min Bushaltestellenpause) und auf den Süllbergtrails wieder bei Sonne dann nur noch mit einigen umgefallenen Bäumen und Ästen zu kämpfen. Mit Rückweg an Gehrdener und Benther vorbei knapp mit der Finsternis nach ca.55km wieder eingetroffen (Fridolin noch ein paar extra km).
Von mir aus gern wieder, einfach posten.

PS: ich beabsichtige, morgen evtl. eine Runde ab Hameln (Pyrmonter Berg etc.) abzufahren. Kann gerne jemanden mitnehmen mit dem Auto dahin, zurück müsste jedoch die Bahn genommen werde, da ich noch weiter fahre.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...also ich fand's nett  hatten sogar Regen-Glück im Unglück (20min Bushaltestellenpause) und auf den Süllbergtrails wieder bei Sonne dann nur noch mit einigen umgefallenen Bäumen und Ästen zu kämpfen. Mit Rückweg an Gehrdener und Benther vorbei knapp mit der Finsternis nach ca.55km wieder eingetroffen (Fridolin noch ein paar extra km).
> Von mir aus gern wieder, einfach posten.



Von mir auch noch mal 
...und vielen Dank fürs "Guiden"! Hab echt viele neue Wege gesehen und kanns kaum erwarten, wieder zu fahren...

Könnte z.B. Montag, wieder so ab 18.00 Uhr...!?


----------



## f&f (9. August 2008)

Hallo,
mir hats auch Spaß gemacht. War mir gar nicht klar, dass es hier in der Gegend so nette Trails gibt. 



tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...... Mit Rückweg an Gehrdener und Benther vorbei knapp mit der Finsternis nach ca.55km wieder eingetroffen (Fridolin noch ein paar extra km).
> ...


Wer war denn das? Ich bin jedenfalls auf 73km gekommen und hab die Finsternis ganz gut mitbekommen (beim nächsten mal muss ich ein Lämpchen mitnehmen).

Jetzt am Wochenende bin ich leider nicht da, aber nächste Woche können wir gerne noch mal ne Runde drehen.

Schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## Wiener (9. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch Interesse. Kondition = mittel. Keine Extremtouren. Wohne in H-Südstadt und würde mich demnächst gerne anschliessen. Kenne inzwischen einiges an schönen Touren in & um Hannover; habe nur keine Lust, immer alleine zu fahren.

VG
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. August 2008)

Wiener schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auch Interesse. Kondition = mittel. Keine Extremtouren. Wohne in H-Südstadt und würde mich demnächst gerne anschliessen. Kenne inzwischen einiges an schönen Touren in & um Hannover; habe nur keine Lust, immer alleine zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Dann will ich meinen Terminvorschlag angesichts des brauchbaren Wetterberichts (20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit) nochmal untermauern:

*Morgen, Montag, 18.15 Uhr ab Maschsee/Strandbad*

Wieder eine lockere Runde, die eigentlich technisch und konditionell für alle machbar sein sollte...

Wer dabei?

Simon


----------



## Bommelinho (10. August 2008)

was heißt denn lockere runde etc.? mal genauer bitte :-D


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. August 2008)

Bommelinho schrieb:


> was heißt denn lockere runde etc.? mal genauer bitte :-D



Mmmh, locker heißt für mich als Wiedereinsteiger so locker, dass ich am nächsten Tag noch pünktlich und ohne Schmerzen zur Arbeit komme. Also definitiv kein Tempogebolze. KM/HM/Durchschnitt kann ich nicht sagen, kommt drauf an, wie's rollt und wer mitkommt... Letztes Mal sind wir (tom, f&f und ich) von 18.00-22.00 Uhr durch die "Hausberge" gekurvt und haben rd. 50-60km abgespult.


----------



## Bommelinho (10. August 2008)

achso danke =) wollt mich halt mal erkundigen aber glaub morgen wird das nichts mir gehts zwar schon besser hatte aber magenprobleme, es blieb nichts drin um es auf den punkt zu bringen nicht mal ein toast heut gehts einigermaßen aber glaub das geht morgen noch nicht


----------



## marcx (10. August 2008)

morgen hab ich leider auch keine zeit, aber grundsätzlich hab ich interesse


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. August 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> morgen hab ich leider auch keine zeit, aber grundsätzlich hab ich interesse



okee 

Falls für heute abend doch noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat, bitte bis 17.30 Uhr hier Bescheid geben. Fahre sonst nicht am Maschsee vorbei...

Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (11. August 2008)

sofern nix mehr dazwischenkommt, bin ich da (sonst bis 17.30 Absage) 
aber wieder OHNE Stecklichter heut...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> sofern nix mehr dazwischenkommt, bin ich da (sonst bis 17.30 Absage)
> aber wieder OHNE Stecklichter heut...



Super! Dann bis nachher - ohne Licht und ohne Regenjacke!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. August 2008)

So, nach der tollen und deutlich traillastigeren Runde in Benther und Gehrdener gestern mein neuer Terminvorschlag (Wetterbericht ist ja doch ganz annehmbar):

Morgen, *Mittwoch, 18:15 Uhr wie gehabt am Maschseebad...*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2008)

Hi,

Gruß vom Deisterrand.
Ich finde es gut, dass es eine Parallele gibt 
Auch der Deister-Thread fing als reiner Verabredungsthread an, jetzt kennen sich viele persönlich und treffen sich auch mal außerhalb.

Dann für jedes Thema oder jeden Kommentar einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen wäre zwar sachlich richtig, führt aber zu unendlicher Sucherei.

Es wird hier nicht anders laufen - außer das Interesse am Thread schläft ein - was ich euch nicht wünsche.

Als ich mit radeln agefangen habe, bin ich oft von Hemmingen um den Maschsee oder in die Eilenriede gefahren. So 50-90 km mit 10-50 Hm kamen da zusammen. Später habe ich um den Benther und den Gehrdener Berg erweitert und fand das immer Klasse.
Auch rund um die Marienburg gibt es nette Anstiege und 2-3 Trails.
Von dort ist es nicht mehr weit in den Hildesheimer Wald.

Benthe bietet übersichtliche Wege und Trails, die man am Tag auch mal 5-6x fahren und somit üben kann.
Der Trail am Fuß rundherum und der Anstieg vom Hotel zu Wasserspeicher hatte es mir als Bergauffahrer angetan.

Nach meinem Umzug nach Bredenbeck sind es nur 200 Meter bis in den Wald zur Feierabendrunde, wenn aber in Gehrden und Benthe nette Gruppe fahren, würde ich wohl auch mal rumkommen.

So
Lächeln
Rad fahren
Spaß haben

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## f&f (12. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> So, nach der tollen und deutlich traillastigeren Runde in Benther und Gehrdener gestern mein neuer Terminvorschlag (Wetterbericht ist ja doch ganz annehmbar):
> 
> Morgen, *Mittwoch, 18:15 Uhr wie gehabt am Maschseebad...*



Hallo,
wenns wirklich trocken sein sollte, komme ich mit. Ansonsten würde ich eher Donnerstag ne Runde drehen.

Schöne Grüße,
f&f


----------



## Wiener (12. August 2008)

Montag verpasst (= nicht im Forum gewesen), Mittwoch auf Dienstreise. Aber es klappt demnächst bestimmt.


----------



## marcx (12. August 2008)

montag keine zeit, mittwoch keine zeit, freitag(?) kann ich auch schonwieder nich 
aber bald!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. August 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenns wirklich trocken sein sollte, komme ich mit. Ansonsten würde ich eher Donnerstag ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> f&f



Also, aktuell nur 15% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit - da kann man doch nicht meckern!  Gehe also davon aus, dass ich/wir Dich am Maschseebad aufgabel/n...?


----------



## f&f (13. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Also, aktuell nur 15% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit - da kann man doch nicht meckern!  Gehe also davon aus, dass ich/wir Dich am Maschseebad aufgabel/n...?



Woher hast du deine Daten? Bei wetteronline.de sind immer noch Gewitterwolken für heute Nachmittag eingezeichnet.
Werde es aber wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht schaffen (muss länger arbeiten).

Schöne Grüße,
f&f


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. August 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> Woher hast du deine Daten? Bei wetteronline.de sind immer noch Gewitterwolken für heute Nachmittag eingezeichnet.
> Werde es aber wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht schaffen (muss länger arbeiten).
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> f&f



Der Wetterdienst meines Vertrauens ist wetter.com. Falls Du es doch schaffst, oder falls jemand anders noch mit möchte, bitte wieder bis 17.30 Uhr hier posten - fahre sonst nicht am Maschseebad vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (13. August 2008)

werde heute passen, da ich anderweitig verabredet bin und mal wieder anderen Lastern frönen werde....  
Viel Spass!


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2008)

geht ihr auch irgendwann mal biken, 

oder habt ihr nur ausreden  ?


----------



## gloshabigur (13. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Der Wetterdienst meines Vertrauens ist wetter.com.



*</spassmodus>*Machen die das bessere Wetter für uns Biker? Dann werde ich meinen Wetterdienst auch wechseln. *</spassmodus>*


----------



## tom de la zett (13. August 2008)

hatten die Diskussion heute mittag auch unter unseren bikenden Kollegen:
wetter.com Wetter zu bestellen kostet Mitgliedsgebühr, aber das beste Wetter hat donnerwetter.de im Angebot, und das sogar kostenlos !


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. August 2008)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> *</spassmodus>*Machen die das bessere Wetter für uns Biker? Dann werde ich meinen Wetterdienst auch wechseln. *</spassmodus>*



Da es gerade regnet, werde ich wohl auch wechseln müssen. Biken gehe ich trotzdem! Alleine!


----------



## f&f (13. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Da es gerade regnet, werde ich wohl auch wechseln müssen. Biken gehe ich trotzdem! Alleine!



Das ist ja komisch. Bei mir scheint die Sonne. Wir sollten unseren Wetterdienst tauschen.  
Gruß,
f&f


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. August 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> Das ist ja komisch. Bei mir scheint die Sonne. Wir sollten unseren Wetterdienst tauschen.
> Gruß,
> f&f



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Hier geht mittlerweile, nachdem ich 1 1/2 Stunden im Trockenen unterwegs war, echt die Welt unter. Ekelwetter!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. August 2008)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5031031#post5031031


----------



## tom de la zett (15. August 2008)

Fahren morgen ne Tour (geplant ca.65km/1800HM) im Harz und haben z.Z. noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Abfahrt ca. 10:30 ab Hannover, genaueres bei Interesse per PM.

Ansonsten schon jetzt Vorschlag für nächste Woche:

*Mi 20.8.08 Start 18.00 Strandbad/Maschsee*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (15. August 2008)

Ja Wahnsinn!

Bin erst vor zwei Wochen aus dem schönen Taunus nach Hannover gezogen und habe mein Bike erst mal dort gelassen, da ich nicht daran geglaubt habe hier ein Bikerevier vorzufinden.

Bin konditionell auch nicht so der Bringer habe aber Spaß am fahren und sehr am runter fahren 

Wenn ich mein Bike hier in Hanoi habe muss ich dann mal mit euch fahren um die Gegend kennenzulernen. Wohne in der Nähe STB Vahrenwalder Platz, bin also schnell am Treffpunkt 

Wie weit ist es denn vom Maschsee zum Deister?!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## herkulars (15. August 2008)

> Wie weit ist es denn vom Maschsee zum Deister?!



Nicht sehr weit. Geschätzte 20-25km. Schaffst Du locker in ca. ner halben Stunde. Der Vorteil vom Maschsee aus ist, dass Du nur ganz wenige Straßenabschnitte hast.


----------



## f&f (15. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich mein Bike hier in Hanoi habe muss ich dann mal mit euch fahren um die Gegend kennenzulernen. Wohne in der Nähe STB Vahrenwalder Platz, bin also schnell am Treffpunkt




Hallo Daniel,
Schnell am Treffpunkt?   Wohne auch Nähe Vahrenwalder Platz. Der schnelle Weg würde mich interessieren. Könnten wir ja mal zusammen zurücklegen.

@herkulars
20-25 km in ner halben Stunde find ich ganz schön schnell. Alle Achtung!

Schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## sniper69 (15. August 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> Schnell am Treffpunkt?   Wohne auch Nähe Vahrenwalder Platz. Der schnelle Weg würde mich interessieren. Könnten wir ja mal zusammen zurücklegen.
> 
> @herkulars
> ...



Na ja, wie weit ist das von uns aus 4 km?

Ich fragte mich auch gerade wie er locker einen 50er Schnitt fährt


----------



## f&f (15. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Na ja, wie weit ist das von uns aus 4 km?
> ...



Ja, ok. Es geht auch schneller. Wenn ich von hier aus Richtung Maschsee-Südufer fahre, fahre ich meist den Bogen durch die Eilenriede. Ist angenehmer zu fahren als Stadtverkehr. Hab letztens ne halbe Stunde einplant und die hab ich auch gebraucht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn!
> 
> Bin erst vor zwei Wochen aus dem schönen Taunus nach Hannover gezogen und habe mein Bike erst mal dort gelassen, da ich nicht daran geglaubt habe hier ein Bikerevier vorzufinden.
> 
> ...



hallo daniel, 

schön noch nen fritzzer zu haben . im deister kannst du ne menge spaß haben mit deinem fritzz. 
schau auch mal in den thread: biken im deister . da gibt´s ne menge trails für unsere fritzz´s. 
anbei ein kleines fotot von gestern :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schön noch nen fritzzer zu haben .



O M G


----------



## hagan (15. August 2008)

Hallo! wie wäre es morgen um 10:30 an Strandbad?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. August 2008)

hagan schrieb:


> Hallo! wie wäre es morgen um 10:30 an Strandbad?



sieht gut aus, hab aber nur ca. 3 Stunden Zeit... Wo solls denn hin- / langgehen?


Simon


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. August 2008)

Klappt leider doch nicht nachher. Sorry + viel Spaß bei dem klasse Wetter! 

Simon


----------



## hagan (16. August 2008)

na dann bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## herkulars (16. August 2008)

> 20-25 km in ner halben Stunde find ich ganz schön schnell. Alle Achtung!



Ich schrieb ja auch geschätzte 20-25km. Hab noch nie auf die Entfernung geachtet. Aber zeitlich biste auf jeden Fall in 30-40 Minuten im Ostdeister (Bredenbeck).


----------



## sniper69 (16. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo daniel,
> 
> schön noch nen fritzzer zu haben . im deister kannst du ne menge spaß haben mit deinem fritzz.
> schau auch mal in den thread: biken im deister . da gibt´s ne menge trails für unsere fritzz´s.
> [/IMG][/URL]



Hallo 

danke, habe mir auch mal ein paar deiner anderen Bilder angeschaut. In Österreich war ich vor 3 Jahren in Leogang/Saafelden unterwegs, also quasi im Nachbartal

Ich muss aber zugeben das mein Fritzz mehr kann, als ich bisher von ihm fordere  Schnell runter komme ich fast überall, nur mit dem Springen bin ich noch ungeübt.

An alle noch Danke für die nette Aufnahme hier 

Den Deister Thread schaue ich mir am WE an.

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch mein Bike hier.....


----------



## exto (16. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber zugeben das mein Fritzz mehr kann, als ich bisher von ihm fordere  (



Ich sehe schon, ihr Beide werdet noch dicke Freunde ...


----------



## sniper69 (18. August 2008)

So Leute,

da ich am WE in die alte Heimart fahre, habe ich mir für den Rückweg mal ein Plätzchen im Zug für den Herrn Fritzz gebucht.

Wer hätte denn zeit mir am Montag den 25.08. mal eine Feierabend Runde zu zeigen. Treffpunkt gerne Maschsee, den finde ich von Vahrenwald schon 

Zeit habe ich ab 17:30

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> da ich am WE in die alte Heimart fahre, habe ich mir für den Rückweg mal ein Plätzchen im Zug für den Herrn Fritzz gebucht.
> 
> ...



komm lieber mal in den deister, das ist eher was für´s fritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (19. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komm lieber mal in den deister, das ist eher was für´s fritzz



Ja ja schon klar, da muss ich aber erstmal hinfinden 

Außerdem ist es ganz gut erstmal zu wissen, wo man vor der Haustür gut fahren kann


----------



## muhbian (19. August 2008)

Hi,

wie sieht denn das eigentlich aus mit dem Kaliberg in Empelde.
Ich war dort mal für ein Rennen. Kann man dort auch abends oder am Wochenende drauf? Oder ist das Gebiet abgesperrt?
Und kennt jemand ne nette Strecke in der Eilenriede?


----------



## Caballero (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread getroffen. Aus den ersten Beiträgen geht ja hervor, dass ihr euch eigentlich Donnerstags gegen 18:00 Uhr zum Biken treffen wolltet.
Ein Kumpel und ich (beide aus der Südstadt) wollten morgen auch los. Trifft sich zufällig wieder wer am Maschsee oder Umgebung? 

Jörg


----------



## tom de la zett (20. August 2008)

moin,

ich würde je nach Wetterlage heute oder(/und) morgen fahren. Gern 18.00 Start Strandbad.


----------



## schappi (20. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Ja ja schon klar, da muss ich aber erstmal hinfinden
> 
> Außerdem ist es ganz gut erstmal zu wissen, wo man vor der Haustür gut fahren kann



Nen Fritzz in der Stadt, das ist doch keine artgerechte Haltung!
Das Ding braucht Berge und Singletrails, sonst ist das Bikequälerei!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## sniper69 (20. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nen Fritzz in der Stadt, das ist doch keine artgerechte Haltung!
> Das Ding braucht Berge und Singletrails, sonst ist das Bikequälerei!
> Gruß
> Schappi




Ja dann zeigt sie mir!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Ja dann zeigt sie mir!



sonntag 09.00 uhr parkplatz bredenbeck 
treffen uns zum 3 ten deisterkreisel . 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5039580&postcount=6062


----------



## schappi (20. August 2008)

Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr Barsinghausen Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk


----------



## Caballero (21. August 2008)

@Tom: Sorry, auf der Arbeit ist was dazwischengekommen, können heute leider nicht zum Strandbad kommen. 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2008)

@ tom de la zett   oder auch @ rest of hannover 

 wär der deisterkreisel nicht mal was für dich/euch   ?

 komm/t doch einfach mal mit. wir beißen auch nicht )


----------



## tom de la zett (21. August 2008)

@hörmann:  ihr beisst nicht, ich aber! 

Aber nee: wäre sogar gern dabei, wenn nicht Einladung zum Geburtstagsbrunch angesagt wäre. Aber Honk ist ja am Start  Muss also Samstag los, dann aber wohl Wesergebirge/Wiehenbiker od. Harz.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @hörmann:  ihr beisst nicht, ich aber!
> 
> Aber nee: wäre sogar gern dabei, wenn nicht Einladung zum Geburtstagsbrunch angesagt wäre. Aber Honk ist ja am Start  Muss also Samstag los, dann aber wohl Wesergebirge/Wiehenbiker od. Harz.



Richtig, halte die Hauptstadtfahne hoch!  Bin dann wohl der Einzige (?), der sich von der S-Bahn zum DK-Start kutschienen lässt.. 

@tom & others: Werde nächste Woche zu 99% am Donnerstag ab 18.00 Uhr /Maschsee mal wieder eine Runde starten, bevorzugtes Ziel: Süllberg.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @hörmann:  ihr beisst nicht, ich aber!
> 
> .


so'n kleiner murmeltierbiss bringt uns ja nicht gleich um


----------



## tom de la zett (21. August 2008)

aha! Ein wahrer Biologe unter uns: sehr gut erkannt die Marmotte! 

Honk, nächste Woche dann wieder. Mi geht auch.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Richtig, halte die Hauptstadtfahne hoch!  Bin dann wohl der Einzige (?), der sich von der S-Bahn zum DK-Start kutschienen lässt..



Ich fahre auch mit der S-Bahn von Hannover nach Wennigsen. Nimmst du die um 7:33? 
Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FapP (21. August 2008)

Ein Kollege und ich schließen uns der Suche nach Bikern an, das Problem ist wir sind beide erst 16 Jahre alt und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es nur wenige unseres Alters hier gibt 
Wir beide fahren gerne Touren und Cross Country. Meine Kondition ist leider nicht die beste, wenn ich nen guten Tag habe schaffe ich 100km maximum. Mein Kollege allerdings ist ein Tier und packt deutlich mehr...
Es wäre klasse wenn wir uns einer Gruppe anschließen könnten die in unserem Leistungsbereich ist 

p.s. Mein Bike ist gerade beim Fahrradhändler des Vertrauens, also werd ich ca. 2-4 Tage nicht fahren können

Rock On
Fabian


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. August 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mit der S-Bahn von Hannover nach Wennigsen. Nimmst du die um 7:33?
> Samy



Hey, 

@Samy...
ich habe grad zum ersten Mal geguckt, wann die Bahnen fahren. Aber ich glaube, wenn ich um halb acht am Bahnhof sein muss, fahre ich lieber direkt von Hannover mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt, da kann ich ja fast ne Stunde länger schlafen  Ist ja auch nicht so prickelnd, ne Stunde am Treffpunkt zu warten. Oder wir fahren mit den Zug ne Stunde später und stoßen dann irgendwie anders zum Rest der Truppe...? Sollte ja auch gehen, wenn wir wissen wo's langgeht.

@FapP: Fahrt doch einfach demnächst mal mit, ich glaube, die meisten hier sind zwar wirklich schon etwas älter, fühle mich aber noch recht jung  Auf einer (Feier-)Abendrunde kann man doch super testen, obs passt...

@tom aka Die Marmotte: Nächste WOche gehts leider nur Do. bei mir, hab neuerdings (neuer Trainer) Dienstag + Mittwoch Training und Freitag ein Spiel... Wär ja klasse, wenns klappt!

Bis dahin
Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (21. August 2008)

... Donnerstag ... noch nix vor .... check ... Süllberg ....


----------



## sniper69 (22. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag 09.00 uhr parkplatz bredenbeck
> treffen uns zum 3 ten deisterkreisel .
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5039580&postcount=6062




Lustig, so viel Kondition habe ich dann doch nicht  Bin auch das WE gar nicht hier.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Vorschlag.


----------



## sniper69 (25. August 2008)

Und? Seit ihr Sonntag schön geradelt?

Mein Bike ist nun in Hannover, das die Reifen beim IC nicht in die Fahrradhalter passen, hätte ich mir ja denken können


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. August 2008)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Und? Seit ihr Sonntag schön geradelt?
> 
> Mein Bike ist nun in Hannover, das die Reifen beim IC nicht in die Fahrradhalter passen, hätte ich mir ja denken können


 
deisterkreisel nr. 3 : 85 km , 2100 hm , coole truppe und gute stimmung


----------



## schappi (25. August 2008)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5061096&postcount=6165


----------



## uoberdiek (25. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute in diesem Thread,
habt Ihr schon mal was vom Göttinger MTB-Rennen gehört ? Unter www.runandbike4help.de erfahrt Ihr mehr. Ist ein Charity-Event mit CC-Rennen und Marathon über drei Streckenlängen. Kostet nicht viel, ist nicht allzuweit von Hannover entfernt, macht ne Menge Spass und dient ausschließlich sozialen Zwecken.
Wäre schön, wenn´s den einen oder anderen interessiert 

Grüße aus Göttingen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. August 2008)

Moin,

möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal an die geplante Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag, 18.00 Uhr, Strandbad Maschsee, zum Süllberg erinnern! Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand...

Bis dahin.

Sonntag würde ich auch ganz gerne wieder touren, evtl. im Deister...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477&p=5065077


----------



## Loni (26. August 2008)

muhbian schrieb:


> Und kennt jemand ne nette Strecke in der Eilenriede?



jepp. in der Eilenriede kann man ganz gut 1-2 Stunden (oder auch mehr) auf trails verbringen. einige sogar schön wurzelig oder anders mit Leckerli gespickt. 

Ich fahre oft in der Eilenriede, wenn ich nicht genug Zeit hab aus Hannover rauszufahren (wohne direkt am Wald). 

Wenn du willst zeig ich dir die Trails mal (und würd mich freuen, wenn sich andere anschließen), ich darf allerdinx erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder MTB fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f&f (26. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal an die geplante Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag, 18.00 Uhr, Strandbad Maschsee, zum Süllberg erinnern! Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bestätige hiermit den Donnerstag abend.

Schöne Grüße,
f&f


----------



## sniper69 (26. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> jepp. in der Eilenriede kann man ganz gut 1-2 Stunden (oder auch mehr) auf trails verbringen. einige sogar schön wurzelig oder anders mit Leckerli gespickt.
> 
> Ich fahre oft in der Eilenriede, wenn ich nicht genug Zeit hab aus Hannover rauszufahren (wohne direkt am Wald).
> 
> Wenn du willst zeig ich dir die Trails mal (und würd mich freuen, wenn sich andere anschließen), ich darf allerdinx erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder MTB fahren.



Also da wäre ich echt gerne dabei, habe aber erst Anfang übernächster Woche Zeit...


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> jepp. in der Eilenriede kann man ganz gut 1-2 Stunden (oder auch mehr) auf trails verbringen. einige sogar schön wurzelig oder anders mit Leckerli gespickt.
> 
> Ich fahre oft in der Eilenriede, wenn ich nicht genug Zeit hab aus Hannover rauszufahren (wohne direkt am Wald).
> 
> Wenn du willst zeig ich dir die Trails mal (und würd mich freuen, wenn sich andere anschließen), ich darf allerdinx erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder MTB fahren.



wenn du den guido machst, bin ich auch dabei. 

das lass ich mir nicht entgehen  .

reicht das hardtail oder wird´s trailig


----------



## Loni (27. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn du den guido machst, bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> das lass ich mir nicht entgehen  .
> 
> reicht das hardtail oder wird´s trailig



*Yippee*, Deisteraner in meinem Hauswald!!    Wer kommt noch?
klar mach ich guido. Frauen haben ja bekanntlich einen unschlagbaren Orientierungssinn 
Hardtail reicht. es sei denn, du willst bei den Hüpfeinrichtungen verweilen 

@sniper69: wir finden schon einen Termin. Das ganze muss ja auch nicht begrenzt auf eine "Veranstaltung" sein


----------



## muhbian (27. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> *Yippee*, Deisteraner in meinem Hauswald!!    Wer kommt noch?
> klar mach ich guido. Frauen haben ja bekanntlich einen unschlagbaren Orientierungssinn
> Hardtail reicht. es sei denn, du willst bei den Hüpfeinrichtungen verweilen
> 
> @sniper69: wir finden schon einen Termin. Das ganze muss ja auch nicht begrenzt auf eine "Veranstaltung" sein



Ja, da bin ich doch gerne dabei! 
Außer Dienstag und Donnerstag hab ich abends eigentlich immer mal Zeit. 
Schreib doch bitte einfach nochma nen Terminvorschlag, wann du wieder fahren willst/kannst.
Bis denn


----------



## Loni (27. August 2008)

ich denk mal KW 37. nächste Woche können wir Termintuning machen


----------



## tom de la zett (27. August 2008)

na, das klingt doch gut 
So ne kleine Innenstadtwald-Bike Selbsthilfetruppe für die kürzer + trüber werdenden Abende ist doch mal was. Muss ich nicht immer nur joggen da (und von den Bikern übern Haufen fahren lassen).

Honk/F&F: morgen (Do.) 18.00 oder schafft ihr es evtl. auch ne halbe Std. eher?


----------



## f&f (27. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Honk/F&F: morgen (Do.) 18.00 oder schafft ihr es evtl. auch ne halbe Std. eher?



Hallo,

17.30 würde bei mir gehen.

Bis dann,
Kristian


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Honk/F&F: morgen (Do.) 18.00 oder schafft ihr es evtl. auch ne halbe Std. eher?



Ne halbe Stunde eher wird knapp, sollte aber drin sein. Muss ich halt schneller arbeiten.... 
Hab übrigens mit Schappi abgemacht (s. Biken im Deister), dass wir ihn um 18.35 Uhr an den Windrädern aufem Süllberg aufgabeln - das sollten wir dann ja lockerst schaffen, oder?


Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (27. August 2008)

Also ich fasse zusammen:
*Treff morgen, Do. um 17:30 am Eingang Strandbad Maschsee (Honk, wir warten auch auf dich).*
18:30 Top of Vörier Berg am Windrad

korrekt?

Bis morgen, und lieber nen Lämpchen dranstecken. Heut wurds um 20.00 schon recht finster....


----------



## f&f (27. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...
> korrekt?...



Korrekt!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Also ich fasse zusammen:
> *Treff morgen, Do. um 17:30 am Eingang Strandbad Maschsee (Honk, wir warten auch auf dich).*



Werd's schon schaffen...  Bis nachher!


----------



## tom de la zett (28. August 2008)

schöne Tour mal wieder, Jungs 
Wen es interessiert, wo wir so waren
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.22013.html
(unkommentiert und auch nicht veröffentlicht)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> schöne Tour mal wieder, Jungs
> Wen es interessiert, wo wir so waren
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.22013.html
> (unkommentiert und auch nicht veröffentlicht)



Aha, ganz interessant von oben - und du warst noch bei den Furys vorbeischauen... 

Hoffe auf eine Wiederholung nächste Woche. Dann ohne Abwurf und ohne Kettenriss. Danke nochmal, Schappi - hat mir 'ne ätzende Ab- und Bahnfahrt erspart! 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (1. September 2008)

Wie siehts diese Woche aus? Wieder Donnerstag ne Herbst-Anfangs-Feierabendtour?
MiWo ginge aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Wie siehts diese Woche aus? Wieder Donnerstag ne Herbst-Anfangs-Feierabendtour?
> MiWo ginge aber auch.



Donnerstag passt perfekt! Wann, wer, wo, wohin?


----------



## Hitzi (2. September 2008)

Könnte mich auch mal einklinken 

Bleiben wir dann in der Stadt oder soll es ins Gelände gehen?

Vorschlag für die Stadt: Eilenriederunde - 2 bis 3 Stunden.
Oder große Runde um die Stadt. Start/Ziel Maschsee. Maschsee, Linden bis zur BAB nach Herrenhausen und über den MLK bis zur Schleuse und dann über Anderten zurück zum Maschsee  50 Km +X


----------



## tom de la zett (2. September 2008)

Auch ne schöne Tour, von mir aus können wir die flacheren, innenstadtnahen Runden aber auf die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit vertagen.
Lieber etwas hügelig, daher weitere Vorschläge:
- Benther, Gehrdener über Leineabstiegskanal (heisst der so?)
- Süllberg über Leinemasch/Pattensen

Können ja abstimmen  

17.30?


----------



## Hitzi (3. September 2008)

Hört sich auch gut an.

Wann und wo treffen? Maschsee?

Dann muss ich heute noch meinen Reifen flicken 

@ Mc Steffi (stiller Mitleser) Biste auch dabei?


----------



## schappi (3. September 2008)

Wenn ihr zum Süllberg kommt, schaut mal im Bikepark vorbei. Scotty und ich wollen da am Donnerstag ein bischen Üben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Auch ne schöne Tour, von mir aus können wir die flacheren, innenstadtnahen Runden aber auf die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit vertagen.
> Lieber etwas hügelig, daher weitere Vorschläge:
> - Benther, Gehrdener über Leineabstiegskanal (heisst der so?)
> - Süllberg über Leinemasch/Pattensen
> ...



Hügelig ist gut, 17.30 Uhr Strandbad auch. Ob Benther/Gehrdener oder Süllberg ist mir egal, können wir ja auch spontan morgen abend entscheiden. 
Bringe wieder die Funzel für den Heimweg mit, oder?


----------



## stefan64 (3. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hört sich auch gut an.
> 
> Wann und wo treffen? Maschsee?
> 
> ...



Der stille Mitleser ist dabei. 
Ich hoffe, du hast deine Antriebsprobleme im Griff.
Ansonsten könnten wir um 16:45 Uhr bei mir eine Schnellreparatur machen, damit ich mir nicht den ganzen abend das Gestöhne  anhören muß.


----------



## Hitzi (4. September 2008)

Hast du noch ein mittleres Kettenblatt? Dann bin ich rechtzeitig bei dir.

Deshalb wollte ich ja eigentlich auch lieber flach durch die Gegend fahren. Aber der Sülberg ist ja auch kein Col de la Bonet ..... 

Und genügend Flicken habe ich ja jetzt


----------



## stefan64 (4. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hast du noch ein mittleres Kettenblatt? Dann bin ich rechtzeitig bei dir.
> 
> Deshalb wollte ich ja eigentlich auch lieber flach durch die Gegend fahren. Aber der Sülberg ist ja auch kein Col de la Bonet .....
> 
> Und genügend Flicken habe ich ja jetzt



Bauen wir erst mal schnell meine alte Kurbel dran.
Hätt ich aber gern wieder.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. September 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bauen wir erst mal schnell meine alte Kurbel dran.
> Hätt ich aber gern wieder.



Apropos Kurbel - ich werde Euch heute mit karzendem und knackendem Innenlager beglücken. Wer empfindlich ist, bringt besser Ohrenschützer mit. 

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Apropos Kurbel - ich werde Euch heute mit karzendem und knackendem Innenlager beglücken. Wer empfindlich ist, bringt besser Ohrenschützer mit.
> 
> Bis gleich!


hast du das immer noch nicht behoben  

war ja am sonntag schon total nervig


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hast du das immer noch nicht behoben
> 
> war ja am sonntag schon total nervig



Sorry, irgendwann muss ich auch Geld verdienen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich noch nie sone Kurbel abgebaut haben und mich auch nicht grad als talentiert im Schrauben bezeichnen würde... Naja, ich werds mal am Wochenende versuchen.

Heute hat Hitzi mir aber auch mächtig Konkurrenz gemacht mit den nervigsten Bike-Geräuschen


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Sorry, irgendwann muss ich auch Geld verdienen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich noch nie sone Kurbel abgebaut haben und mich auch nicht grad als talentiert im Schrauben bezeichnen würde... Naja, ich werds mal am Wochenende versuchen.
> 
> Heute hat Hitzi mir aber auch mächtig Konkurrenz gemacht mit den nervigsten Bike-Geräuschen



oh gott  
und ohne gehörschaden wieder alle heil nach hause gekommen ?
wo wart ihr heute ?


----------



## tom de la zett (4. September 2008)

Wenn man es sich als Grillen-Zirpen bei gemütlichen Lagerfeuerknacken vorgestellt hat, war es richtig romantisch mit euch


Süllberg war wieder das Ziel, find ich irgendwie klasse da fürn Feierabend. Und das da immer so lustige Jungs rumspringen hat auch was 

Bis nächstes Mal (dann aber mal Gehrdener)


----------



## Hitzi (5. September 2008)

Das mit den Geräuschen kenne ich ja schon seit Nizza 

Ich höre das schon gar nicht mehr.

Hatte aber auch noch keine wirkliche Lust das zu reparieren.
Jetzt kommen aber neue Beläge und dann dürfte das Grillenzirpen der Vergangenheit angehören.

Die Tour war klasse  Am Ende waren es für mich 73Km 

Sülberg hatten wir gar nicht so aufm Schirm. Lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall.

Und man darf sich langsam auf den Herbst einstellen. Es wird in den Abendstunden kühler und ab 20.30 Uhr wirds schon dunkel. 
Also muss ich auch mal langsam meine Lampen aus der Mottenkiste holen 

Bis nächste Woche


----------



## Loni (5. September 2008)

So Junx, um nochmal auf die Eilenriede-Tour in der 37. KW zurückzukommen schlage ich Donnerstag 18:00 Pferdeturm vor. 
Passt das? /Änderungsvorschläge?
Viele Grüße,  Lena


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> So Junx, um nochmal auf die Eilenriede-Tour in der 37. KW zurückzukommen schlage ich Donnerstag 18:00 Pferdeturm vor.
> Passt das? /Änderungsvorschläge?
> Viele Grüße,  Lena


 
mit indianstrikot, oder ohne  ?


----------



## Loni (5. September 2008)

mit!!!  

...eigentlich: Hauptsache mit RAD!!!


----------



## schappi (5. September 2008)

Hallo Froschkönigin,

Darf ich auch kommen?
Komme auch mit Hardtail.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (5. September 2008)

na klar!  SEHR GERN!!
ihr dürft auch ordentlich Werbung machen 


mit der Froschkönigin durch den Wald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@Hitzi: du scheinst dich ja auch gut auszukennen inna Eilenriede. Kannst du an dem Tag? Hast auch Lust Streckeninput zu geben?


----------



## tom de la zett (5. September 2008)

will ja eigentlich solange es die Tageslicht-Zeit noch zulässt eher auf die vorhannoverschen Hügel... Aber mal sehen, wenn schon mal großer Eilenriedetreff ist...


----------



## f&f (5. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ...
> Passt das? /Änderungsvorschläge?
> Viele Grüße,  Lena



Hallo,

wärs vielleicht eventuell möglich, den Termin vorzuverlegen? Ab Donnerstag nächste Woche bin ich 2 Wochen nicht in Hannover, und es würde mich schon interessieren, ob man wirklich in der Eilenriede biken kann. Vielleicht Mittwoch?

Gruß,
Kristian


----------



## Wasserträger (6. September 2008)

Moin Loni,

sofern ich mich von der Arbeit loß reißen kann bin ich dabei. Termin ist vorgemerkt. Sollte es nicht klappen melde ich mich telefonisch.

Bis denn und Gruß


----------



## Hitzi (6. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> na klar!  SEHR GERN!!
> ihr dürft auch ordentlich Werbung machen
> 
> 
> ...



Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr passt wunderbar 

Ein paar gute Schleifen kenne ich da auch 

Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter...........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Loni (7. September 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> wärs vielleicht eventuell möglich, den Termin vorzuverlegen? Ab Donnerstag nächste Woche bin ich 2 Wochen nicht in Hannover, und es würde mich schon interessieren, ob man wirklich in der Eilenriede biken kann. Vielleicht Mittwoch?



Moin, 
wenn die Mehrheit für Mittwoch ist, kann ich versuchen, meinen Termin von Mi auf Do zu schieben. 
Sagt bis Montag Mittag bescheid, welcher Tag besser ist.
schöne Grüße,  Lena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (7. September 2008)

Bei mir ginge beides, obwohl MiWo etwas besser wäre.

PS: heute mal wieder wunderschöne (Trail-)Tour durch den Oberharz gemacht. Vielleicht macht das Hannoversche Bike-Volk da mal nen gemeinsam Ausflug hin, könnte wohl auch den Guido machen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (7. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Bei mir ginge beides, obwohl MiWo etwas besser wäre.
> 
> PS: heute mal wieder wunderschöne (Trail-)Tour durch den Oberharz gemacht. Vielleicht macht das Hannoversche Bikevolk da mal nen gemeinsam Ausflug hin, würde wohl auch den Guido machen.



Bei mir geht definitiv nur Donnerstag -  da wäre ich gerne dabei. An ner Oberharzrunde wär ich auch interessiert, müssten wir mal längerfristig im voraus nen Temrin abstimmen. Am besten, bevor es zu schneien anfängt


----------



## tom de la zett (7. September 2008)

...kenne da aber auch hübsche Langlaufloipen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2008)

Donnerstag würde ich glatt auch versuchen in der Eilenriede aufzutauchen.
Start 18 Uhr bedeutet ja, entweder nur 2h oder mit Licht was favorisiert Ihr ?

Bis bald im "Stadt"-Wald
Roudy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht das Hannoversche Bikevolk da mal nen gemeinsam Ausflug hin, würde wohl auch den Guido machen.



Da wäre ich auch dabei!
Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. September 2008)

na , da kann ich doch unseren rudi  nicht mit den ganzen hannoveranern alleine biken lassen 

falls ich bis dahin meine urlaubsvorbereitung abgeschlossen hab, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Hitzi (7. September 2008)

Ich könnte beide Tage  und würde auch beide Tage fahren 

Mit Lampe wäre teilweise schon besser weil die Bäume doch sehr schnell das Licht nehmen


----------



## f&f (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich kann leider nur Mittwoch, und bis die Uhr umgestellt wird dann gar nicht mehr.
Ne Harztour würde mich auch interessieren.

Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## muhbian (8. September 2008)

Hey! 
Also Donnerstag würde passen!
Mittwoch bin ich schon verplant. (Freundin hat Geburtstag) 
Wo genau sollen wir uns denn treffen am Pferdeturm? 
Vorm Eisstadion!?

Bis denn


----------



## Loni (8. September 2008)

tja, ich denk dann belassen wir es erstmal bei Donnerstag. 
Wenn Euch 18:00 zu spät ist: bei mir ginge es ab 17:15.
Am Pferdeturm/Vor Eishalle werden wir uns schon nicht verfehlen, ist ja recht nah beieinander. 
@ f&f: tut mir leid, wenn du Donnerstag nicht kannst. 
vielleicht alternativ: Ich kann Mittwoch einen Abriss der Strecke zeigen. Leider nur von 17:15 bis 18:30. Zum gucken, ob man in der Eilenriede biken kann, sollte das reichen. Dann kannst du danach versuchen, die Wege wiederzufinden und weiterbiken oder ich setz dich/alle anderen Interessierten an der Hüpfburg ab, falls du/ihr Spaß am Springen hast/habt. 
*Haupttour aber am Donnerstag*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: @Hoerman: "ich hab noch nicht gepackt" gilt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muhbian (8. September 2008)

Wunderbar! 
18 Uhr passt! 
Früher schaff ich eher nicht.


----------



## f&f (8. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ...
> @ f&f: tut mir leid, wenn du Donnerstag nicht kannst.
> vielleicht alternativ: Ich kann Mittwoch einen Abriss der Strecke zeigen. Leider nur von 17:15 bis 18:30....



Das ist ja nett! Aber mach dir keinen Stress, es wird sich schon eine Gelegenheit ergeben. Ich bring jetzt erst mal meine 
Dienstreise hinter mich und ab Oktober wird dann wieder geradelt.

Viel Spaß in der Eilenriede,f&f


----------



## Skaot-23 (8. September 2008)

Heilo!

wie lange wollt Ihr denn radeln?

Wenns bei mir mit der Arbeit passt würd ich auch mitkommen. 17:15 wär glaub ich besser, mein Licht ist nähmlich arg duster...


----------



## Hitzi (8. September 2008)

Also Donnerstag 18 Uhr 

Und zur Dauer: Gute 2 Stunden sollten wir schon hinbekommen 
Erst ab 20.30 Uhr wird es im Wald doch schon etwas dunkler. Und für die Rückfahrt brauche ich dann eine Lampe 

@ McSteffi & HaJü - Auch dabei?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## marcx (8. September 2008)

ich hätt auch bock, allerdings ein kleines lichtproblem. hoffe ich kann das bis dahin noch lösen


----------



## Hitzi (8. September 2008)

Nun malt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand.
Man kann um 20  Uhr noch den Nachbarn aufm Bike erkennen 

Treffpunkt:


----------



## Loni (8. September 2008)

ich hab momentan auch kein Licht -vorn jedenfalls nicht. 
ich war grad nochmal bis 20:20 in der Eilenriede. Da war's schon arg düster und ich hab den Weg teilweise raten müssen. hat auch seinen Reiz, verlangsamt aber die Sache etwas. 
Wenn wir alle pünktlich sind, kriegen wir gute 2 Stunden aber auch ohne Beleuchtung hin.

PS: Frauen sind ja bekanntlich nachtblind, also vielleicht seht ihr dann ja noch mehr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. September 2008)

Ich starte so gg. 17:15 in Linden (Café Safran) falls jemand von da aus schon mit will.

Wenn Hoermann & Schappi mitfahren, reicht mein Licht als Ergänzung damit es alle schon hell haben.
Was ist mit Sott-y und seiner Nachtsonne ?

Ende gg. 20:30 - 21:00 und Rückkehr nach Linden wäre dann ausrollen für mich.

Grüße

Jetzt...noch die obligatorische Frage 

Federgabel/Starr ?
Semislick (Loni fährst du da Furious Fred) ?


----------



## Hitzi (8. September 2008)

Ich habe Licht dabei...... 
Die gute Mirage X ...... die macht auch Licht für drei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (8. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich starte so gg. 17:15 in Linden (Café Safran) falls jemand von da aus schon mit will.
> 
> Wenn Hoermann & Schappi mitfahren, reicht mein Licht als Ergänzung damit es alle schon hell haben.
> Was ist mit Sott-y und seiner Nachtsonne ?
> ...



Na immer mit Federgabel.........

Sind auch ein paar Trails dabei


----------



## Loni (8. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Federgabel/Starr ?
> Semislick (Loni fährst du da Furious Fred) ?



ja  

und natürlich fahre ich meine altbekannte Federgabel  ich werd versuchen, den Trailanteil hoch zu halten. in der Eilenriede hat man ja auch keine Schotterauffahrten 


ich wage mal zu fragen, ob einer von euch n (altes) Bike (M oder L) hat, auf dem n Freund von mir mal biken ausprobieren kann? Der ist ganz heiß drauf, das mal auszuprobieren und sowas muss man ja fördern


----------



## Hitzi (8. September 2008)

Alle roten und blauen Fäden auf dem Bild sind mögliche Wege inna Eilenriede 
Man kann sich also etwas austoben

Das ist ein Exportbild aus http://www.openstreetmap.org/

Nix mit Lizenz bzw. copyright - Open Source


----------



## Loni (8. September 2008)

diese Karte werden wir um ein paar nicht eingezeichnete Leckerlis erweitern


----------



## marcx (9. September 2008)

das mit dem licht hat sich geklärt, bin dabei bzw zu zweit dabei


----------



## muhbian (9. September 2008)

Das müssen wir ja fast schon anmelden...
Sind ja einige die nun mitkommen.
Wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich habe Licht dabei......
> Die gute Mirage X ...... die macht auch Licht für drei....


Dito



muhbian schrieb:


> Das müssen wir ja fast schon anmelden...
> Sind ja einige die nun mitkommen.
> Wird bestimmt lustig!


Müßten so langsam > 10 sein.

Tata: Eilenriedekreisel die erste 

Ich glaube, ich war schon Jahre nicht mehr zum radfahren in der Eilenriede. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## stefan64 (9. September 2008)

Bevor der EK1 auf 30 Teilnehmer limitiert wird, melde ich mich mal lieber an


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

ist wieder ein platz freigeworden :-( 

 werde das wohl alles nicht schaffen wegen dem bevorstehenden urlaub. (klamotten packen, bikes checken und reifen umziehen, usw ) 

 bekomme auch sonst echt probleme mit familie, da ich freitagabend (zur besten eishockeyzeit)  schon wieder am pferdeturm verweile , und samstagmorgen in den bikeurlaub fahre. möchte nicht , dass meine tochter irgendwann zu ihrer mutter sagt: " mama, wer ist der mann da ;-) ". 



 wünsch euch viel spaß 

 bis zum ek²


----------



## Loni (10. September 2008)

jo, das wird bestimmt spaßig. 
Funkgeräte brauchen wir aber glaub ich nicht 




hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bis zum ek²



Schummler!


----------



## Hitzi (10. September 2008)

Noch einmal als Zusammenfassung:

Start: 18 Uhr 
Treffen: Vor Haupteingang Eisstadion am Pferdeturm. Bitte pünktlich sein da wir sonst ein kleines Lichtproblem bekommen 

Also auch vorsichtshalber an kleine Lampen denken 

Teilnehmer:

Loni
SamyRSJ4
muhbian
Skaot-23
roudy_da_tree
marcx + 1
stefan64
Hitzi

Wen vergessen?


Der EK1 kann beginnen


----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)

Ja Schappi!


----------



## Hitzi (10. September 2008)

Teilnehmer:

Loni
SamyRSJ4
muhbian
Skaot-23
roudy_da_tree
marcx + 1
stefan64
Hitzi

Naja und Schappi  Nicht verfahren in der großen, bösen Stadt


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja Schappi!



Und Honk. Zumindest, wenn die anfangende Erkältung sich weiter in Zurückhaltung übt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> 
> Loni
> SamyRSJ4
> ...



Ich würde zwar gerne mitkommen, kann aber nicht. Mein Post bezog sich auf die Harztour


----------



## Hitzi (10. September 2008)

Loni
muhbian
Skaot-23
roudy_da_tree
marcx + 1
stefan64
Hitzi
Schappi
H/WF-Honk

+/- 1=gleiche Anzahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (11. September 2008)

ich kanns erst kurzfristig entscheiden, also +/- 0,5 = gleiche Anzahl +/- 0,5  könnte aber klappen
Auaha.... 3:3 und dem Nachbarn den Kühlschrank leer getrunken, was fürn Fussball-Abend...


----------



## Wasserträger (11. September 2008)

Ich komme auch mit...allerdings ohne Lampe. Die hat Duisburg nicht überlebt und ich muss erstmal schauen. Bis heute Abend beim EK1

Grüßle
Wasserträger


----------



## Scottmädels (11. September 2008)

Hallo @ all,
hier ist noch jemand der Euch gern begleiten würde... bis denne 
Grüße von Astrid.


----------



## Hitzi (11. September 2008)

Loni
muhbian
Skaot-23
roudy_da_tree
marcx + 1
stefan64
Hitzi
Schappi
H/WF-Honk
Wasserträger
Astrid
tom de la zett


----------



## Loni (11. September 2008)

na das ist ja prima!

bin Dienstag die Runde nochmal durchge(gangen/)fahren. 
war nicht zu matschig. nun hat's zwar zwischendrin geregnet, aber das müsste alles gut rollen. 
bis heut Abend!!



H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Und Honk. Zumindest, wenn die anfangende Erkältung sich weiter in Zurückhaltung übt.



ausschwitzen!!  (hab ich Dienstag auch in der Eilenriede gemacht  )


----------



## schappi (11. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> 
> Naja und Schappi  Nicht verfahren in der großen, bösen Stadt




Du bist ja als alter Eilenriederanger dabei dann kann mir ja nichts passieren! Sonst häte ich Angst!
Bis heute Abend
Schappi


----------



## marcx (11. September 2008)

da haben wir heute aber extrem glück mit dem wetter 

ich freu mich auf nachher!


----------



## Loni (11. September 2008)

ich bring noch meinen Nachbarn mit. also:

Loni
muhbian
Skaot-23
roudy_da_tree
marcx + 1
stefan64
Hitzi
Schappi
H/WF-Honk
Wasserträger
Astrid
tom de la zett
Jan


----------



## Hitzi (11. September 2008)

Supi 

Bis gleich......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (11. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
das nächste mal will ich auch mit,
macht Ihr das Regelmässig ?
heute möchte meine Tochter mit mir Joggen gehen/laufen/rennen ....tragen?

Der Tintin


----------



## Loni (11. September 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> das nächste mal will ich auch mit,
> macht Ihr das Regelmässig ?
> heute möchte meine Tochter mit mir Joggen gehen/laufen/rennen ....tragen?
> ...



die brauch auch ein bike


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. September 2008)

Mist. Habs leider nicht geschafft - bin immer noch im Büro. So ist das - selbst und ständig. Hoffe, Ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet und es gibt eine Wiederholung!

Gehe jetzt am Maschsee laufen, bevor es dunkel wird. 

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (11. September 2008)

tja, Honk, war ne gute Idee, am Maschsee laufen zu gehen.
In der Eilenriede hätten dich auch 12 bekloppte MTBiker mit ner kleinen Trailheizerin vorneweg übern Haufen gefahren - am Ende sogar mit Hefeweizen getränkt.... 

Na, dass schaffen wir schon mal wieder zusammen


----------



## Hitzi (11. September 2008)

Jepp!

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer aber insbesondere gilt der Dank Loni, die uns als Tourguide und Einheizerin die tolle Eilenriede näher gebracht hat 

Somit war die Tour d´Eilenride 1 (TDE1) ein voller Erfolg.

Das mit dem EK1 haben wir ja kurz erläutert......

Nebenbei bemerkt gab es keine Ausfälle und keinen nennenswerten Defekt 

Ich hoffe, alle haben den Heimweg nach dem Finisher Weizen im Bischofsholer Biergarten gut überstanden.

Jetzt noch schnell ein Finisher Herry und dann ab in Bett........

Bis zur nächsten TDE 

@ Honk: Du hast echt was verpasst. Wir haben nur ca. 5 Min gewartet. Somit war es im Sinne aller Beteiligten


----------



## marcx (11. September 2008)

Soeben wieder sicher in Laatzen eingerollt. Jetzt ersmal ne Dusche und n Becks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (11. September 2008)

Die Tour d´Eilenride ist auf dem Garmin festgehalten und somit finde ich nun die ganzen schönen Trails auch alleine.

Loni ein fettes (grünes) DANKESCHÖN für die nette Runde und es schreit auf jeden Fall noch einer Wiederholung. Bitte früh genug bescheid geben damit ich mir die Zeit auf der Arbeit frei schaufeln kann.

Bis bald in Stadtwald ;o)))


----------



## Hitzi (11. September 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> Soeben wieder sicher in Laatzen eingerollt. Jetzt ersmal ne Dusche und n Becks



Wer oder was ist eigentlich Becks?

Support your Local Heroes 

www.herrenhaeuser.de  Herry up!


----------



## marcx (11. September 2008)

hannovers stolz ist alle, becks jetzt aber auch :/


----------



## Scottmädels (12. September 2008)

Nochmal einen Dank an Loni und Hitzi, hat Spaß gemacht ....


----------



## muhbian (12. September 2008)

Ja, auch auf diesem Wege nochmal vielen Dank für die nette Runde und speziell an Loni für die abwechslungsreiche Tourauswahl. 
Ich würde dann gleich schonmal einen TDE2 für nächsten Mittwoch anberaumen...!?
@Wasserträger: auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass ich die Strecke jemals wiederfinde; könntest du die GPS Daten hochladen und auf eine Eilenriedekarte legen? Das hatte ich hier vor kurzem schonmal von ner Süllberg-Tour gesehen. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wer das damals hochgeladen hat...
Danke!


----------



## schappi (12. September 2008)

Hoerman.
du hast echt was verpasst!
Ich wusste garnicht, daß es in der Eilenriede ungefähr 234 Singletrails gibt!
Wenn es dazu auch noch Berge gäbe.....
Vielen dank an Loni fürs guiden,war ne nette Veranstaltung mit würdigem Abschluss.
Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (12. September 2008)

muhbian schrieb:


> @Wasserträger: auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass ich die Strecke jemals wiederfinde; könntest du die GPS Daten hochladen und auf eine Eilenriedekarte legen? Das hatte ich hier vor kurzem schonmal von ner Süllberg-Tour gesehen. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wer das damals hochgeladen hat...
> Danke!



war wohl ich. kann ich auch gern mit dieser Tour machen, aber meine Batterien waren irgendwann leer. Wenn ich Wasserträgers Track habe, kann ichs reinstellen.

Nächste Woche dann mal "Vuelta de Benthe y Gehrden"?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> war wohl ich. kann ich auch gern mit dieser Tour machen, aber meine Batterien waren irgendwann leer. Wenn ich Wasserträgers Track habe, kann ichs reinstellen.
> 
> Nächste Woche dann mal "Vuelta de Benthe y Gehrden"?



Ja, unbedingt! Hab (ausnahmsweise) den Mittwoch anzubieten...?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. September 2008)

Yes...danke an die Froschkönigin.
Das war ja ein wahres Trailfeuerwerk.

Ich habe vorher nicht geglaubt, dass man ohne Berge so viel Spaß haben kann 
Angenehem war, dass alle das vorn festgelegte Tempo weitestgehend mitfahren konnten.
So war zwar in der Trailhatz nur wenig quatschen möglich aber ...Pfff
Einmal riss die Gruppe in der Mitte woraufhin der hintere Teil die Orientierung verlor und ein Mitglied der bis dato als Anti-Biker eingeschätzen Walking-Fraktion uns zur Führungsgruppe lotste. Danke dafür.  

Auf jeden Fall sollten wir wieder mal die Trails abfahren. Gern auch mit Licht. In der Eilenriede schein das ja weniger Stress zu bringen als im Deister.

Hat jemand die Zahlen zur Tour ?
Stadion - Bischofshol ?

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## muhbian (12. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Nächste Woche dann mal "Vuelta de Benthe y Gehrden"?



Gerne auch das! Wenns wieder so ab 18 Uhr losgeht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (12. September 2008)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat. ich fand's auch super, besonders, dass so viele gekommen sind. 

wenn der Trail vor mir und der nächste Biker mir im Nacken liegt, muss ich einfach heizen  glücklicherweise haben wir uns ja immer wiedergefunden 

Fortsetzung am kommenden Mittwoch könnte klappen. Dann vielleicht schon 17:30?
(Benthe-Gehrden ist auch gut.)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ...wenn der Trail vor mir und der nächste Biker mir im Nacken liegt, muss ich einfach heizen  ...


 
Gut zu wissen 

Mittwoch wird bei mir nix.
Donnerstag ginge ggf.
Benthe y Gehrden klingt gut.
Den Trail rund um den Benther müssen wir dann aber auch Vollgas nehmen !

Gruß


----------



## 1Tintin (12. September 2008)

Also nächsten MI hört sich gut an, 
war noch nieee in der Eilenriede. (Eilen&ride).

Brauch ich dann Beleuchtung am Bike??

Der Tintin


----------



## marcx (12. September 2008)

Tour d'Eilenriedé 2 wär ich auch dabei wenns zeitlich passt, hat Spass gemacht gestern!


----------



## schappi (12. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat. ich fand's auch super, besonders, dass so viele gekommen sind.
> 
> wenn der Trail vor mir und der nächste Biker mir im Nacken liegt, muss ich einfach heizen  glücklicherweise haben wir uns ja immer wiedergefunden
> 
> ...



Nächstes Mal bringe ich Funkgeräte mit, damit die Letzten um Hilfe rufen können wenn du sie wieder mal abgehängt hast.


----------



## tom de la zett (12. September 2008)

Wetter soll morgen gut werden, werde voraussichtlich gegen Mittag ne 3...4h Tour starten ab Hannover. Noch wer mit Bedarf?


----------



## Hitzi (13. September 2008)

Habe heute wieder mal den Heimwerker gemacht. Trotz des guten Wetters. Aber ich wollte endlich fertig werden....... FERTIG! So und so....

Haben wir uns schon auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag geeinigt?
Wie ist die Tendenz?


----------



## tom de la zett (14. September 2008)

schalalala..... 5 : 1 

Mi oder Do ist mir eigentlich gleich.


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2008)

Das war mal wieder ein TOP Spiel 

Hoffentlich kommt jetzt mal ne Serie  Hätte nichts dagegen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (15. September 2008)

Tag zusammen. 

Ich ziehe im Laufe dieser Woche nach Hannover um und suche den einen oder anderen guten Trail zum abfahren. Gerne steil, schnell und technisch - gibts sowas in Hannover und Umgebung?
Bisher war der Schwarzwald mein Stammrevier, da war der Mangel an Höhenmetern jetzt nicht das Problem. In Hannover kenne ich mich in dieser Hinsicht garnicht aus, man hat mir aber gesagt dass es im Deister was gäbe.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. September 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.



Hallo auch und willkommen im hohen Norden. Im Deister wirst Du mit Sicherheit fündig, im Harz sind dann auch noch mehr Höhenmeter möglich. Einfach mal mitfahren  - zB hier und im "Biken im Deister"-Thread.

@Hitzi und tom: Ich könnte wie gesagt nur Mittwoch. Da bin ich aber zu allem bereit


----------



## quasibinaer (15. September 2008)

Okay, das ist gut. Dann nehm ich mein rad doch mal mit - eigentlich sollte das "zuhause" bleiben...


----------



## schappi (15. September 2008)

Schau mal beim Biken im Deister rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477  . Im Deister gibt es Trails das du 2 tage fahren kannst ohne einen Trail doppelt zu fahren. es gibt im Deister auch eine sehr aktive Fr Szene mit entsprechenden Sprüngen und Drops.
ich kann mein Torque Fr9 schon sehr artgrecht bewegen.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (15. September 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> @Hitzi und tom: Ich könnte wie gesagt nur Mittwoch. Da bin ich aber zu allem bereit



Also Mittwoch 17.30 Strandbad, abgemacht?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch 17.30 Strandbad, abgemacht?



perfetto!
Benthe y Gehrden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (15. September 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> perfetto!
> Benthe y Gehrden?


Sí, si te gusta.


So, und hier der TdE1-Track von Wasserträgers GPS zum Nachfahren. Wenn Loni nix dagegen hat, würde ich ihn sogar vielleicht mal veröffentlichen. Bis dahin nur für "uns hier" als Direkt-Link zugänglich.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23452.html


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2008)

Mich hats erkältungstechnisch zerlegt und ich hüte das Sofa.

Somit fällt die kleine Runde am Mittwoch für mich aus......... 

Am WE sollte ich jedoch wieder fit sein.....

http://www.mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/home.0.html

Wer will am Sonntag mit nach BadSe kommen?

Schließlich hat man nicht jedes WE den Abschluss der MTB Bundesliga vor der Tür, oder?

Ich würde auch mein Auto zur Verfügung stellen..........


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Sí, si te gusta.
> 
> 
> So, und hier der TdE1-Track von Wasserträgers GPS zum Nachfahren. Wenn Loni nix dagegen hat, würde ich ihn sogar vielleicht mal veröffentlichen. Bis dahin nur für "uns hier" als Direkt-Link zugänglich.
> ...




Coole Runde!  Und es waren dann doch 26 Km  Dazu das Finisher-Weizen und das tolle Wetter  und natürlich nicht die tolle Zusammensetzung der Trails und das grandiose Einheizen durch Loni zu vergessen...  und und und.....


----------



## Loni (15. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Sí, si te gusta.
> So, und hier der TdE1-Track von Wasserträgers GPS zum Nachfahren. Wenn Loni nix dagegen hat, würde ich ihn sogar vielleicht mal veröffentlichen. Bis dahin nur für "uns hier" als Direkt-Link zugänglich.
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23452.html



Ich teil gern (Ihr könnt es ja Lonis Tour d'Eilenriede nennen  ), aber so wie das aussieht ist es schwierig, alle trails zu finden, wenn man die Runde nicht schonmal gefahren ist. 
Also: wer kein GPS hat, muss mich dann doch einladen, nochmal zu fahren


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2008)

Konnte man sich doch auch ohne technische Geräte merken, oder?


----------



## Loni (15. September 2008)

auf jeden Fall kann man dann auch schön improvisieren 
Gute Besserung Hitzi!


----------



## tom de la zett (15. September 2008)

Also merken kann ich mir gar nix mehr so einfach und da mein kleiner elektronischer Helfer so seine Macken hat (oder leere Akkus) muss mich Loni wohl auch mal wieder mitnehmen! 

Apropos: Loni, was ist mit dir diese Woche? 

PS: Hitzi, schön nen warmes Bier und dann ins Bett - dann biste rechtzeitig wieder fit


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2008)

Mit warmen Bier kann man sich das Biertrinken auch komplett abgewöhnen........ so widerlich schmeckt das 
Das möchte ich nicht wirklich......

Ich vertraue dann doch heute noch einmal dem medizinischen Rat vom Onkel Dr.


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch 17.30 Strandbad, abgemacht?



Bin dabei


----------



## muhbian (16. September 2008)

Ja, wie siehts dann mit der TdE2 aus?
Also in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich mich da ohne Guide nur auf gut Glück von Trail zu Trail bewegen würde, würde ich mich auch der Runde  Benthe y Gehrden anschließen. 
Ansonsten wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt den Guide für die TdE2 zu spielen oder wir einfach so die Eilenriede unsicher machen würd ich auch da mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (16. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> http://www.mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/home.0.html
> 
> Wer will am Sonntag mit nach BadSe kommen?
> 
> ...



Ich hab überlegt hinzufahren, morgen kann ich genaueres sagen!
Gute Besserung und lass das bloß mit dem warmen Bier, das tut ja schon beim lesen in der Seele weh :/


----------



## Loni (16. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Apropos: Loni, was ist mit dir diese Woche?



Über Begleitung würd ich mich freuen:

ich wollt heut ne kleinde Runde drehen (Eilenriede) 

und morgen will ich gern in die grandiosen Bückeberge


----------



## Loni (16. September 2008)

à propos Eilenriede: es scheint ich müsste Euch anlernen, damit Ihr nicht so von mir abhängig seid 

also, wer hat heut Zeit? (ca. 18:00)


----------



## Hitzi (16. September 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt hinzufahren, morgen kann ich genaueres sagen!
> Gute Besserung und lass das bloß mit dem warmen Bier, das tut ja schon beim lesen in der Seele weh :/


Danke.
Und das mit dem Bier habe ich ja schon mal gemacht und es schmeckt wirklich nicht  :kotz:

Für mich fällt diese Woche biken absolut flach........ Werde mich schön auskurieren 

@Loni: Das mit der Anlernerei ist nicht das Problem. GPS Daten habe ich ja jetzt auch  Ich bin aber ab 1.10. bis Mitte Januar nur am WE in Hannover. Da wollte ich dann aber nicht unbedingt in der Eilenriede kreiseln...........


----------



## tom de la zett (16. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> à propos Eilenriede: es scheint ich müsste Euch anlernen, damit Ihr nicht so von mir abhängig seid
> 
> also, wer hat heut Zeit? (ca. 18:00)



tja, leider hat mich die Arbeit wieder so gebannt, dass ich glatt aufs radeln verzichten wollte  Dafür das Böckchen endlich mal wieder gepflegt.

Loni, morgen fährst du also BB, soso. Da musst du mich gelegentlich auch mal guiden... finden da meist nur öde Wege, außer dem Spiegeleierweg


----------



## muhbian (17. September 2008)

So, mich hats auch erwischt! 
Ich bin erkältet und werd mich erstmal schonen heut abend. 
Kann also leider nicht mit auf Tour. 
Trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## Loni (17. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Loni, morgen fährst du also BB, soso. Da musst du mich gelegentlich auch mal guiden... finden da meist nur öde Wege, außer dem Spiegeleierweg



Die BB sind klasse, voller super-flow-trails mit Wurzelei und Steinen! 

Ich war schon mehrmals dort, die Experten sind aber Barbie SHG und Downhillfaller.

Allen Krankis gute Besserung!


----------



## Hitzi (17. September 2008)

Danke für die Gesungswünsche.

Bei diesem Wetter hier zu Hause hocken ist nicht besonders toll 
Aber auf dem Bike die Erkältung ausschwitzen wäre auch keine Lösung........ 
Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß


----------



## Loni (17. September 2008)

BB-Tour war super. 
wart Ihr heut auch unterwex??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (17. September 2008)

verdammich, wird das früh dunkel mittlerweile... aber zur 2schleifigen Trail-Tour durch den Benther mit kurzem Abstecher zum Gehrdener hats gereicht mit Thomas als local Guide (zum Glück hat er zwischendurch mal auf uns gewartet ;o) )

Leider haben Sie Stefan auf dem Hinweg zwar nicht das ganze Rad, aber den Vorder-Schnellspanner unter dem Hintern weggeklaut und den Hebel nicht mal wieder hergegeben. Ok, vielleicht war auch eine leichte Poller-Berührungs schuld. Echt schade, dass du abbrechen musstest.
Stefan, hoffen dass du dich wirklich nicht ernsthaft verletzt hast und gut heimgekommen bist !!!  .


----------



## stefan64 (18. September 2008)

Alles halb so schlimm.
Fahrer und Material sind wohlauf 
Bin nach dem unfreiwilligem Stop gaaaanz vorsichtig ohne Schnellspanner nach Hause gefahren und nach kurzem Boxenstop habe ich noch eine Runde um den Benther gemacht.
Insgesamt sind so auch 45 km und 200 hm zusammengekommen.


----------



## tom de la zett (18. September 2008)

na prima!
Hätten uns ja eigentlich noch treffen müssen, haben ihn sogar 2mal umrundet, am Ende fehlte uns aber dein Fernlicht für die dunklen Trails.


----------



## Hitzi (18. September 2008)

Da läßt man euch einmal alleine ---- tstststssss 

Na jedenfalls ist alles O.K.

Konnte man da nichts mehr basteln?


----------



## tom de la zett (18. September 2008)

Kabelbinder war nicht lang genug ;o)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Kabelbinder war nicht lang genug ;o)



Hatte ja auch leider keiner ein Kaugummi dabei. Bin aber froh, dass es doch so glimpflich ausgegangen ist. Nächste Woche wäre ich Donnerstag wieder für ne Runde zu haben, dann vielleicht noch etwas früher, mit Licht und ohne Lenkerflüge von Mitfahrern. 

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (19. September 2008)

Aber McSteffi hat es probiert?  So kenne ich ihn........ 

Donnerstag sollte ich wieder fit sein.

Die Erkältung hält sich leider doch etwas hartnäckiger als zunächst gedacht 

Noch einmal die Frage nach Sonntag in Salzdetfurt?

http://www.mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/home.0.html

Wer will mit?

@McSteffi: HaJü prüft das gerade  Prüf auch mal......


----------



## tom de la zett (19. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Noch einmal die Frage nach Sonntag in Salzdetfurt?
> 
> http://www.mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/home.0.html
> 
> Wer will mit?



Wenn, dann überlege ich ernsthaft, da mit dem Radel (evtl. Rennradel) hinzufahren, wenigstens einen Weg. Wann wollt ihr da sein?


----------



## marcx (19. September 2008)

ich weiß es immer noch nicht genau ob ich hinfahr oder nicht 
werd das nachher ma mit meiner holden besprechen.. bzw ihr näherbringen.


----------



## Hitzi (20. September 2008)

Leider ist unser Auto jetzt schon voll.

Wir fahren um 12 Uhr hier los und wollen nur das Rennen um 14.15 Uhr sehen.

http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/bl/badsalz/start/START130.HTM

Fumic Brothers sind auch am Start 

Das werden wir hoffentlich schaffen.......


----------



## tom de la zett (21. September 2008)

Sehen uns da, komme mit dem Radel, aber wohl auf Straße.
Falls mich jemand begleiten möchte, schnell melden!


----------



## sterlingsilber (22. September 2008)

*MTB** - "Focus Killer Bee Disc" 2008** - ANFÄNGER!* *sucht . . . *

hallihallo, 

wann (datum, uhrzeit) und wo (ort) ist das nächste treffen für mtb-(anfänger-) fahrerInnen in hannover?

mfg

klaus


----------



## schappi (22. September 2008)

@alle
die Tage werden jetzt immer schneller dunkel, was ja zum Biken kein Hinderungsgrund ist, sofern man eine gute Beleuchtung hat.
Wer hat Lust einen Night Ride Tag die Woche (Vorschlag Dienstag oder Donnerstag) einzulegen. Location kann wechselnd (Eilenriede, kleine Berge, Ostdeister, Westdeister) sein.
Also alle Interessenten bitte melden

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hitzi (23. September 2008)

Diese Woche bin ich für nix zu gebrauchen.
Erkältung ist immer noch nicht ganz raus..... 10 Tage läuft die Nase schon..... ätzend.

Aber am Montag wäre ich für so eine Tour zu haben........

Deister oder TDE?

Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## tom de la zett (23. September 2008)

Ich schlag jetzt hier (Wetter soll ja gut werden) erstmal
*Donnerstag 17:00 Strandbad* für ne Runde in die Hügel vor (Benther/Süll?)  Wer will und kann?

Montags kann ich ab nächster Woche erstmal nicht mehr. Da tu ich mal wieder was für den Grips im Bildungsverein 

@Hitzi: stellst du die Bilder von Sonntag in Bad Salzdethfurt irgendwo online? Und gute Besserung!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ich schlag jetzt hier (Wetter soll ja gut werden) erstmal
> *Donnerstag 17:00 Strandbad* für ne Runde in die Hügel vor (Benther/Süll?)  Wer will und kann?



Wenns nicht so ekliges Wetter ist wie jetzt gerade, bin ich zu 100% dabei!

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (24. September 2008)

Bin dabei.
Lasst schon mal die Pöller aus dem Weg räumen.


----------



## Hitzi (24. September 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @Hitzi: stellst du die Bilder von Sonntag in Bad Salzdethfurt irgendwo online? Und gute Besserung!



Danke und hier ein paar Bilder

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607471033502/

Sabine Spitz und Moritz Milatz gewannen die Elite-Rennen an der vierten Station der internationalen MTB-Bundesliga in Bad Salzdetfurth. Milatz distanzierte seinen Multivan-Merida Teamkollegen José Antonio Hermida und Wolfram Kurschat. Olympiasiegerin Sabine Spitz verwies die Österreicherin Elisabeth Osl und ihre Anja Gradl auf die Plätze. Die Gesamtsiege gingen an Milatz und an die Französin Sabrina Enaux.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358741

Und wir ganz nah dran......


----------



## gloshabigur (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

wer hat Interesse, die laufende Saison mit einem Bike-Wochenende (16.10. - 19.10.) in Altenau/Harz abzuschließen? Alle Details sind hier zu finden. 

LG
Michael


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Oktober 2008)

@Gloshabigur: schöne Runden hast du da geplant. Gerade letzten Samstag bei Traumwetter einiges davon abgefahren. Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich an dem Wochenende für einen Tag dazu.

An alle: Wetter sieht ja für Feierabendtour diese Woche nicht so verlockend aus, was?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. Oktober 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> An alle: Wetter sieht ja für Feierabendtour diese Woche nicht so verlockend aus, was?



Heute scheint es ja wieder halbwegs was mit dem Wetterchen zu werden, ich komme aber frühestens am Sonntag wieder aufs Bike... Termine, Termine, Termine 

Simon


----------



## Loni (2. Oktober 2008)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## gloshabigur (2. Oktober 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @Gloshabigur: schöne Runden hast du da geplant. Gerade letzten Samstag bei Traumwetter einiges davon abgefahren. Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich an dem Wochenende für einen Tag dazu.



Thanx für die Rückmeldung. Bislang habe ich kein weiteres Feedback, so dass ich im Moment davon ausgehe, dass das Saison-Finale nicht stattfinden wird. Frag also lieber an, bevor Du in den Harz fährst.

LG,
Michael
_
_________


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Oktober 2008)

bin dieses WoE anderweitig beschäftigt. Aber ohne Rad


----------



## 1Tintin (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte heute, ab Vormittag fahren egal ob im Deister oder Eillenriede oder Steinhuder Meer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f&f (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie sieht's mit einer Feierabendtour diese Woche aus? Dienstag soll ja vom Wetter her gar nicht so schlecht werden. Wahrscheinlich muss man mittlerweile ziemlich früh starten, weils früh dunkel wird. 
Vorschlag: Di, 17Uhr.

Gruß,
f&f


----------



## Wasserträger (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wurde am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen. Vorher passt es mir beruflich gar nicht so in den Kram.

Bis Donnerstag vielleicht und ich melde mich am Mittwoch noch mal kurz.

Grüße


----------



## stefan64 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mir würde Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr auch besser gefallen.
Licht wird wohl trotzdem notwendig sein.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (6. Oktober 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mir würde Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr auch besser gefallen.
> Licht wird wohl trotzdem notwendig sein.



Eventuell, wenn die Urlaubsvorbereitungen es zulassen, wäre ich auch Donnerstag mit von der Partie.


----------



## f&f (6. Oktober 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mir würde Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr auch besser gefallen.
> Licht wird wohl trotzdem notwendig sein.



Na dann Donnerstag. Auch gut. 
Ich hab damals (vor 2-3 Wochen) die Eilenriede-Tour verpasst. Besteht Interesse für eine Wiederholung? (Und wenn ja, könnte jemand führen?)

Bis dann,
f&f


----------



## marcx (6. Oktober 2008)

wenn es meine erkältung zulässt werd ich mitkommen, unitechnisch is diese woche noch nicht sooo viel los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (6. Oktober 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> Na dann Donnerstag. Auch gut.
> Ich hab damals (vor 2-3 Wochen) die Eilenriede-Tour verpasst. Besteht Interesse für eine Wiederholung? (Und wenn ja, könnte jemand führen?)
> 
> Bis dann,
> f&f


ja.. damals... das war schön... 
ich werd versuchen, mich freizuschaufeln. weiß wahrscheinlich morgen genaueres. bin nur leider lichtlos...
sonst müsst ihr GPS mitnehmen und euch davon führen lassen.

ich hätt auch nix dagegen, wenn jemand anders Wege zeigt.. vielleicht gibt's ja auch für mich neue


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Oktober 2008)

sofern mein Hals und die Arbeit mich in Ruhe lässt, bin ich Donnerstag dabei. Treff dann wie immer 17.00 Strandbad?


----------



## f&f (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bin um 17Uhr am Strandbad,

Bis dann,
Kristian


----------



## stefan64 (8. Oktober 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin um 17Uhr am Strandbad,
> 
> ...



Ich auch.
Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (9. Oktober 2008)

Also im Moment sieht es wohl danach aus das ich um 17:00 Uhr auch am Strandbad sein kann. Ich muss das allerdings noch mit dem Licht klären und sollte das klappen bin ich dabei. Sollte um 17:00 Uhr nicht da sein hat mir die Arbeit wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und ich komme nicht. Ich schicke Stefan mal meine Handynr per PN und dann könnt Ihr vielleicht durchklingeln sofern ich nicht da bin.

Bis heute Abend ;o)))


----------



## H/WF-Honk (9. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir stehen die Chancen 50/50. Wenn ich nicht um 17.00 Uhr am Strandbad bin, braucht Ihr nicht zu warten...


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Oktober 2008)

dammich nochma'
ich glaub ich schaffe es heute nicht. Muss noch was schaffen hier und mich daher wohl leider ausklinken.

T.


----------



## Hitzi (10. Oktober 2008)

Kaum bin ich mal away..... dann klappt wieder mal nix 

Ich muss mich mal wochentags beruflich bis Weihnachten ausklinken 

Ich könnte mir aber vielleicht eine Freitags-Session vorstellen.
Wie sind denn da so die Tendenzen?
Start so gegen 16.30 uhr? Vielleicht schon nächste Woche?


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Oktober 2008)

ja, Hitzi, da herrscht gleich das Chaos.... Vielleicht sollten wir uns langsam auch mal auf ne Wochenend-tour verlagern?

Heute frei gehabt und schön gekurbelt. Tolles Wetter ! Morgen nochmal Harz  - falls noch jemand Interesse hat, bitte PM/Email (allerdings ist unser Auto wohl schon voll)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. Oktober 2008)

WÜnsche Euch viel Spaß beim Biken. Ich verabschiede mich jetzt für 2 Wochen in wärmere Gefilde!

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mit McSteffi morgen früh im Deister. Allerdings ne Frühaufsteher-Runde 

Heute in den Harz klappt leider nicht mehr. Der Garten ruft 

Ansonsten kann ich den nächsten Freitag anbieten 

Tendenzen bitte! Danke!

@H/WF-Honk: Schönene Urlaub..... wo geht es hin?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## tom de la zett (16. Oktober 2008)

heute isses wohl nen bissel nass draußen. Hitzi, morgen ggf. spontan je nach Wetterlage.
Wie wäre es sonst Sonntag? Hier/Kleiner Deister/Osterwald/Deister/....?

Euer Tom


----------



## stefan64 (16. Oktober 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> heute isses wohl nen bissel nass draußen. Hitzi, morgen ggf. spontan je nach Wetterlage.
> Wie wäre es sonst Sonntag? Hier/Kleiner Deister/Osterwald/Deister/....?
> 
> Euer Tom



Hi Tom,
ich hab gerade mit Hitzi gesprochen.
Er hat die Woche über kaum Internetzugangsmöglichkeiten und kann deshalb auch nicht immer gleich antworten.
Morgen wird es bei ihm wohl nichts.

Ich selber wäre tendentiell aber wohl interessiert, mir wäre aber 17:00 Uhr mit Start  in Linden oder 17:15 Uhr am Maschseebad lieber.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (16. Oktober 2008)

Habe doch mal einen Zugang gefunden 

Stefan hat schon recht mit diesem Freitag. Vielleicht nächste Woche?

Sonntag sieht auch schon wieder schlecht aus........

Munter bleiben 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Oktober 2008)

werden Sonntag ne Tour drehen. Morgen ist zu knapp....
Dann muss ich nämlich hoffen(heim)tlich sehen, wie 96 mal wieder gewinnt!


----------



## Loni (17. Oktober 2008)

nanü, wo ist der 9:30-Vorschlag hin, Tom?

na gut, denn halt ausschlafen..


----------



## tom de la zett (18. Oktober 2008)

...zugunsten der stressfreien Tagesplanung verworfen... und ne kleine Rennerrunde gedreht.


----------



## stefan64 (18. Oktober 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> werden Sonntag ne Tour drehen. Morgen ist zu knapp....
> Dann muss ich nämlich hoffen(heim)tlich sehen, wie 96 mal wieder gewinnt!



Den Tabellenzweiten schau ich mir heute auch im Stadion an.

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn morgen?
Bin auch interessiert.


----------



## Loni (18. Oktober 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> und ne kleine Rennerrunde gedreht.



Mönsch, da wär ich doch auch mitgekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (18. Oktober 2008)

@Loni: ...Asche auf mein Haupt...hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Nächste Mal denk ich dran

@Stefan (+all): für morgen noch keine feste Planung. Denke mal so Start gegen 11.00 etweder ab H oder mit Bahn nen Stück raus. Kleiner Deister/Osterwald hätt ich mal wieder Bock, aber mal sehen, was die anderen planen (nicht online). Meld mich dann nochmal wg. Details.

Bis gleich im Stadion!


----------



## Loni (18. Oktober 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @Loni: ...Asche auf mein Haupt...hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Nächste Mal denk ich dran



OK, denn freu ick mir. 


uijuijui, das mit dem 96-Sieg gegen Hoffenheim war wohl nix.. aber Werder hat auch nix entschieden...


morgen bin ich wohl nicht dabei. war heut schon uffn Berg... aber vllt spontan. ***Schreibt Ihr nochmal wo Treffen ist?
___
nächste Woche Lübüen.


----------



## tom de la zett (18. Oktober 2008)

moin, nee.... n'abend. Auaha.... 96 braucht nen Torwart.... Also ich sach jetzt mal:

5 vor 11Uhr am Bahnhof Linden/Fischerhof (Stefan, deine Richtung!) Dann können wir uns noch kurzfristig entscheiden, ob wir die Bahn nehmen Richtung Hügel oder direkt losradeln. 

Kurze Rückmeldung wäre super, da - wenn keiner will - wir sonst nicht da vorbeikommen bzw. am Bismarckbahnhof einsteigen.

Loni, Rennradeln ist so ungewohnt sauber. Komisch.


----------



## stefan64 (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin um kurz vor 11 am Fischerhof
Stefan


----------



## Loni (19. Oktober 2008)

ich wohl nicht.


----------



## stefan64 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
schlage für diesen Donnerstag mal eine Kanalrunde vor.
Da können auch diejenigen mit StVO Licht mitkommen.
Treffen um 17:00 Uhr am Strandbad.

Tourvorschlag: Strandbad - Bischofshol - Tiergarten - Schleuse Anderten - Kanal bis Stöcken - Leinemasch zurück bis Linden.

Das müßten ca. 40 - 45 km bis Linden und eine Fahrtzeit von ca. 2 bis 2,5 Stunden sein.
Teeranteil: 60 %
Schotteranteil: 40 %
Trailanteil: 0 %

Wer nicht so weit will, kann an der Podbi, Vahrenwalder oder Schulenburger aussteigen.

Bitte meldet euch schnell und zahlreich an, da auch hier die Startplätze wie immer wieder auf 30 Teilnehmer begrenzt sind. 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

schade ich hatte heute die Handwerker bei mir und musste schon um 12:00 Uhr Feierabend machen. Die Stunden muss ich jetzt nach holen. Dafür geht es am Sonntag mit dem mbc-hannover in den Harz zur Jahresabschlussfahrt.

Euch viel Spaß und ich hoffe es kommen ein Paar Leute.


----------



## tom de la zett (20. Oktober 2008)

hey Stefan, ich muss bis spätestens Freitag bei mir noch Tapeten von der Wand holen. Werde daher erst Donnerstag sagen können, obs klappt. Bei Westwind fahren wir aber andersrum!


----------



## f&f (20. Oktober 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> schlage für diesen Donnerstag mal eine Kanalrunde vor.
> Da können auch diejenigen mit StVO Licht mitkommen.
> Treffen um 17:00 Uhr am Strandbad.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
wenn nicht schon alle 30 Plätze vergeben sind, würde ich gerne mitkommen.
Gruß,
Kristian


----------



## f&f (22. Oktober 2008)

sorry, klappt doch nicht. Hab zu viel zu tun. 
Also ist wieder ein Platz freigeworden.

Bis dann,
f&f


----------



## tom de la zett (23. Oktober 2008)

Stefan,
noch nen Plätzchen frei heut?  
Sieht aus als klappt es heut bei mir. Wetter will ja auch genutzt werden  Wenn wir beiden nur wir beide sind, können wir uns aber auch z.B. an der Ihme an der Stadionbrücke treffen und zunächst vielleicht noch nen kleinen  Schlenker im Hellen über den Benther machen und dann am Kanal ausrollern bis es finster ist oder wir in Anderten angekommen sind.

Bis später


----------



## stefan64 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi Tom,
aufgrund des großen Zuspruchs habe ich inzwischen die Teilnehmerzahl auf 40 aufstocken müssen.
Somit sind wieder jede Menge Plätze frei.

Mir ist deine Variante über benther auch lieber.

Bis heute abend 17:00 Uhr an der Stadionbrücke.


Stefan


----------



## Epic xt (26. Oktober 2008)

StevensS7Driver schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es hier Biker die aus Hannover, Limmer, Ahlem, Letter, Seelze oder näherer Umgebung kommen?
> 
> Neulich habe ich mal einen MTBler in Seelze gesehen.. Mit Helm und Plastiktrinkflasche, sehr Durchtrainiert.. wollte Ihn ansprechen, aber da war er auch schon über die Straße und wech war er....
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich heiße Sascha und wohne in Seelze. Zur Zeit drehe ich meine Feierabendrunden im Benther Berg. Deister ist unter der Woche zu weit. Am We fahre ich dann auch mal eine Runde im Deister. Wenn Du interesse hast können wir uns mal für eine Runde verabreden. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## stefan64 (4. November 2008)

Hallo,
liest hier noch jemand mit?
Wir sind schon auf die zweite Seite abgerutscht
Hat jemand Lust, am Donnerstag eine Flachlandrunde mit STVO Licht zu machen.
Terminvorschlag von mir: 17:00 Uhr Stadionbrücke
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> liest hier noch jemand mit?
> Wir sind schon auf die zweite Seite abgerutscht
> Hat jemand Lust, am Donnerstag eine Flachlandrunde mit STVO Licht zu machen.
> ...



Jaaa! Also, wenn ichs von der Arbeit her schaffe, auf jeden Fall. Wo solls denn langgehen? Kann mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal ne Tour durch Eilenriede, Seelhorst, Kronsberg (für die HM  ) und Leinemasch überlegen, wenn Interesse da ist...

Simon


----------



## stefan64 (4. November 2008)

Hi Simon,
wir können ja mal folgende Strecke fahren:
Strandbad - Eilenriede - Tiergarten - Schleuse Anderten (bis hier hin kenn ich den Weg) - Bockmer Holz (die Waldtrails sind Hitzis Hausstrecke; bin ich aber erst einmal gefahren und find ich nicht wieder, erst recht nicht ohne Tageslicht) - Kronsberg 1 - Kronsberg 2 (heist der so???) - Expo - Rethen - Leinemasch - Strandbad
Sollten so um die 40 km sein.
Treffpunkt: 17:30 Uhr am Strandbad

Würde mich freuen, wenn es mal wieder klappen würde.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> wir können ja mal folgende Strecke fahren:
> Strandbad - Eilenriede - Tiergarten - Schleuse Anderten (bis hier hin kenn ich den Weg) - Bockmer Holz (die Waldtrails sind Hitzis Hausstrecke; bin ich aber erst einmal gefahren und find ich nicht wieder, erst recht nicht ohne Tageslicht) - Kronsberg 1 - Kronsberg 2 (heist der so???) - Expo - Rethen - Leinemasch - Strandbad
> Sollten so um die 40 km sein.
> ...


Das ist so ziemlich die Route, an die ich auch gedacht hätte (wäre nur durch die Seelhorst statt Tiergarten, aber das ist ja fast dasselbe...). Am Bockmerholz kenne ich auch einen Trail, den ich aber schon seit 4 Jahren (?) nicht mehr gefahren bin, der parallel zum Waldrand und somit zum Kronsberg verläuft. Zu finden ist der aber ganz leicht. 

17.30 Uhr Strandbad müsste ich auch locker schaffen.

Also bis Donnerstag!
Simon


----------



## marcx (4. November 2008)

argh, wenn ich bis donnerstag licht ans rad bekomm bin ich dabei! ab bockmerholz ist das meine haus trainingsstrecke 

der trail paralel zum berg ist super in schuss, im hinteren drittel liegt ein baum quer, hab ich allerdings neulich nen kicker drüber gebaut, hoffe der steht noch^^. der zweite trail der kurz vor ende des ersten anschließt ist allerdings recht zugewachsen, hab letztes mal die rosenschere vergessen^^

ich würde dann allerdings in rethen aussteigen weil ich den restlichen weg schon als anfahrt gemacht hätte.

ich werd ma schauen das ich ne leuchte ans bike bekomme!


----------



## Loni (4. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> liest hier noch jemand mit?
> Wir sind schon auf die zweite Seite abgerutscht
> Hat jemand Lust, am Donnerstag eine Flachlandrunde mit STVO Licht zu machen.
> ...



ich hab Lust, allerdings ist die Arbeit momentan sehr schlecht vorherzusagen, da ich mit Dienstreisen beschmissen werde und die alle vorbereitet werden wollen... 
ich meld mich also nochmal. 
Zudem dreh ich heut ne beleuchtete Runde, allerdinx nicht durch'n dunklen Wald, da hab ich Angst.

Edit: Wo isn diese Brücke?


----------



## tom de la zett (4. November 2008)

da komm ich wohl auch mit.
Watt denn nu? 17.30 Strandbad oder 17.00 Stadionbrücke (Loni, das ist die Brücke über die Ihme am Stadion)?

Muss wohl noch schnell die Fenix aufladen 

Sonst Sa./So. gern auch mal ne Hausberge-Runde!


----------



## stefan64 (4. November 2008)

Ich würd sagen 17:30 Uhr Strandbad.
Kennen alle und die Tour fängt ja auch da an.

Stefan


----------



## Loni (4. November 2008)

Stimme zu. Strandbad. (ist auch näher dran   und 17:30 somit besser zu schaffen. 

wie lang wird denn die Runde in etwa (dauern)?

Ich bin ab Samstag erstmal 3 Wochen weg. Die Arbeit ruft aus verschiedensten Teilen der Welt... also hoff ich, dass ich mich Donnerstag früh genug loseisen kann.


----------



## stefan64 (5. November 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Stimme zu. Strandbad. (ist auch näher dran   und 17:30 somit besser zu schaffen.
> 
> wie lang wird denn die Runde in etwa (dauern)?
> 
> ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2008)

nabend , 
fahrt ihr morgen auf jeden fall ?
überlege nämlich, ob ich morgen früh mein bike ins auto schmeiße, 
und dann um 17.30 h mit euch die tour fahren soll. 

wenn ihr das heute abend noch lesen solltet, schnell mal meldung machen.

danke 

hoerman


----------



## pebblesathome (5. November 2008)

hallo ihr,
schließe mich euch an, mal was anderes als immer nur deister
bis morgen.

pebbles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (5. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend ,
> fahrt ihr morgen auf jeden fall ?
> überlege nämlich, ob ich morgen früh mein bike ins auto schmeiße,
> und dann um 17.30 h mit euch die tour fahren soll.
> ...



Bisher waren unsere Treffen recht zuverlässig - ist keins ausgefallen. Da sich ja schon ne Menge gemeldet haben, wirds - wenns nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet - auch morgen so sein. Also Radl einpacken !

Bei mir stehen die Chancen allerdings noch 50/50 wg. Malooche, meld mich aber noch, wenns es nicht klappt.

Bis morgen!


----------



## stefan64 (5. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend ,
> fahrt ihr morgen auf jeden fall ?
> überlege nämlich, ob ich morgen früh mein bike ins auto schmeiße,
> und dann um 17.30 h mit euch die tour fahren soll.
> ...



Hi Sören,
wird auf jeden Fall stattfinden.

Teilnehmer bis jetzt:
H/WF-Honk (mit Vorbehalt)
marcx (Beleuchtung?)
Loni (mit Vorbehalt)
tom de la zett (mit Vorbehalt)
hoerman2201
pebblesathome
stefan64

Hoffe hab niemanden vergessen, sind ja auch noch nen paar Startplätze frei.

Treffpunkt ist um 17:30 Uhr am Eingang des Maschseestrandbades.

Tobias, an deiner Stelle würde ich für die Tour über Protektoren und Fullface Helm nachdenken


----------



## frankie07 (5. November 2008)

ich moechte mich auch demnaechst der truppe anschliessen 
muss nur noch mein rad mal aus stadthagen holen


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2008)

so, hardtail liegt sicher im auto in awb 

 sehen uns also um 17.30 h am maschseebad  

 hoerman


----------



## H/WF-Honk (6. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> wird auf jeden Fall stattfinden.
> 
> Teilnehmer bis jetzt:
> ...



Der Vorbehalt kann gestrichen werden, Termin wurde vorverlegt. 

Bis nachher!
Simon


----------



## marcx (6. November 2008)

Ich komme leider nicht mit. Kein Licht und nen Termin um 17oo dazwischenbekommen..

Beim nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (6. November 2008)

Bei mir wird's knapp aber ich versuch's. 
bis nachher (hoffentlich)


----------



## marcx (6. November 2008)

Ich bin die Bokmerholztrails vorhin nochmal abgefahren. Sind alle befahrbar, an 1-2 Stellen ists bei dem Wetter allerdings recht rutschig!

Viel Spass euch!


----------



## Loni (6. November 2008)

JUHU  was'n Spaß!!!
Das war total klasse Junx! Herzlichen Dank an die Guides und Lichtspender und Richtungnachhausebegleiter 

Schade dass ich nu weg muss, wenn Ihr das regelmäßig für Donnerstag einführt


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2008)

so auch wieder sauber 

kann mich loni nur anschliessen. war echt ne klasse runde. 
schön schnell und schön dreckig  

übernächste woche bin ich wieder dabei

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## marcx (6. November 2008)

mehr details!


----------



## stefan64 (10. November 2008)

Hi Leute,
fährt am Donnerstag jemand?
Ich hätte schon Lust und Zeit.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> fährt am Donnerstag jemand?
> Ich hätte schon Lust und Zeit.
> 
> Stefan



Joa, wenn meine leichte Erkältung bis dahin weg ist. Zeit-/Routenvorschläge?

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (10. November 2008)

von mir aus nochmal die Runde durch die Masch leicht variiert über Gleidingen - vielleicht mit Marcx Local-Hilfe.

Oder aber Canale Grande West, ggf. mit Benther Abstecher. Oder ne Runde durch die "westlichen Wälder" oder ....


----------



## stefan64 (11. November 2008)

Vorschlag von mir:
Treffpunkt wie immer Donnerstag um 17:30 Uhr am Strandbad
Tour wie letztes Mal über die beiden Kronsberge.
Wir können dann ja am Kronsberg 2 entscheiden, ob eine Variation über Gleidingen probieren.

Durch Umwege lernt mal schließlich seine Umgebung kennen

Stefan


----------



## marcx (11. November 2008)

wahrscheinlich hab ich bis dahin licht. Dann komme ich mit. Kronsberg, rethen, gleidingen etc kann ich guido machen, ist ja meine heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (13. November 2008)

Hab jetzt ne Evo + X am Bike, also sollte das mit der Dunkelheit klappen 

17:30 Strandbad und dann Eilenriede -> Seelhorst -> Kronsberg -> Bokmerholz -> Feldmark bei Gleidingen und Rethen -> Leinemasch -> Strandbad

Hab da mal was Vorbereitet: http://www.bikemap.net/route/100601

Wär das was?


----------



## stefan64 (13. November 2008)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. November 2008)

Bin leider auf jeden Fall raus. Viel Arbeit, tropfende Nase... Aber am WE hab ich Zeit. Melde mich noch ma

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2008)

bei mir klappts leider heute mit 30%-Wahscheinlichkeit.
Also wenn ich nicht da bin (od. mich melde), wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## marcx (13. November 2008)

also bis jetzt:

- stefan
- ich

kommt schon leute da geht noch was  (team 2 vortreten!)
gruß
marc


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2008)

so, Feierabend. Somit erhöht sich, sofern Autobahn frei (und Lampen aufgeladen sind), die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ca.80% 

Also ich sach mal bis gleich. Falls nicht, gibts ne SMS

T.


----------



## stefan64 (13. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Falls nicht, gibts ne SMS



Gut daß ich das noch gelesen hab.
Hätt glatt mein Handtelefon vergessen

Stefan


----------



## marcx (13. November 2008)

Sooo melde mich zurück. Stefan und ich haben die Tour dann zu zweit absolviert. In Kürze: 

maschsee, eilenriede, tiergarten, anderten schleuse, gaim, bokmerholz, kronsberg, bokmerholz, müllinger tivoli, oesselse, gleidingen, koldinger teiche, koldingen, leinemasch, laatzen. hier bin ich ausgestiegen und nach rethen zurück da ich den rest bis maschsee ja schon als anfahrt hatte.

Alles in allem: 182min, 61,93km

Aie letzten Meter von Laatzen nach hause waren komischerweise die kältesten..

Jetzt ab unter die Dusche


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2008)

Na wenigstens einer tut was  ich bin im Moment leider krankheitsbedingt nicht einsatzbereit. Aber bald kann ich wieder voll angreifen!  
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (13. November 2008)

Sehr gut! Kann ja nicht sein das Team 1 vor uns ist


----------



## stefan64 (13. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Na wenigstens einer tut was  ich bin im Moment leider krankheitsbedingt nicht einsatzbereit. Aber bald kann ich wieder voll angreifen!
> Johann



Wieso einer.
Hab ich etwa nix getan.
Für mich waren das 67 km und 195 min.
In Winterpokalpunkten sind das 13, wenn ich mitmachen würde.
Ich überlege, ob ich die Punkte nicht im ebay versteigere.
Ich brauch sie ja schließlich nicht
Stefan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2008)

Ich hab mich nur auf unser WP-Team bezogen.
Johann

Edit: Achja, schick mir dann bitte den Link


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2008)

ok, und jetzt mal BLOG-Modus on:
----
ja, schade schade, hoffe nächstesmal bin ich wieder dabei. Dann sogar mit erweiterter Frontbefeuerung. 
Ich hätte auch noch einige WP Punkte zum Verkauf an Höchstbietende!  Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht. Für mich selbst hab ich dazu 2242m laufende Meter gelegene Sofalänge, 342min Warmduschen und 12kg Süßzeugfuttern auf dem Konto.  Auch nicht schlecht oder kannst du das toppen, Stefan?  
--- BLOG-Modus off.

Sa/So schon ne Tour geplant?


----------



## stefan64 (13. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ok, und jetzt mal BLOG-Modus on:
> ----
> ja, schade schade, hoffe nächstesmal bin ich wieder dabei. Dann sogar mit erweiterter Frontbefeuerung.
> Ich hätte auch noch einige WP Punkte zum Verkauf an Höchstbietende!  Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht. Für mich selbst hab ich dazu 2242m laufende Meter gelegene Sofalänge, 342min Warmduschen und 12kg Süßzeugfuttern auf dem Konto.  Auch nicht schlecht oder kannst du das toppen, Stefan?
> ...



Kann ich nicht toppen.
Aber hier ist der Link zur Auktion:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150309869836

Mir wäre eine Tour am Sonntag sehr recht.
Deister oder so war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2008)

sehr schön ! 
Bin gespannt, was du dafür bekommst. dann steig ich da auch groß ins Geschäft mit ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (13. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> sehr schön !
> Bin gespannt, was du dafür bekommst. dann steig ich da auch groß ins Geschäft mit ein.



Denk dran, daß man WP Punkte nur max. 28 Tage nach der Einheit eintragen darf.


----------



## Wasserträger (14. November 2008)

Hallo ihr Beiden!!!

Wann wollt ihr den Sonntag loß??? Ich muß mal mit meiner Regierung sprechen was am WE geplant ist aber ich hätte wohl Lust auf ein gemutliche Runde zum Annaturm.
Ich klär das mal zu Hause ab und melde mich heute Abend nochmal hier im Forum.

Bis dann und Grüße


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Sa/So schon ne Tour geplant?



Moin zusammen,

Samstag hätte ich bis ca. 16.00 Uhr Zeit und Lust...! Ne Runde über den Benther, um mal endlich den Gehrdener komplett zu durchfahren?


Simon


----------



## marcx (14. November 2008)

Für mich wäre wohl eher Sonntag der Tag der Wahl. Aber ist noch sehr unscharf..


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. November 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> Für mich wäre wohl eher Sonntag der Tag der Wahl. Aber ist noch sehr unscharf..



Sonntag ginge ganz vielleicht auch, das müsste ich aber auch noch nachverhandeln...


----------



## Wasserträger (15. November 2008)

Hallo Leute...

ich starte morgen sofern das Wetter mitspielt gegen 11:00 Uhr von Kleefeld Richtung Annaturm. Wer möchte mit????

Ich schaue heute Abend bzw. morgen früh nochmal nach Nachrichten und sollte das Wetter nicht so besonders sein drehe ich um Hannover ne kleine Runde


----------



## stefan64 (15. November 2008)

Bin dabei.
Schlage vor, daß wir uns um 11:15 Uhr an der Stadionbrücke treffen.
Ich hoffe, mittlerweile wissen alle wo das ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (15. November 2008)

Das ist doch die Brücke am Maschsee oben am Casino oder???


----------



## stefan64 (15. November 2008)

Ja so ungefähr.
Die Brücke ist gegenüber des Südeingangs vom Fußballstadion.
Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (15. November 2008)

würde gern, kann aber morgen früh noch nicht - Termine.... 
Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. November 2008)

bei mir wirds auch nix - bin froh, wenn ich morgen wieder halbwegs fit bin... 

Viel Spaß und erkältet Euch nicht (so wie ich vor 2 Wochen auf der Runde Hannover->Süllberg->Annaturm->zurück...). Aber Stefan hat ja Jacken für alle dabei... 

Simon


----------



## f&f (15. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> Schlage vor, daß wir uns um 11:15 Uhr an der Stadionbrücke treffen.
> Ich hoffe, mittlerweile wissen alle wo das ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hab morgen Zeit und würde mich gerne anschließen. Ich weiss nicht genau, wo die Brücke ist, werde es aber trotzdem mal versuchen zu finden. Ansonsten wartet nicht zu lange.

Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## tom de la zett (15. November 2008)

nur falls Stefan nicht mehr hier reinschaut (obwohl ich nicht dabeibin )

Die Stadionbrücke ist die Brücke vorm Stadion über die Ihme (also Richtung Ricklingen)


----------



## f&f (15. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> nur falls Stefan nicht mehr hier reinschaut (obwohl ich nicht dabeibin )
> 
> Die Stadionbrücke ist die Brücke vorm Stadion über die Ihme (also Richtung Ricklingen)



Hi Tom,
danke schön. 

Bis dann,
Kristian


----------



## stefan64 (18. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> sehr schön !
> Bin gespannt, was du dafür bekommst. dann steig ich da auch groß ins Geschäft mit ein.



Hey Tom,
leider läuft das Geschäft mit den WP Punkten nur sehr schleppend an.
Dabei wollte ich doch den Erlös in Pizza und Non-alkfreies-Bier investieren, um die WP Punkte dann auch gefühlt abzugeben.

Ich glaub mit ner Runde diesen Donnerstag wird wohl nichts.
An mir soll es nicht liegen, aber Petrus spielt nicht mit.
Sollte er erbarmen mit uns haben, können wir ja nochmal kurzfristig was abmachen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (18. November 2008)

ja, sieht nicht so gut aus die Vorhersage.
Aber am Wochenende gibts dann den ersten Winterride 

Wie sieht es denn aus, vielleicht am 6. Dezember ne Nikolaus-Tour - am besten mit anschließendem Umtrunk irgendwo ? Oder nur Umtrunk - z.B. Weihnachtsmarkt. WP Punkte kannst du dann da loswerden!


----------



## marcx (18. November 2008)

klingt alles sehr gut!


----------



## stefan64 (19. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ja, sieht nicht so gut aus die Vorhersage.
> Aber am Wochenende gibts dann den ersten Winterride
> 
> Wie sieht es denn aus, vielleicht am 6. Dezember ne Nikolaus-Tour - am besten mit anschließendem Umtrunk irgendwo ? Oder nur Umtrunk - z.B. Weihnachtsmarkt. WP Punkte kannst du dann da loswerden!



Nikolaustour sieht bei mir ganz schlecht aus.
An dem Tag komme ich mit dem Flieger gut erholt und sonnenverwöhnt aus dem Urlaub wieder.

Aber mit einem Winterride am Sonntag könnte ich mich anfreunden.
Samstag geht bei mir nicht.

Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (24. November 2008)

Hi Leute,
soll ja ab Donnerstag wieder wärmer werden.
Schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 17:30 Uhr am Strandbad und drehen eine Runde über den Benther und den Gehrdener. 
Je nach Beleuchtung der einzelnen Teilnehmer werden wir dann vor Ort den Trailanteil bestimmen.
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (24. November 2008)

klingt gut, denke ich bin dabei


----------



## stefan64 (26. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,
der Termin steht auf jeden Fall.

Will denn sonst keiner mit.
Ist doch nen guter Termin um mal den Gehrdener komplett zu Ende zu fahren oder der eine oder andere könnte seine 2. Fenix mal testen, wenn er das noch nicht getan hat.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der Termin steht auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Will denn sonst keiner mit.
> ...



Jaja, ich bestehe ja schon lange auf eine Komplettdurchfahrung des Gehrdeners! Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich meinem erkältungsgeplagten Körper so eine kalte und wahrscheinlich matschige Tour schon wieder zumuten kann.
Wenn ihr ohnehin fahrt, würde ich das morgen nachmittag kurzfristig entscheiden und einfach zum Treffpunkt kommen, wenn ich mich fit genug fühle!

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (26. November 2008)

ich kann wieder mal erst kurzfristig sehen, was der Tag so bringt.
Sieht z.Z. nicht so gut aus, dass ichs schaffe - werde die B&M + Fenix aber mal aufladen....


----------



## Hitzi (26. November 2008)

Ich steige dann nächstes Jahr wieder ein.

Derzeit geht überhaupt nix. 13 Tage brutto bis zum Tag X

Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß bei allen Terminen :-D
Servus

Hitzi


----------



## tom de la zett (27. November 2008)

Hitzi, alter Knabe! 
Ja, nur noch gut 3 Wochen dann werden die Tage wieder länger und der Frühling naht!  

Bei mir wirds heut auch nix. Bin noch dienstl. auf Achse und wird später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (27. November 2008)

Männo, bin gestern aus London wiedergekommen und wollt heut gern mitradeln... bin aber zu spät... mäh...  nächstes Mal hoffentlich.... bis bald!!  Lena


----------



## stefan64 (27. November 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Männo, bin gestern aus London wiedergekommen und wollt heut gern mitradeln... bin aber zu spät... mäh...  nächstes Mal hoffentlich.... bis bald!!  Lena



Mach dir nichts draus, die Gruppe war sowieso recht übersichtlich.

Also da war ich, pünktlich 17:30 Uhr, wartender Weise bis 17:45 Uhr, und das wars dann auch schon.

Bin dann aber trotzdem noch zum Benther und zum Gehrdener.
Nur der Trailanteil war sehr gering.

Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.
Für mich aber erst in zwei Wochen.
Bis dahin Sonne, Sonne, Sonne für mich.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. November 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, die Gruppe war sowieso recht übersichtlich.
> 
> Also da war ich, pünktlich 17:30 Uhr, wartender Weise bis 17:45 Uhr, und das wars dann auch schon.
> 
> ...



Fleißig, fleißig, da kannst Du ja wieder ordentlich Punkte verkaufen. Ich bin leider immer noch nicht wieder richtig fit und war fast bis eben im Büro. Ich hoffe, dass es in den nächsten Wochen mal was wird, will endlich mal den Gehrdener durchfahren!!!


----------



## tom de la zett (27. November 2008)

Schon jetzt und damit sich die Urlauber und Kranken darauf einstellen können,
sag ich mal ganz mutig ne Tour für Sonntag, den 7.12. an - da wird der Gehrdener endlich mal fallen!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. November 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Schon jetzt und damit sich die Urlauber und Kranken darauf einstellen können,
> sag ich mal ganz mutig ne Tour für Sonntag, den 7.12. an - da wird der Gehrdener endlich mal fallen!



Na toll, da bin ich auf Weihnachtsmarkt-Tour (aus Sicherheitsgründen ohne Fahrrad). Dann bestehe ich auf eine Wiederholung, wenn ich auch mal Zeit habe!


----------



## Wasserträger (28. November 2008)

Moin Jungs,

das Wettter soll am Sonntag trocken bleiben und da meine Freundin Spätdienst hat wollte ich eine kleine Runde drehen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust??? Wo es lang geht ist mir eigentlich egal und ich dachte an so ca 4 Std. OHNE LICHT....

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (29. November 2008)

Da heute ja schion ein wenig Schnee gefallen ist werde ich mir es nochmal überlegen ob ich morgen loß fahre oder nicht.

Ich entscheide das mal ganz kurzfristig. Ich schau morgen nochmal nach Nachrichten.


----------



## tom de la zett (29. November 2008)

ja, soll ja nicht so doll werden. Mal sehen, wie's wird.


----------



## frankie07 (30. November 2008)

ich wuerd heute evt mitkommen, wenn die antwort nicht zu spaet kommt.
sonst werd ich mal alleine los


----------



## gloshabigur (20. Dezember 2008)

push - geht ja gar nicht, dass Hannover auf die zweite Seite verschwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (21. Dezember 2008)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> "Du weißt der Anstieg ist hart, wenn Abschnitte mit 8 Prozent Steigung der Erholung dienen!" (Anstieg zum Anstieg zum Passo di Verva, 27. August 2008)



Passo di Verva:-((((
Den hab ich auch in ganz schlechter Erinnerung.
Liegt aber wohl eher daran, daß es am Anfang des Passes schon 18:00 Uhr war und wir alle schon ziemlich platt waren.
In Grosio waren wir erst um 20:15 Uhr.
Lange ists her, aber ich weiß noch, daß mir der grobe Schotter ganz schön auf den Keks gegangen ist und wir raufwärts vieles geschoben haben.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (22. Dezember 2008)

Sooooooo........ meine Auszeit ist vorbei......... 
Gestern mal einen kurzen Ausritt auf den Kronsberg gewagt. Jetzt schmerzt mein Hintern ein wenig. Ich brauche nach fast zwei monatiger Bikeabstinenz eine Eingewöhnungsphase..... hätte ich mir so nicht vorgestellt 
Aber jetzt weiß man wenigstens wieder, wie es sich für Newbies anfühlen muss.... 

Jetzt steht noch einmal ein Urlaub in den Alpen an  Natürlich mit dem Snowboard.
Und ab 5.1.09 kann bzw. muss es wieder losgehen...... Das Rennen im Bergwerk steht dann vor der Tür...... Und ich habe noch bis zum 15.1. Urlaub. Ich wäre da also für verschiedene Schandtaten bereit.......
Snowrides, Nightrides, Training bei Tageslicht........


----------



## tom de la zett (23. Dezember 2008)

södele.... heute mit Stefan und JudieOh mal noch spontan ne Süllberg-Weihnachtstour gemacht. Trendfarbe war blau (s. Bild) - ich sah genauso aus und alle MTBiker die uns entgegen kamen auch.
Ach ja, sorry fürs Nicht-Posten des Termins. Ist dem Weihnachtsstress zum Opfer gefallen.

Dafür jetzt schon der Vorschlag fürs nächste Mal: 
Annaturm-Tour ab Hannover, Montag 29.12. 11.00 Stadionbrücke (sofern es wieder mal nicht regnet....)

Und bis dahin: schöne Feiertage und esst nicht soviel!


----------



## tom de la zett (23. Dezember 2008)

PS: Stefan, "H." war nie mit uns mit


----------



## Hitzi (23. Dezember 2008)

Kein Problem mit dem nichtposten........ ich hatte eh keine Zeit......
Nächstes Jahr gehts wieder los........

Hitzi


----------



## gloshabigur (23. Dezember 2008)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Passo di Verva:-((((
> Den hab ich auch in ganz schlechter Erinnerung.
> Liegt aber wohl eher daran, daß es am Anfang des Passes schon 18:00 Uhr war und wir alle schon ziemlich platt waren.
> In Grosio waren wir erst um 20:15 Uhr.
> ...



Passo di Verva war schon super, aber anstrengend. Glücklicherweise am Ende einer nicht ganz so langen Etappe. Deshalb ist meine Erinnerung nicht ganz so schlecht. Den Downhill nach Grosetto (20 km, 1624 hm) sind wir komplett gefahren.  

Fröhliche Weihnachten allen Hannover-Bikern.


----------



## Wasserträger (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte am Sonntag mal ein kleine Runde in Richtung Kronsberg aufbrechen. 1. War ich da noch nicht und 2. brauche ich für nächstes Jahr eine kleine Rundstrecke zum Training. Bin umgezogen und kann meine alte Strecke nur noch bedingt nutzen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zukommen. Ich wollte so zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 Uhr loß.

Bis Sonntag vielleicht....


----------



## stefan64 (26. Dezember 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Dafür jetzt schon der Vorschlag fürs nächste Mal:
> Annaturm-Tour ab Hannover, Montag 29.12. 11.00 Stadionbrücke (sofern es wieder mal nicht regnet....)
> 
> Und bis dahin: schöne Feiertage und esst nicht soviel!



Soll ja frisch werden.
Bin trotzdem dabei. 
Da kann ich meine Tschibo Einlagen endlich mal wieder benutzen.
Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin Stefan..

wo wollen wir uns treffen??? Wieder Stationbrücke????

Du kannst ja nochmal kurz schreiben und bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (27. Dezember 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> södele.... heute mit Stefan und JudieOh mal noch spontan ne Süllberg-Weihnachtstour gemacht. Trendfarbe war blau (s. Bild) - ich sah genauso aus und alle MTBiker die uns entgegen kamen auch.
> Ach ja, sorry fürs Nicht-Posten des Termins. Ist dem Weihnachtsstress zum Opfer gefallen.
> 
> Dafür jetzt schon der Vorschlag fürs nächste Mal:
> ...



Ergänzender Vorschlag: Bahn ab Fischerhof / Linden S2 Richtung Barsinghausen, Abfahrt 11:11 - dann im Deister spielen und mit dem Rad zurück nach H


----------



## stefan64 (27. Dezember 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ergänzender Vorschlag: Bahn ab Fischerhof / Linden S2 Richtung Barsinghausen, Abfahrt 11:11 - dann im Deister spielen und mit dem Rad zurück nach H



Hi Tom,
war da nicht was mit kostenpflichtiger Fahrradmitnahme am Werktag?

Ansonsten könnten wir auch diese Variante machen.

Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (27. Dezember 2008)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Moin Stefan..
> 
> wo wollen wir uns treffen??? Wieder Stationbrücke????
> 
> Du kannst ja nochmal kurz schreiben und bis Sonntag



Hi Stefan,
mein Posting bezog sich auf den Montagstermin.
Morgen kann ich nicht.

Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (28. Dezember 2008)

Hey Stefan, hey Tom,

ich werde am Sonntag wohl alleine fahren und Richtung Kronsberg fahren. Montag ist bei schon verplant. Wenn ihr am Montag fahrt viel Spaß und friert nicht m Rad fest.

Grüße
Stafn


----------



## stefan64 (31. Dezember 2008)

So, 
hab heut meine Jahresabschlußfahrt mit den Deister Kollegen gemacht.
Hoffentlich habe ich die Freerider mit meiner Racefeile bergab nicht all zu sehr aufgehalten. Aber ich denke, es ging schon.
Mir haben die Trails im Westdeister auf jeden Fall supergeil gefallen.

Wünsche allen Hannoverbikern aus diesem Forum und auch den Deisterfreun.den einen guten Rutsch.
Man sieht sich im Wald.

Bis denne
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (4. Januar 2009)

Hallöle,

FROHES NEUES JAHR  wünschen ich allen Hannöverschen Bikern.

Da ja demnächst schon die ersten Renntermine anstehen bin ich in den nächsten Tagen auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs 

Kronsberg, Deister, Benther, Eilenriede..... City Touren...... Jetzt warten wir aber erst einmal die Wetterlage ab und dann kommen schon die ersten Termine von mir 

Die guten Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr müssen ja auch gleich umgesetzt werden 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (5. Januar 2009)

Tach Gemeinde,

wünsche allen Hannover-Bikern ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr. 

Nach einer kleinen Zwangspause und den nun beendeten Weihnachtszeit geht es nun wieder ins Bike-Training. Was sind - biketechnisch gesehen - eure Ziele für dieses Jahr ?

LG
Michael


----------



## Hitzi (7. Januar 2009)

Ein Termin zur Vorplanung: Mittwoch, 14.01.09 Tagestour im Deister 
Aber dazu müssen wir auch noch einmal die dann vorherrschende Wetterlage berücksichtigen 
Wer möchte mit?
1. Stefan
2. Hitzi
3.
4.
5.
6.
.........


----------



## Wasserträger (7. Januar 2009)

Schade ich kann nur am Samstag oder Sonntag fahren....wegen der Arbeit

Vielleicht klappt es ja mit Euch und ansonsten tut sich im Deister tread noch was auf


----------



## tom de la zett (7. Januar 2009)

jetzt bin ich erstmal nen Weilchen raus und werde mich alternativerweise auf Brettern auf Spuren im Schnee fithalten...

Grüße nach H !


----------



## Hitzi (12. Januar 2009)

@Tom : Viel Spaß - bin auch gerade erst wieder hier  Wohin geht es?

@all: Sollten wir nicht besser einen Schneetag auf Brettern in Springe einlegen?

@Stefan: Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Wasserträger (13. Januar 2009)

Moin Hitzi,

also ich war am Sonntag mal in der Eilenriede unterwegs und die Wege sin dort sauglatt. Wie es im Deister aussieht kann ich nicht sagen denn ich war dort nicht mehr seit dem es geschneit hat. Wenn Ihr am WE fahren wollt schließe ich mich gerne an. Skier habe ich kleider keine aber Schuhe stehen im Keller. Vielleicht könnte ma ja mal über einen Skitga im Harz nachdenken wobei die Pistenverhältnis dort schlecht sind. Diese Ino habe ich von meinem Kumpel aus dem Harz. Der hat gestern angerufen und sagte das wohl schon überall braune Stelle zu sehen sind. Die brauchen dringend Schnee.

Ich schaue mal was sich bis zum WE so ergibt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Januar 2009)

für´nen skitag im harz wär ich auch zu haben  ( alpin natürlich )


----------



## Wasserträger (15. Januar 2009)

hoerman mit Skifahren im Harz stehen die Karten ziemlich schlecht. Die PistenverhÃ¤ltnise sollen wohl ganz schlecht sein und es laufen nicht mehr alle Lifte.

Wir waren gestern Abend im Snowdome und SapÃ hat das Ganze auch gemacht. Die haben Mittwochs immer eine Sonderaktion. Da kannst Du fÃ¼r 30 â¬ von 17:00 - 22:00 Uhr Ski fahren, das leihen der AusrÃ¼stung und ein Essen (Kaiserschmarn, KÃ¤sespÃ¤tzle oder Spagetti) mit GetrÃ¤nk sind ebenfalls mit drin. Gestern war nicht sehr viel loÃ und man konnte gut fahren. Einen Fun-Park haben die auch aufgebaut der allerdings nur mit Helm befahren werden. darf. Ich werde da im Februar wieder auf einen Mitwochabend hin fahren und mal das Snowboard fahren antesten.

Ich kann es ja hier bekannt geben und vielleicht kommt ja noch wer mit. AM WE soll ja das Wetter schlechter werden und das Bike bleibt wohl im Keller stehen. Vielleicht wird es ja doch nach was mit fahren.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Hitzi (16. Januar 2009)

Stefan und ich ware am Mittwoch ja noch einmal zum Spaßbiken im Deister  
Teilweise war der Schnee gut und man hatte noch eine festgefahrene Schneedecke. An anderen Stellen ist man ständig im Schnee "eingebrochen" und man ist wie auf Sand gefahren 

Und ansonsten war Stefan der Plattenkönig des Tages


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Stefan und ich ware am Mittwoch ja noch einmal zum Spaßbiken im Deister
> Teilweise war der Schnee gut und man hatte noch eine festgefahrene Schneedecke. An anderen Stellen ist man ständig im Schnee "eingebrochen" und man ist wie auf Sand gefahren
> 
> Und ansonsten war Stefan der Plattenkönig des Tages



Ich glaube, Stefan hat das Bike auch mehr auf dem Sattel als auf den Reifen - der hält wenigstens dicht  

Muss mich - jetzt wo meine Endlos-Erkältung weg ist - auch mal wieder aufs Bike setzen. Wenn das Wetter nur nicht so eklig wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (16. Januar 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Stefan hat das Bike auch mehr auf dem Sattel als auf den Reifen - der hält wenigstens dicht



Über solche Äußerungen freut sich Stefan immer gan besonders 

Naja ist halt echt Pech gewesen.........

und so schlecht ist das Wetter nun auch nicht......

War heute 55 Min laufen und das war ganz O.K.  Ware aber noch ganz schön viele Eisplatten am Kanal


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Januar 2009)

aha, die Winterbiker sind los !

Gruß in die warme Heimat!


----------



## stefan64 (26. Januar 2009)

push

Wenn wir auch noch aus der zweiten Seite rausrutschen, verschwinden wir ganz von der Bildfläche.
Wär schade drum.

Wollte diese Woche mal wieder nen Nightride machen.
Die Lampen sind schon aufgeladen.
Mach mal einer nen Vorschlag, so für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ab 17:30.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> push
> 
> Wenn wir auch noch aus der zweiten Seite rausrutschen, verschwinden wir ganz von der Bildfläche.
> Wär schade drum.
> ...



Mittwoch kann ich nicht, aber Donnerstag müsste laufen - muss ja mal wieder aufs Bike - ohne Rolle...

Würde mich freuen, wenns klappt!

Simon


----------



## marcx (26. Januar 2009)

Donnerstach könnte klappen bei mir. Eilenriede etc. oder andere Richtung?


----------



## tom de la zett (26. Januar 2009)

so, bin diese Woche zum Aufwärmen auch mal wieder im Lande. Und heute Urlaub gehabt ;o))) Klar, 3h im Lipperbergland gerollert.

Ja, besser Mittwoch, oder aber auch Donnerstag wäre was. Wie wäre aber mit Start noch bei Tageslicht. 

So gegen 16.30 vielleicht?


----------



## marcx (26. Januar 2009)

wär ich dafür


----------



## stefan64 (26. Januar 2009)

4 Antworten innerhalb von 2 Stunden ist ja Rekord für diesen Winter.
Mußte man euch erst aus dem Winterschlaf wecken oder wie.
Ist ja hier wie beim Beamtenmikado.
Wer sich zuerst rührt usw.

Jetzt zum Business:
Donnerstag ist mich auch lieber.

Da die Südfraktion ja auch Interesse bekundet, schlage ich Do. um 17:30 am Strandbad vor. Früher geht bei mir echt nicht und dunkel ist es eh schon um 17:15.
Die Routenwahl können wir dann immer noch klären.
Würde aber tendentiell Canale Grande Süd bevorzugen.
Obwohl, Benther und Gehrdener hab ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gemacht.

Aber bitte sagt diesmal alle früh genug ab, damit ich mir da nicht wieder die Beine in den Bauch stehe

Stefan


----------



## marcx (27. Januar 2009)

ich weiß es bis mittwoch ob ichs schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dabei 

Ich wollte das diese Woche auch noch vorschlagen


----------



## stefan64 (27. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> 
> Ich wollte das diese Woche auch noch vorschlagen



Wat, wo kommst du denn her.
Ich dachte du treibst dich in den Kasseler Bergen rum.

Frag bitte mal deinen Nachbarn.
Mit dem hatte ich mich für diese Woche auch lose verabredet.

Stefan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Januar 2009)

Endlich wird es wieder warm 
Donnerstags geht bei mir aktuell gar nicht.
Wenn eure Treffen mal auf Dienstag oder Mittwoch fallen, versuche ich meine Lampe mal mitzubringen. Rad und Fahrer eingeschlossen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Hitzi (27. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wat, wo kommst du denn her.
> Ich dachte du treibst dich in den Kasseler Bergen rum.
> 
> Frag bitte mal deinen Nachbarn.
> ...



Kasseler Berge sind erst wieder ab nächste Woche akut. Dann werde ich noch einmal eine richtige Trainingswoche einlegen 
Geht ja bald Untertage.......

Ansonsten bin gerade Teleworker am PC 

Meinen Nachbarn befrage ich ab 20.30 Uhr beim Fussballspiel noch einmal


----------



## stefan64 (27. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Endlich wird es wieder warm
> Donnerstags geht bei mir aktuell gar nicht.
> Wenn eure Treffen mal auf Dienstag oder Mittwoch fallen, versuche ich meine Lampe mal mitzubringen. Rad und Fahrer eingeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Ja, von der Lampe wurde mir schon berichtet.
Wenn du mal mitfährst, brauchen die Stadtwerke ja an dem Tag die Straßenbeleuchtung nicht anschalten und wir werden unsere Sonnenbrillen aufsetzen müssen. 
Ansonsten werden wir wohl geblitzdingst.

Stefan


----------



## hellocook (28. Januar 2009)

wuerde mich donnerstag gerne zu einer nachtrunde anschliessen, kann aber erst ab 20:15. geht das noch, oder zu spaet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (28. Januar 2009)

Um 20:15 Uhr werden wir wohl schon wieder im Körbchen liegen.

Start ist um 17.30 Uhr 

@Stefan: Ha-Jü kann diese Woche nicht. Kinderspätdienst......


----------



## marcx (29. Januar 2009)

bei mir ists leider absolut unsicher, wartet nicht auf mich. wenn ich da bin bin ich da, wenn nicht dann nicht


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. Januar 2009)

Hi, bei mir wirds leider doch nichts heute, jedenfalls nicht so früh. War gerade 4 Stunden länger als geplant bei nem Kunden, das darf ich jetzt nachholen. Werde mich sptäer am Abend trotzdem noch aufs Bike schwingen, vielleicht fahren wir uns ja zufällig über den Weg! Viel Spaß und fahrt vorsichtig - in der Masch waren gestern noch einige rutschige Eispfützen... 

Simon


----------



## Wasserträger (29. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ist denn schon was für das WE geplant??? Wetter soll ja bis Sonntag ganz schön bleiben. Für Sonntag ist zumindest Schneefall angesagt. 

Für eine kleine Runde um Hannover wäre ich wohl zu haben. Im Deister sollen die Wege ja noch vereist sein...hat Schappi im Deistertread geschrieben.

Vielleicht bis zum WE Samstag oder Sonntag.

Grüßle
Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Januar 2009)

Sonntag kööönte tatsächlich nochmal klappen, nachdem ich heute auch passen musste.
Werde morgen gegen 15...16:00 auch nochmal ne Runde zu starten versuchen. Jemand Zeit?

T


----------



## Hitzi (31. Januar 2009)

Ich war heute bzw. gestern im Deister 

Bis halbe Höhe kann man fahren aber danach ist definitv Eiszeit. Keine Schneedecke sondern blankes Eis!
Der Seitenstreifen war mein bester Freund 
Das war auf der Seite vom Waldkater 

Am Sonntag könnten wir eine Runde um Hannover starten.

Treffpunkt um *10.30 Uhr* an der Schleuse in Anderten und dann am Kanal bist Stöcken. Danach über Limmer, Linden am dortigen Wasser bis zum Maschsee und über Waldhausen und Eilenriede zurück zur Schleuse 

Ca. 45 - 50 Km

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Hitzi (31. Januar 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Sonntag kööönte tatsächlich nochmal klappen, nachdem ich heute auch passen musste.
> Werde morgen gegen 15...16:00 auch nochmal ne Runde zu starten versuchen. Jemand Zeit?
> 
> T



Bin ich im Niedersachsenstadion gegen die Knappen! Sonntag?


----------



## Wasserträger (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Hitzi,

die Strecke finde ich OK  aber die Startzeit wäre mir etwas zu früh. Können wir das vielleicht auf den Nachmittag verlegen???? Würde gerne mitkommen aber nicht sooooo früh. Melde Dich einfach nochmal....bis denn


----------



## Hitzi (31. Januar 2009)

Da wir einige Familienväter mit geplantem Nachmittagsprogramm dabei haben wird es mit dem Start am Nachmitag schwierig werden......


----------



## tom de la zett (31. Januar 2009)

Hi Hitzi,
Zeit könnte klappen, die Strecke ist ja auch Ostwind-tauglich - allerdings würde ich lieber ein wenig im Wald rollern (Gehrden/Benthe) oder als Kompromiss den Kanal in Richtung Süd und dann Bockmerholz, Kronsberge, Koldingen und Leinemasch zurück?

Ich melde mich aber nochmal, wie die Planungen in der Südstadt-Fraktion so sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (31. Januar 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hi Hitzi,
> Zeit könnte klappen, die Strecke ist ja auch Ostwind-tauglich - allerdings würde ich lieber ein wenig im Wald rollern (Gehrden/Benthe) oder als Kompromiss den Kanal in Richtung Süd und dann Bockmerholz, Kronsberge, Koldingen und Leinemasch zurück?
> 
> Ich melde mich aber nochmal, wie die Planungen in der Südstadt-Fraktion so sind.



Hi Tom,
wie wäre es, wenn wir uns um 10:00 Uhr am Bischofshol treffen?
Wir können dann gemeinsam zur Schleuse rollen.
Alle anderen Hannoveraner sind natürlich auch eingeladen.

Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (31. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber wir haben heute Abend einen Schlafgast deswegen würde mir ein Starttermin am Nachmittag besser passen. Naja das Jahr hat ja erst gerade angefangen und es klappt sicherlich später mal. Werde dann morgen Nachmittag mal die Strecke zur Arbeit antesten. Euch viel Spaß.....

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (31. Januar 2009)

Nach Rücksprache mit Stefan sind wir um 10.00 Uhr Bischofshol und fahren danach zur Schleuse 

Danach geht rund um Hannover......

Einsteigen!


----------



## Hitzi (1. Februar 2009)

Die Runde haben wir erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht.

Ich hatte 60 Km am Ende auf der Uhr.

Schneesturm und kalte Füße inbegriffen.

Vielen Dank an die fünf Teilnehmer 

Nächsten Sonntag wieder????


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Februar 2009)

ja, schade, dass ichs nicht geschafft hab - hab dann allein 50 über B+G Berge gedreht. Bin die nächsten 14Tage erstmal wieder raus, danach gern wieder!


----------



## Hitzi (4. Februar 2009)

Für Sonntag stehen wir wieder am Start 

Je nach Wetterlage flach oder bergig


----------



## stefan64 (4. Februar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Für Sonntag stehen wir wieder am Start
> 
> Je nach Wetterlage flach oder bergig



Definitiv bergig.
Um es zu verifizieren.

*Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 10:30 Uhr Mooshütte.*

Geplant sind Teufelsbrücke, Rodenberger Höhe, Feggendorftrail, Schmierseifentrail, Raketentrail und Funkturmtrail.
Hängt natürlich stark von den Glätteverhältnissen auf den Forstautobahnen ab.


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2009)

Sieht als nach bergig aus??? !!!!


----------



## Hitzi (7. Februar 2009)

Ich bin definitv raus 

Viel Spaß auf der Eisbahn..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (8. Februar 2009)

Soooo
nach 55 Km über Maschsee, Ricklingen, Mühlenberg, Benther, Linden, Limmer, Vahrenwald und Kanal über Kronsberg nach Hause 

Im Benther war es wenigstens Eisfrei.....


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2009)

Weichei!!!


----------



## stefan64 (8. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Weichei!!!



Meinen allerbesten Dank an Schappi.
So brauch ich es nicht auszusprechen.

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht heute.
Funkturmtrail und Schmierseife sind aber aus Zeitgründen ausgefallen.
Planung war wohl doch zu ehrgeizig.
Ausserdem hat ja der Schmierseifentrail bei diesen Bedingungen seinen Namen gekriegt.
Sonst alles fahrbar auf den Forstautobahnen im Ostdeister.
Eis ist größtenteils weg.
Trails sind ein bischen matschig.
Sind wir ja gewohnt und macht ja auch Spaß.
Komischerweise sind unsere Klamotten und die Bikes auch nicht richtig dreckig geworden.
Da bin ich schon ganz anders aus dem Wald wiedergekommen.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (8. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Weichei!!!



Das sagt der, der zu Hause geblieben ist 

Die Gundlagenkilometer nimmt uns keiner mehr.......


----------



## Hitzi (8. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Meinen allerbesten Dank an Schappi.
> So brauch ich es nicht auszusprechen.
> 
> Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht heute.
> ...



Man darf bei dieser gesamten Ausdrucksmeierei nicht vergessen, dass es immerhin bis Mooshütte ca. 100 Km für An- und Abreise wären.... um dann festzustellen das man auf Eis keinen Spaß hat?
Dann verbrenne ich mein Geld eher für ander unnütze Sachen..... 

Habe mir gerade ne neue Bremsscheibe gegönnt damit ich nicht mehr das Quitscheentchen bin und das dürfte Stefan für die nächsten Touren auch freuen, oder?


----------



## frankie07 (10. Februar 2009)

Nach einem stressigen Wintersemester wuerde ich nun gerne endlich mal wieder mehr radeln. Also wenn jemand Lust hat eine Tour zu starten, bin ich dank Semesterferien fast immer dafuer zu haben.
Ich werd hier mal oefter reinschaun und sonst kann man mich auch gerne per ICQ anschreiben: 209006230

Kleinigkeiten zu meiner Person. 27 Jahre jung, klein, fast immer gut drauf und hoechstmotiviert endlich mal Hannover und Umgebung zu erkunden. Bis auf Deister, Suentel und Osterberg hab ich noch nichts hier in naeherer Umgebung bestiegen.
Kondition sollte ausreichen sein (da ich meinen Nebenjob , jaja es gibt Studenten, die auch was tun, per Rad aufsuche - Ricklingen-> Ende Varenwalder). Vor Matsch hab ich auch keine Angst .

Waer schoen, wenn ich ueber die Ferien meinem Drahtesel etwas Gutes tun koennte und natuerlich auch meinem  Koerper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (10. Februar 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Nach einem stressigen Wintersemester wuerde ich nun gerne endlich mal wieder mehr radeln. Also wenn jemand Lust hat eine Tour zu starten, bin ich dank Semesterferien fast immer dafuer zu haben.
> Ich werd hier mal oefter reinschaun und sonst kann man mich auch gerne per ICQ anschreiben: 209006230
> 
> Kleinigkeiten zu meiner Person. 27 Jahre jung, klein, fast immer gut drauf und hoechstmotiviert endlich mal Hannover und Umgebung zu erkunden. Bis auf Deister, Suentel und Osterberg hab ich noch nichts hier in naeherer Umgebung bestiegen.
> ...



Diese Woche/WE geht bei mir nicht.
Bin am Samstag im Bergwerk Sangershausen biken.

Hast du ne halbwegs anständige Lampe für nen Nightride?
Ich würde dann mal grob Donnerstag 19.02.2009 vorschlagen.
Treffpunkt Stadionbrücke (das ist die, die beim Eingang Süd des Stadions über die Ihme führt).
Als Tour schlage ich Benther und Gehrdener Berg vor.
Dann kannst du die letzten verbleibenden Hügelchen in der Umgebung auch mal kennenlernen.
Ich kann allerdings mit viel Goodwill erst um 16:30 Uhr.

Es können sich natürlich auch alle anderen "MTB´ler in Hannover und näherer Umgebung" aus dem Winterschlaf zurückmelden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Diese Woche/WE geht bei mir nicht.
> Bin am Samstag im Bergwerk Sangershausen biken.
> 
> Hast du ne halbwegs anständige Lampe für nen Nightride?
> ...



Meld! Nightride!  Habe gleich den Donnerstag nachmittag (19.02.) im Kalender geblockt, so dass das endlich mal wieder klappen sollte!

Viel Spaß unter Tage, Stefan (und wer sonst noch so schräg drauf ist)  !

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (10. Februar 2009)

Sehen kann man mit dem Licht (Trelock LS 730). Ob das aber tauglich fuer schnelle Abfahrten ist fraglich.

Am 19 muesste ich noch Abends zur Nachtwache (22 Uhr Varenwalder...). Wenns nicht zu lang wird, ist das sicher gut machbar. Vorher die Tage waer mir natuerlich lieber oder danach. Aber ich wurds schon ueberleben^^.


----------



## tom de la zett (11. Februar 2009)

19.2. bin ich wieder in der Gegend, könnte also klappen.
Aber ist es um 16.30 schon dunkel in der Heimat? Aber um so besser, meine Augen können gern mal wieder etwas mehr Tageslicht vertragen...


----------



## stefan64 (11. Februar 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> 19.2. bin ich wieder in der Gegend, könnte also klappen.
> Aber ist es um 16.30 schon dunkel in der Heimat? Aber um so besser, meine Augen können gern mal wieder etwas mehr Tageslicht vertragen...



Dunkel wird es hier ca. um 17:30 Uhr.
Um 18:00 Uhr braucht man definitiv Licht am Bike.
Wann dämmert es denn so in Finnland. 
Gibt es da um diese Jahreszeit überhaupt Tageslicht.

Ich denke, daß wir am Donnerstag so ca. 19:30 Uhr zurück sind.

Stefan


----------



## frankie07 (12. Februar 2009)

19:30 hoert sich gut an.
da kann man dann noch in ruhe duschen und sich langsam auf den weg zur arbeit machen.

gibts heute noch spontane fahrer, die schnell antworten und ne kleine abendrunde drehen wollen?


----------



## stefan64 (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hoffe ihr habt den Termin am Donnerstag noch auf dem Zettel.
Vergesst nicht eure Lampen heute oder morgen ans Ladegerät zu stecken.

Falls jemand nicht kann, bitte frühzeitig absagen.
Nicht daß ich mich wieder als einziger am Treffpunkt bin.

Interessenten bisher:
Tom
Honk
Frankie
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ... Treffpunkt ...



Treffen: Echt die blöde Brücke? Nicht lieber am Strandbad?


----------



## stefan64 (17. Februar 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Treffen: Echt die blöde Brücke? Nicht lieber am Strandbad?



Echt die blöde Brücke.
Sonst schaffe ich es nicht pünktlich.
Wir fahren zum Ausgleich auf dem Rückweg über Ricklingen zum Maschsee.
Dann bist du als einer der ertsen zuhause.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Dann bist du als einer der ertsen zuhause.



Deal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (17. Februar 2009)

ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Februar 2009)

cool, Honk auch dabei.
Wann denn nu? 16.30 an der blöden Brücke, ja?


----------



## stefan64 (17. Februar 2009)

Ja.


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Februar 2009)

sehr gut. Mal sehen, ob die Beine nach den hunderten Kilometern transversaler Bewegung nun auch noch rotatorische hinbekommen


----------



## frankie07 (18. Februar 2009)

so.
Hab gestern mal die Lage im Benter-Berg gecheckt. Ist nicht wirklich viel Schnee zu finden, aber dank Blaetter und Matsch hat mich der erste Huegel schon ganz schoen beansprucht.
Aber gross hab ich mich auch nicht umgeschaut. Danach gings naemlich weiter Richtung Deister... Da ich mich gar nicht auskenne wie man von Hannover in den Deister reinkommt, bin ich erst in Egestorf reingefahren. Nach den ersten Hoehenmetern war gleich klar, dass die Deistertour eher kurz werden wuerde. Nach 2 km Fahrt im ca 7cm tiefen Schnee waehlte ich die Abfahrt. Mit atemberaubenden 15km/h ''rasste'' ich den Berg  hinunter.
Danach gings noch ab nach Haste einen Kumpel besuchen, damit die Tour nicht ganz umsonst war.

Warum ich diese kleine Geschichte erzaehle? Keine Lust mehr auf Schneefahrten. Da nehm ich mir lieber das Snowboard mit.

Aber morgen sollte das schon gehn von der Strecke.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Februar 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Aber morgen sollte das schon gehn von der Strecke.



Haben wir eigentlich schon geklärt, wo es langgehen soll? Kanal, Bockmerholz & Co.? Benther, Gehrdener (wenn das wirklich noch was wird irgendwann ) und Süllberg heben wir uns für bessere Bedingungen auf, oder?

Simon

Edit: Hab grad gelesen, dass es in den Benther/Gehrdener gehen soll. mmmh... ok....


----------



## frankie07 (18. Februar 2009)

Fahren kann man da. Aber sobald es steil wird, wirds ne Qual. Aber ich quaele mich gern.

Hab aber auch nichts gegen ne schnelle Tour.


----------



## tom de la zett (18. Februar 2009)

ach, wenns gefroren ist, geht das schon !


----------



## lowersaxonie (18. Februar 2009)

mal von Harenberg richtung deister geblickt..... sch... Schnee 

gabs da nicht mal so einen umbausatz für bikes...mit kettenantrieb,gab glaub ich mal
einen bericht in der bikerbravo...grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (18. Februar 2009)

nein, nein, da gibts besseres! 2x 2m lang, gut gewachst und zum Teil auch ganz schön schnell  Gerade heute bei tollstem Wetter im Harz wieder ausprobiert.....


----------



## stefan64 (19. Februar 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> nein, nein, da gibts besseres! 2x 2m lang, gut gewachst und zum Teil auch ganz schön schnell  Gerade heute bei tollstem Wetter im Harz wieder ausprobiert.....



Hey Tobias,
wie sind denn meine Chancen, daß ich heute abend muckelig warme Hände habe?

Stefan


----------



## frankie07 (19. Februar 2009)

Dank meines gestrigen Umtrunks und den daraus resultierenden Sturz auf rechte Knie, bin ich leider nicht fahrbereit.
Dachte bis eben es geht, aber nachdem ich zum Doenermann geradelt bin, musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich nur Balast fuer euch waere....
Wuensche euch trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## tom de la zett (19. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hey Tobias,
> wie sind denn meine Chancen, daß ich heute abend muckelig warme Hände habe?
> 
> Stefan



gut


----------



## marcx (19. Februar 2009)

baah, grad die 10km vonner arbeit nachhause gefahren, und ich hab jetzt das gefühl als hätte man mir botox gespritzt.. aber gonso winterhose und trikot haben sich bei schnee bewährt


----------



## tom de la zett (19. Februar 2009)

danke Jungs, war ne schöner "Snide" (Snow-Night-Ride)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Februar 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> danke Jungs, war ne schöner "Snide" (Snow-Night-Ride)



Jupp! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sage, aber eigentlich könnte es immer so sein - wenigstens im Winter. Schön hell im Wald - da kann man locker ohne Lampe fahren  (oder wars nicht der Schnee sondern eure Lampen?)... Neue Strahler sind gerade eben bestellt, so dass der nächste Snide kommen kann. 

Leider wirds nächste Woche Donnerstag bei mir schwierig mit Treffen an der BRB - hab um 17.00 Uhr noch nen Termin, der bestimmt ne Stunde dauert. Wie siehts denn bei Euch am Mittwoch aus?


Simon


----------



## stefan64 (20. Februar 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Leider wirds nächste Woche Donnerstag bei mir schwierig mit Treffen an der BRB - hab um 17.00 Uhr noch nen Termin, der bestimmt ne Stunde dauert. Wie siehts denn bei Euch am Mittwoch aus?
> 
> Simon



Mittwoch?
Das muß ich erst mal bei meiner Frau anmelden
Gebe dann das Ergebnis nochmal durch.

Für alle Nichteingeweihten:
BRB = Blöde-Rote-Brücke

Das ist nicht die Stadionbrücke, sondern die Fußgängerbrücke bei der Gilde-Parkbühne.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (21. Februar 2009)

Moin.......

wer möchte..... 10.30 Uhr Waldkater

Schlammschlacht!


----------



## Hitzi (22. Februar 2009)

Schlammschlacht und Winterbiken erledigt 

Regen, Nebel, Schlamm, Eis, Schnee........ es war heute bei runden 3-5 Grad alles dabei 





Nähe Wöltjebuche


----------



## stefan64 (23. Februar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht und Winterbiken erledigt
> 
> Regen, Nebel, Schlamm, Eis, Schnee........ es war heute bei runden 3-5 Grad alles dabei
> 
> Nähe Wöltjebuche



Schick

Dann werd ich dich und Chris wohl bis auf weiteres nicht mehr als Schönwetterbiker bezeichnen dürfen.

Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (23. Februar 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei Euch am Mittwoch aus?
> Simon



Meine Frau hat mir für Mittwoch Starterlaubnis gegeben.
Wetter sieht auch minimal besser aus als Donnerstag.
Schlage Treffpunkt Mittwoch um 17:15 Uhr an der BRB vor.
Die Tour können wir dann vor Ort noch ausarbeiten.
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mir für Mittwoch Starterlaubnis gegeben.
> Wetter sieht auch minimal besser aus als Donnerstag.
> Schlage Treffpunkt Mittwoch um 17:15 Uhr an der BRB vor.
> Die Tour können wir dann vor Ort noch ausarbeiten.
> Stefan



Sehr gut - bei mir passt auch alles, bis auf die fehlende Lampe! Noch mal muss ich nicht zwischen Euch rumeiern, vor allem nicht, wenns ohne Schnee noch dunkler ist... Hoffe mal, dass der DHL Mann das Licht noch rechtzeitig bringt. Melde mich dann noch mal.

Simon


----------



## stefan64 (23. Februar 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Sehr gut - bei mir passt auch alles, bis auf die fehlende Lampe! Noch mal muss ich nicht zwischen Euch rumeiern, vor allem nicht, wenns ohne Schnee noch dunkler ist... Hoffe mal, dass der DHL Mann das Licht noch rechtzeitig bringt. Melde mich dann noch mal.
> 
> Simon



Hi Simon,
an der Lampe soll es nicht liegen.
Ich könnte z.B. meine Helmlampe mitbringen und du kriegst dann meinen Mirage Akku.
Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (23. Februar 2009)

MiWo passt mir auch - aber nur, wenns nicht regnet....

Könnte auch schon wieder ab 16:30, aber ok. Hänge auch wieder 2 Lampions an den Lenker, so dass ich dir, Honk, notfalls auch eine abtreten kann.

Wo wolln wir denn lang?


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
heute Morgen hat mich Herr Meier- Everloh von der Waldbesitzergemeinschaft Benther Berg angerufen.
Am 13.3.09 von 9:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr findet im Benthet Berg eine Aktion Sauberer Wald (eine Müllsammelaktion) der umliegenden Kindergärten und Grundschulen des Benther Berges statt. Die Aktion wird von den Schulen und Kindergärten durchgeführt und der Waldbesitzergemeinschaft organisatorisch betreut. Dazu kommen Leute von der Region, die Lokalpresse und Politiker.
Treffen ca 9:00 Uhr in Benthe auf dem Parkplatz ehm. Benther Berg Terassen.
Ende so gegen 11:00 Uhr.
Herr Meier -Everloh lädt hierzu alle Mountainbiker (ohne Bike) ein bei dieser Gelegenheit Flagge zu zeigen und mit Presse, Region und Politik Konakte zu pflegen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Februar 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> MiWo passt mir auch - aber nur, wenns nicht regnet....
> 
> Könnte auch schon wieder ab 16:30, aber ok. Hänge auch wieder 2 Lampions an den Lenker, so dass ich dir, Honk, notfalls auch eine abtreten kann.
> 
> Wo wolln wir denn lang?



Ihr seid aber wirklich zu gut zu mir, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Sieht auch eher nicht so aus, als ob die Lieferung noch rechtzeitig kommen würde. Dann bis morgen.

Zur Route: Ich würde den Hinweg wieder über den BB vorschlagen, um dann vielleicht ein-zwei Trails länger im GB zu bleiben und dafür dann "direkt" zurück (über Ronnenberg/Kückemühle?)...

Oder doch mal wieder Süllberg?


----------



## tom de la zett (24. Februar 2009)

n'abend,
habe heute nen Termin verschieben müssen auf morgen nachmittag.
Ich vermute, ich schaffe es nicht pünktlich bis 17.15. Also wartet nicht auf mich !  
Wenn es doch noch klappt, meld ich mich kurzfristig bei euch (Stefan) aufm Handy, damit ihr mich mitnehmt.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## stefan64 (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Simon,
sind wohl nur noch wir beide übriggeblieben.
Bist du noch immer dabei?
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> sind wohl nur noch wir beide übriggeblieben.
> Bist du noch immer dabei?
> Stefan



Logo, wenn ich wirklich ne Lampe von Dir bekomme, muss ich auch nicht nach einer Stunde wieder nach Hause


----------



## stefan64 (25. Februar 2009)

Lampen bringe ich alles mit was ich habe.
Alle Akkus sind aufgeladen.
Das sollte reichen.

Bis nachher um 17:15 Uhr an der BRB.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Februar 2009)

War wieder nett gestern, aber an ganz anderen Stellen schlammig als noch die Woche zuvor. 
Danke auch noch mal fürs Licht, Stefan. Nächste Woche bin ich bestimmt wieder mit eigenen Leuchtmitteln ausgestattet. Erfahre heute abend, ob Mi. oder Do. passt - melde mich dann noch mal.

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (26. Februar 2009)

War echt ne schoene Runde mit angenehmen Tempo
Auch wenn meine Bergaufqualitaeten noch verbesserungswuerdig sind. Naechstes mal auch mit mehr Trinken und Essen^^. War dann daheim doch sehr angeschlagen. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Wann fahrt ihr oefter? Mi oder Do? Danach leg ich dann mal meinen Stundenplan aus.


----------



## Loni (26. Februar 2009)

Wo seid Ihr denn gefahren? 
Im März komm ich auch mal wieder mit


----------



## stefan64 (26. Februar 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> Wo seid Ihr denn gefahren?
> Im März komm ich auch mal wieder mit



Mittlere Feierabendrunde:
Start BRB -> Benther -> Gehrdener -> Ihme Roloven -> Strandbad -> BRB

Bei mir waren es 42 km und ca. 350 hm

Wenn du mal wieder dabei bist, können wir den Eilenriedekreisel ja mal wieder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (26. Februar 2009)

jau! Gute Idee!!


----------



## schappi (26. Februar 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> Wo seid Ihr denn gefahren?
> Im März komm ich auch mal wieder mit



Weißt du eigentlich noch von welcher Seite Frau aufs Rad steigt?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Februar 2009)

So, Termine für die nächste Woche sind geklärt. D.h., bei mir wäre mal wieder der Donnerstag optimal - 17.15 Uhr Start fand ich genau richtig. Lampe ist auch da... 

Ist wer mit von der Partie?


----------



## tom de la zett (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Honk,
Mittwoch wäre gar nicht gegangen, Donnerstag könnte glücken. 

Fährt jemand am Wochenende?

Tom


----------



## stefan64 (27. Februar 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hi Honk,
> Mittwoch wäre gar nicht gegangen, Donnerstag könnte glücken.
> 
> Fährt jemand am Wochenende?
> ...



Ich bin am Sonntag früh mit Hitzi im Ostdeister.
Treffen um 10:30 Uhr an der Mooshütte.
Ich reise mit dem Auto an und hätte noch Platz für einen Biker + Material.
Abfahrt um 10:00 Uhr bei mir zuhause.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (27. Februar 2009)

Jaaaaa, ich bin auch dabei...... Muss mich noch mit Chris und Kai kurzschließen.....
@ Staefan: Könntest du dann Kai mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (27. Februar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, ich bin auch dabei...... Muss mich noch mit Chris und Kai kurzschließen.....
> @ Staefan: Könntest du dann Kai mitnehmen?



Klar.
Sag ihm 10:00 Uhr gehts bei mir zuhause los.


----------



## Hebus (28. Februar 2009)

Servus,

ich wohne z.Z. noch in Wuerzburg und treibe dort mein unwesen. Demnaechst koennte es allerdings sein, dass es mich aus beruflichen Gruenden nach Hannover verschlaegt. Wie eignet sich denn so die Gegend zum Mountainbiken? So auf den Satelitenkarten sieht das alles etwas flach und baumlos aus  Ich hoffe, ihr koennt mir da was anderes erzaehlen 

Gruss

 Bjoern


----------



## tom de la zett (28. Februar 2009)

Hebus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wohne z.Z. noch in Wuerzburg und treibe dort mein unwesen. Demnaechst koennte es allerdings sein, dass es mich aus beruflichen Gruenden nach Hannover verschlaegt. Wie eignet sich denn so die Gegend zum Mountainbiken? So auf den Satelitenkarten sieht das alles etwas flach und baumlos aus  Ich hoffe, ihr koennt mir da was anderes erzaehlen
> 
> ...


@Bjoern: Ja, können wir. Nicht hoch, aber dafür viel und schön auf und ab...

@Stefan und Co: morgen Auswärtstour wird nix, Kaffeetermin. Werde wohl morgens ne Runde RRadeln


----------



## stefan64 (28. Februar 2009)

Hebus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wohne z.Z. noch in Wuerzburg und treibe dort mein unwesen. Demnaechst koennte es allerdings sein, dass es mich aus beruflichen Gruenden nach Hannover verschlaegt. Wie eignet sich denn so die Gegend zum Mountainbiken? So auf den Satelitenkarten sieht das alles etwas flach und baumlos aus  Ich hoffe, ihr koennt mir da was anderes erzaehlen
> 
> ...



Flach und baumlos
Schwenk deine Satellitenkarte mal ein Stück Richtung Westen.
Die meisten Auswärtigen, die mit uns im Deister waren, bestätigen uns ein hervorragendes Bikerevier.
Northshore Bauten wirst du allerdings nicht finden, da diese immer wieder für Ärger sorgen.
Man kann am Stück maximal 300hm machen und Trails sind reichlich und in fast allen Schwierigkeitsgraden vorhanden.
Da wirst du garnicht nach Würzburg zurückwollen.

Also bring dein Bike ruhig mit.
Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (28. Februar 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> So, Termine für die nächste Woche sind geklärt. D.h., bei mir wäre mal wieder der Donnerstag optimal - 17.15 Uhr Start fand ich genau richtig. Lampe ist auch da...
> 
> Ist wer mit von der Partie?



Bin dabei.
Start wieder BRB


----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2009)

Hebus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wohne z.Z. noch in Wuerzburg und treibe dort mein unwesen. Demnaechst koennte es allerdings sein, dass es mich aus beruflichen Gruenden nach Hannover verschlaegt. Wie eignet sich denn so die Gegend zum Mountainbiken? So auf den Satelitenkarten sieht das alles etwas flach und baumlos aus  Ich hoffe, ihr koennt mir da was anderes erzaehlen
> 
> ...



schau mal unter: Biken im Deister.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381274

Reicht das als Bikerevier?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8hUg6Cp7Bs&feature=related"]YouTube - Deister 2008, dirt,dh,mtb[/ame] [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA"]YouTube - Deister "Up To The Limit" by Alex & Chris[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8_PUWpUiWo&feature=related"]YouTube - rockin deister[/ame]


----------



## Hebus (28. Februar 2009)

Oki, solangs Wald und schoene Trails gibt, wo auch mal ne schoene Abfahrt dabei ist, bin ich eigentlich schon zufrieden  Ich brauch halt einfach ein bissel Auslauf. Das mit dem springen lass ich lieber mal. Hab mir einmal was gebrochen, das reicht mir eigentlich...

Danke schonmal fuer die Infos. Ich werd bestimmt nochmal weiter nachfragen, falls ich wirklich nach Hannover komme. Ist mal wieder ein kompletter Neuanfang nach 7-8 Jahren Wuerzburg.

Gruss


----------



## stefan64 (2. März 2009)

Gestern im Westdeister: 
Der Frühling ist im Anmarsch -> man kann schon wieder kurz fahren.


----------



## frankie07 (2. März 2009)

werd zu 80% auch am do dabei sein.
meine bremse ist auch wieder irgendwie ok, nachdem ich das rad geputz hab (lag aber wohl eher daran, dass das rad auf dem kopf stand.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. März 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> werd zu 80% auch am do dabei sein.
> meine bremse ist auch wieder irgendwie ok, nachdem ich das rad geputz hab (lag aber wohl eher daran, dass das rad auf dem kopf stand.



Hi,

bei mir sind es grad weniger als 80% - habe starke Nasenseuche und Rücken. Muss das Alter sein. Hoffe, ich bin wenigstens zum Wochenende wieder fit. Will endlich mal wieder in den Deister...

Falls es Donnerstag doch noch klappen sollte, melde ich mich noch mal...

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (2. März 2009)

Ich höre 80%.
Bietet jemand mehr?


----------



## frankie07 (2. März 2009)

eigentlich ist es ja mehr. aber ich halte immer den ball flach^^


----------



## tom de la zett (2. März 2009)

Biete 75% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für Donnerstag und 100% Trockenheit (vielleicht sogar Sonnenuntergänge) für Mittwoch und auch Dienstag.

Wie wäre es dann mit Mittwoch, falls Honk auf unter 50% runtergeht. (Alles Gute, alter Mann! )

Werde morgen auch schon ne Runde rollen, ab 16:15 - voraussichtlich aber Rennrad. Jaja, die Krise machts möglich


----------



## stefan64 (2. März 2009)

Für Dienstag und Mittwoch passe ich.
Für Donnerstag biete ich 90%+x.


----------



## tweetygogo (2. März 2009)

============http://www.oliver-hausen.de/======================


----------



## marcx (2. März 2009)

muss arbeiten


----------



## Loni (3. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich noch von welcher Seite Frau aufs Rad steigt?



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


...arbeite grad an der Tour d'Eilenriede II

Lasse Euch wissen, wenn der Kreis geschlossen ist.


----------



## frankie07 (3. März 2009)

gibts heute jemanden, der bei dem traumhaften wetter fahren moechte? ich werd um 16 uhr so etwa los


----------



## tom de la zett (3. März 2009)

ja, ich !

Leider zu spät gelesen.... Hatte aber auch nach 2km nen Platten und bin erstmal zurück. 

Morgen 16.00 wäre nochmal ne Chance auf Sonne. Danach solls Bescheiden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (3. März 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ja, ich !
> 
> Leider zu spät gelesen.... Hatte aber auch nach 2km nen Platten und bin erstmal zurück.
> 
> Morgen 16.00 wäre nochmal ne Chance auf Sonne. Danach solls Bescheiden werden.



Ich würd ja gern, bin aber morgen dienstlich verhindert.
Ich biete immer noch Donnerstag.
Trotz 100% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

Jemand dabei?

Bei gutem Wetter kann doch jeder


----------



## frankie07 (3. März 2009)

wenns morgen noch mal so gut werden sollte koennte man wirklich darueber nachdenken.

war echt mal wieder schoen in der sonne zu fahren.
mal schaun, was die fh morgen sagt.

falls jemand lust drauf hat kann er mir mal ne pm schicken und ich sende meine handynummer zurueck


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> ============http://www.oliver-hausen.de/======================



Gleiche Hose: http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...l0cyI7czozOiIxMjAiO30/pos/22/display/15906737

oder?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern, bin aber morgen dienstlich verhindert.
> Ich biete immer noch Donnerstag.
> Trotz 100% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
> 
> ...



Würde gerne, kann nicht. Erkältung ist auf dem Rückmarsch, aber kann mich wegen akuten Rückenleidens trotz Schmerzmittel kaum bewegen. 

Vielleicht wirds nächste Woche was.


----------



## frankie07 (4. März 2009)

heute faellt flach.
die arbeit ruft...
und ich bin jung und brauche das geld!

naja dann wirds wohl morgen ne regentour, dann brauch ich meine sachen wenigstens nicht waschen^^


----------



## tom de la zett (4. März 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> naja dann wirds wohl morgen ne regentour, dann brauch ich meine sachen wenigstens nicht waschen^^



also heute waren die Hemminger Wälder, Gehrdener und Benther und der Kanal schön trocken.  Endlich mal wieder ohne Jacke und Überschuhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (5. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin heute auf jeden Fall um 17:15 Uhr an der BRB.
Falls jemand Lust hat, können wir die Tour ja noch besprechen.
Ansonsten fahre ich Canale Grande gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (5. März 2009)

Du und Canale Grande?

Was ist denn da los?

Neues Trainingsbuch?


----------



## stefan64 (5. März 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Du und Canale Grande?
> 
> Was ist denn da los?
> 
> Neues Trainingsbuch?



Wenn ich so alleine unterwegs bin, hab ich im Wald doch Angst vor dem bösen Wolf


----------



## frankie07 (5. März 2009)

ich kom m mit
aber bremse spinnt eh schon wieder irgendwie rum... deshalb gar nicht so schlecht mit ohne berg^^


----------



## frankie07 (5. März 2009)

wenns geht, waer ich gerne erst um halb abflugbereit, da ich vorlesung bis dato habe.

ist ja nur ne katzensprung.

ich schick dir mal meine nummer. wenn damit einverstanden bist, dann klingel 1 mal durch (werd aber nicht ran gehen). sonst komm ich 17.15 uhr


----------



## stefan64 (5. März 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> wenns geht, waer ich gerne erst um halb abflugbereit, da ich vorlesung bis dato habe.
> 
> ist ja nur ne katzensprung.
> 
> ich schick dir mal meine nummer. wenn damit einverstanden bist, dann klingel 1 mal durch (werd aber nicht ran gehen). sonst komm ich 17.15 uhr



Kleine Terminänderung: 17:30 Uhr BRB
Definitiv Canale Grande.


----------



## Hitzi (6. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so alleine unterwegs bin, hab ich im Wald doch Angst vor dem bösen Wolf



Das ist doch ne Kneipe um die Ecke


----------



## stefan64 (7. März 2009)

Ich will morgen mal ne Runde um den Annaturm drehen.
Es werden wohl so ca. 65 km und 900 hm werden.
Das Ganze wird wohl so 3,5 bis 4 h dauern.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, ich bin um 10:00 Uhr an der BRB.

Stefan


----------



## frankie07 (7. März 2009)

Schade wuerde gerne mit, aber die Cebit Karte muss ja irgendwie weg.
War aber eben die letzte Tour abgefahren, wenn auch nur bis zum Kanal.
Aber schoene Abendrunde.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (9. März 2009)

Für Mittwoch abend ist eine relativ geringe Regenwahrscheinlichkeit vorhergesagt. Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2009)

Keine Zeit --- AC/DC Konzert in Bremen


----------



## tom de la zett (9. März 2009)

diese und nächste Woche geht Mittwochs bei mir auch nicht.

DoStags ginge.

Grüße


----------



## stefan64 (9. März 2009)

Bei mir geht diese Woche auch nur Donnerstag.
Da wär ich aber dabei.


----------



## stefan64 (12. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht diese Woche auch nur Donnerstag.
> Da wär ich aber dabei.



Donnerstagstermin fällt bei mir heute ins Wasser.

Nächste Woche dann wieder.


----------



## tom de la zett (12. März 2009)

... ins Wasser fällt er heute wohl wortwörtlich . 

Sonntag solls schön werden 

Ach so, jemand Interesse an 1...2...3...9... Veranstaltungen?

www.challenge4mtb.de


----------



## stefan64 (12. März 2009)

Bin am Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei.
Bevorzugterweise Deister.
Schlage Treffpunkt um 9:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Linden/Fischerhof  vor.
Abfahrt 9:41 Uhr mit der S-Bahn nach Wennigsen.
Je nach belieben nen paarmal rauf/runter und über GB und BB zurück?


----------



## Hitzi (15. März 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ... ins Wasser fällt er heute wohl wortwörtlich .
> 
> Sonntag solls schön werden
> 
> ...



Ich werde an allen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen 

Die Ausschreibungen sind z.T. auch schon online........ Ist alles aber sehr umständlich. Eine zentrale Anmeldung wäre sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. März 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich werde an allen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen
> 
> Die Ausschreibungen sind z.T. auch schon online........ Ist alles aber sehr umständlich. Eine zentrale Anmeldung wäre sinnvoller gewesen.



an allen veranstaltungen ?

respekt 

20/06 lass ich auf alle fälle ausfallen (bergsprint iburg) 
das wird wohl der termin für den nächsten deisterkreisel werden


----------



## Hitzi (15. März 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> an allen veranstaltungen ?
> 
> respekt
> 
> ...



Verdammt...... den wollte ich eingentlich auch mitmachen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (17. März 2009)

So hab mal paar Fotos von Kanada hochgeladen@ stefan

Das meinte ich mit den Wurzeln:


----------



## stefan64 (17. März 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> So hab mal paar Fotos von Kanada hochgeladen@ stefan
> 
> Das meinte ich mit den Wurzeln:



Hi Frankie,
es gibt im Harz nen paar Ecken da ist es ähnlich wurzelig.

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit dem Donnerstagstermin aus?

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Frankie,
> es gibt im Harz nen paar Ecken da ist es ähnlich wurzelig.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit dem Donnerstagstermin aus?
> ...



Bei mir gut. 17.30 Uhr BRB?


----------



## tom de la zett (17. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Frankie,
> es gibt im Harz nen paar Ecken da ist es ähnlich wurzelig.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit dem Donnerstagstermin aus?
> ...



Also Harz war das erste, an was ich bei diesem Bild denken musste. Wo soll das denn sein? Kanada?! 

Ich bin diese Woche voraussichtlich und nächste Woche sicher raus, hab besseres vor  Und danach hoffentlich in optimierter Bestform wieder dabei.


----------



## frankie07 (17. März 2009)

Genau. Kanada im relativ flachen Osten. Aber die Trails machten heidenspass (nicht immer^^).

Packe grad meine Sachen und werd mal den Deister anschaun. 
Do muss ich mal schaun.Hab ja wieder Vorlesung bis halb 6. Und das teure Rad wollt ich nicht an der FH abstellen. Also waere ich erst wieder um 17:30 einsatzbereit.


----------



## stefan64 (17. März 2009)

Bin Do um 17:30 an der BRB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. März 2009)

Mein Vorschlag für diese Woche: Mittwoch, 17.30 Uhr, BRB. 

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (23. März 2009)

Mein Rad ist noch nicht heil... musste ganze we arbeiten und selbst ist der Mann in dieser beziehung leider (noch) nicht.
Mal schaun, ob ich das bis dahin hinbekommen.


----------



## stefan64 (23. März 2009)

Sorry,
aber ich bin für Mittwoch raus, muß auf die Lütte aufpassen.
Wetter sieht ja auch nicht so verlockend aus.

Am WE geht auch nix.

Mein nächster Biketermin ist Montag, 30.3. um 13:00 Uhr am Bierweg in der Wennigser Mark.
Da werde ich dem Hitzi mal die Trails vom Liteviller-Samstag zeigen.
Er sagt, er besteht den Männertest. Sieht ja auf den Bildern nicht ganz so schlimm aus.
Wer Bock hat, kann gerne mitfahren.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (24. März 2009)

Stefan hat den Männertest ja nicht bestanden, oder? 

Ist jemand am Donnerstag bereit? Wann und wo?


----------



## stefan64 (24. März 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Stefan hat den Männertest ja nicht bestanden, oder?



Definitiv nicht.
Bis Montag nachmittag darfst du mich Mädchen nennen.
Ab Montag abend gibts dann zwei Mädchen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht.
> Bis Montag nachmittag darfst du mich Mädchen nennen.
> Ab Montag abend gibts dann zwei Mädchen



Alles fahrbar.  Die Spreu trennt sich ja auch noch mal am Steinbruch vom Weizen, oder fährste wenigstens das diesmal, "Steffi"? 

Ich bin für Donnerstag und Montag raus, aber nach wie vor relativ entschlossen, morgen (Mittwoch) zu fahren - es sei denn, es hagelt so wie vor ca. 10 Minuten (igitt!). Wenn jemand mit möchte (Frankie?) bitte bis morgen mittag hier schreiben, fahre ansonsten nicht über die BRB.


Simon


----------



## Wasserträger (24. März 2009)

Kann mich mal bitte jemad aufklären was man wo fahren muß um kein Mädchen zu sein ))). Evtl. mal ein kurze Beschreibung wie ich da hin komme denn ich möchte mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Sonst habe ich doch die Hosen voll wenn ich da oben stehe

Grüßle Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (24. März 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Kann mich mal bitte jemad aufklären was man wo fahren muß um kein Mädchen zu sein ))). Evtl. mal ein kurze Beschreibung wie ich da hin komme denn ich möchte mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Sonst habe ich doch die Hosen voll wenn ich da oben stehe
> 
> Grüßle Stefan



Der Trail heißt "Nienstedter Paß Trail".
Er fängt in der Nähe des Parkplatzes an und geht parallel zur Straße runter nach Egestorf.
Ganz unten ist dann ein Wall.
Wenn du den rechts runter fährst, hast du den Männertest bestanden.





Ein ähnliches Ding gibts dann noch beim Steinbruch.
Das ist im Westdeister in der Nähe von der Teufelsbrücke.

Genauer darf ich die Trails hier nicht posten.
Sonst gibts Ärger von der Trailpolizei.
Fahr einfach mal wieder mit und ich zeige dir dann alles.


----------



## Wasserträger (24. März 2009)

Ja Stefan...wir müssen mal wieder eine Tour machen. Vor Ostern wird das bei allerdings nichts mehr. Evtl Karfreitag ...mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. März 2009)

zum verdeutlichen des männertestes noch ein paar fotos von taxi:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (24. März 2009)

da stehen wenigstens nicht so viele baeume rum, die man (oder eher gesagt ich) umfahren kann


----------



## tom de la zett (29. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mein nächster Biketermin ist Montag, 30.3. um 13:00 Uhr am Bierweg in der Wennigser Mark.
> Da werde ich dem Hitzi mal die Trails vom Liteviller-Samstag zeigen.
> Er sagt, er besteht den Männertest. Sieht ja auf den Bildern nicht ganz so schlimm aus.
> Wer Bock hat, kann gerne mitfahren.
> ...



Hi Stefan,
habe morgen tatsächlich noch frei - ihr wohl auch! Allerdings morgens noch Termine mit offenen Ende. Wann gehts denn wo genau los? Oder Treff erst da?
Tom


----------



## stefan64 (29. März 2009)

Hi Tom,
wir fahren beide mit dem Auto und ich treffen uns direkt im Deister.
Wenn du morgen um 12:30 Uhr bei mir bist, kannst du bei mir mitfahren.
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. März 2009)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute. Bei dem Wetter müssten die Männertests eigentlich alle bestehen!  Bitte berichten!

Da ich als ehrlich arbeitender Mensch leider nicht mitten in der Woche mittags biken gehen kann, schlage ich für die allseits beliebte Feierabendrunde diese Woche Donnerstag, 17.45 Uhr, BRB vor.

Grüße
Simon


----------



## sniper69 (30. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich erst August 2008 nach Hannover gezogen bin und durch neuen Job nicht wirklich zum biken gekommen bin, wollte ich mir vielleicht für dieses Jahr ein Garmin GPS gönnen, um die Gegend auch allein geschedi erkunden zu können. Könnt ihr mir Seiten mit Strecken aus Hannover und Umgebung empfehlen, bzw. habt ihr vielleicht sogar welche.

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. März 2009)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich erst August 2008 nach Hannover gezogen bin und durch neuen Job nicht wirklich zum biken gekommen bin, wollte ich mir vielleicht für dieses Jahr ein Garmin GPS gönnen, um die Gegend auch allein geschedi erkunden zu können. Könnt ihr mir Seiten mit Strecken aus Hannover und Umgebung empfehlen, bzw. habt ihr vielleicht sogar welche.
> 
> ...



GPS - da ist sicher Tom der Experte, einige "Klassiker" (Hannovers Hausberge, Canale Grande...) gibt es hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.vorsicht-mal.de.html

Ansonsten einfach mal mitfahren - hier oder im benachbarten Deister-Thread. Das ist sicher das beste, gerade um die fast täglich neu hinzukommenden Deister-Trails kennen zu lernen


----------



## sniper69 (30. März 2009)

Na das ist doch schon mal was. An die Leute mit Garmins, was habt ihr denn für Deutschlandkarten gekauft? (I know, gehört nicht so hier her)


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## stefan64 (30. März 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute. Bei dem Wetter müssten die Männertests eigentlich alle bestehen!  Bitte berichten!
> 
> Da ich als ehrlich arbeitender Mensch leider nicht mitten in der Woche mittags biken gehen kann, schlage ich für die allseits beliebte Feierabendrunde diese Woche Donnerstag, 17.45 Uhr, BRB vor.
> 
> ...



So, um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen.
Ich bin am Donnerstag dabei.
Schlage vor, wir fahren über BB und GB bis zum Süllberg und dann über Pattensen zurück.
Licht wird zum Schluß wohl noch eforderlich sein.

Die Mädchentruppe hat heute übrigens *keinen* Zuwachs bekommen.
Daumen hoch für Hitzi
Und werde bis zu meiner nächsten Geschlechtsumwandlung wohl noch ein wenig üben müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> So, um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen.
> Ich bin am Donnerstag dabei.
> Schlage vor, wir fahren über BB und GB bis zum Süllberg und dann über Pattensen zurück.
> Licht wird zum Schluß wohl noch eforderlich sein.
> ...



Routenvorschlag abgenommen - können ja an den Steilstücken im GB eine kurze Übungspause für unser Mädchen einlegen...! 

Bis Donnerstag!

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (31. März 2009)

Gehoere ich auch noch zu den Maedels?
Dann muessen wir da mal schnell hin zur Geschlechtsumwandlung.
Wenn meine LRS wieder fit ist bin ich am Do auch dabei.


----------



## stefan64 (31. März 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Gehoere ich auch noch zu den Maedels?
> Dann muessen wir da mal schnell hin zur Geschlechtsumwandlung.
> Wenn meine LRS wieder fit ist bin ich am Do auch dabei.



Da du die Probe noch nicht verweigert hast, bist du z.Zt. geschlechtsmäßig noch unbestimmt.

Hast du bei zwei Fahrrädern keins einsatzbereit?
Kann man nicht einfach die Laufräder tauschen

Bis Donnerstag,
Stefan

@ Simon, gegen die Männerprobe erscheint mir die Achterbahn am GB wie ein Kindergeburtstag


----------



## H/WF-Honk (31. März 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Da du die Probe noch nicht verweigert hast, bist du z.Zt. geschlechtsmäßig noch unbestimmt.
> 
> Hast du bei zwei Fahrrädern keins einsatzbereit?
> Kann man nicht einfach die Laufräder tauschen
> ...



Mir schwebt eine weitere Chance zur Geschlechterbestimmung am Samstag so gg. 12 Uhr vor. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von Euch Lust auf ne Deisterrunde?

@Stefan: Die GB-Achterbahn ist ja auch nur als Übungsparcours geeignet.  Aber ich wette, dass Du die Männerprobe schon längst gefahren wärst, wenn sie so versteckt und quasi mitten in der Idealline wäre wie die steilen Stellen im GB.

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (31. März 2009)

Den zweiten LRS steht lider bei meinem Vater, ausserdem ist die Scheibe total verbogen....

Mal schaun mit Sa. Bin am abends zuvor eh im Deister feiern (wenn das Mandolinenheim im Deister ist?). NUr fraglich, ob ich dann morgens schon fahrtuechtig bin.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (31. März 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Den zweiten LRS steht lider bei meinem Vater, ausserdem ist die Scheibe total verbogen....
> 
> Mal schaun mit Sa. Bin am abends zuvor eh im Deister feiern (wenn das Mandolinenheim im Deister ist?). NUr fraglich, ob ich dann morgens schon fahrtuechtig bin.



12.00 Uhr = morgens...  Student müsste man sein. Mir passt was zwischen 12.00 und 13.00 Uhr am besten, können wir ja noch sehen - vielleicht am Do.

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (31. März 2009)

mein LRS ist fertig.
also bin ich zu 90% dabei
wie wird denn die tour ausfallen. was schnelles oder wieder baeume umfahren?


----------



## Hitzi (1. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> So, um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen.
> Ich bin am Donnerstag dabei.
> Schlage vor, wir fahren über BB und GB bis zum Süllberg und dann über Pattensen zurück.
> Licht wird zum Schluß wohl noch eforderlich sein.
> ...



Du brauchst nicht zwingend Übung sondern..... Mut! 

Dafür habe ich mich an der Mooshütte auf die eigenen Knochen gelegt 

Das erste Bio-Tattoo des Jahres  ist somit auch fertig!


----------



## foppa (1. April 2009)

hallo,
ich würde morgen gern eine Tour vom Ausgangspunkt "Maschsee Nordufer" starten.

Der Name der Tour könnte "planlos zum Deister" lauten.

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## stefan64 (1. April 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht zwingend Übung sondern..... Mut!



Wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen.
Aber mit nem Köttel in der Hose sitzt es sich schlecht im Sattel.


----------



## stefan64 (1. April 2009)

foppa schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich würde morgen gern eine Tour vom Ausgangspunkt "Maschsee Nordufer" starten.
> 
> Der Name der Tour könnte "planlos zum Deister" lauten.
> ...



Fahr einfach um 17:45 mit.
Wir fahren ja auch grob Richtung Deister.
Der Süllberg ist ja schließlich der Wurmfortsatz vom Deister.

Treffpunkt BRB.
Für Nichtwissende: BRB = Blöde rote Brücke = die Brücke bei der Gilde Parkbühne

Kannst ja um 17:43 am "Maschsee Nordufer" starten und stößt dann dazu.
Leichte StVO-Beleuchtung für den Rückweg wäre empfehlenswert.


----------



## foppa (2. April 2009)

Hallo nochmal,
leider ist gestern wieder die Pflicht dazwischen gekommen.
Gerade nach Hause gekommen.
Aber ich würde in nächster Zeit gerne mal mitfahren.
Habt ihr bestimmte Termine oder eher spontan?

Bin allerdings ein Einsteiger, und will natürlich auch keine Last sein.
Beim Männertest bin ich allerdings dabei! 

Bis denn


----------



## tom de la zett (2. April 2009)

hi,
Jungs, geht bei euch heut auch schon 17:30 an der roten BRB-Brücke? Hab da schon zwei Leutchen hinbestellt?

Bis später
t.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> hi,
> Jungs, geht bei euch heut auch schon 17:30 an der roten BRB-Brücke? Hab da schon zwei Leutchen hinbestellt?
> 
> Bis später
> t.



Bei mir kein Problem. Schaue nachher nochmal rein.

Simon


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. April 2009)

foppa schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> leider ist gestern wieder die Pflicht dazwischen gekommen.
> Gerade nach Hause gekommen.
> Aber ich würde in nächster Zeit gerne mal mitfahren.
> ...



Termine sind unter der Woche Donnerstag abend (so wie heute) oder alternativ (meist, wenn ich Do. nicht kann), Mittwoch abend. Wie gesagt: Einfach mitfahren, dann sehen wir ob's tempo- und technikmäßig passt. Da haben wir aber ohnehin eine ziemliche Leistungsspanne


----------



## stefan64 (2. April 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Termine sind unter der Woche Donnerstag abend (so wie heute) oder alternativ (meist, wenn ich Do. nicht kann), Mittwoch abend. Wie gesagt: Einfach mitfahren, dann sehen wir ob's tempo- und technikmäßig passt. Da haben wir aber ohnehin eine ziemliche Leistungsspanne



Leistungsspanne wohl eher bei den Mutproben.

Bei mir geht 17:30 Uhr.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (2. April 2009)

ALSO, dann buche ich uns heute mal um auf

*17.30* an der BRB Brücke.

@Stefan: lass das Buch mal zu Hause. Dann musst du es nicht schleppen und ich schaffe es wohl eh nicht in der kurzen Zeit.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. April 2009)

Wassen hier los? Keiner schreibt, wie toll die Tour gestern war... Also ich fands super  - auch wenn ich am Benther richtig, richtig platt war. Vielleicht kann Stefan noch mal was zu den Daten (km/hm) schreiben?

Wegen der kommenden Woche werde ich heute Genehmigungen einholen und dann noch mal Terminvorschläge posten, trocken soll es ja wenigstens bleiben...

Grüße
Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (3. April 2009)

ja, schöne Tour, und mit 6 Leuten los ! Chapeau !
Das nächste Mal nehmen wir dann noch ein paar mehr Trails mit - ist ja nun immer länger hell.


----------



## stefan64 (3. April 2009)

Ich fands auch klasse gestern.
Für die Statistiker: 63km und 530hm

Für dieses WE bin ich raus.
Krieg morgen Besuch und muß am Sonntag in den Zoo.


----------



## tom de la zett (6. April 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Wegen der kommenden Woche werde ich heute Genehmigungen einholen und dann noch mal Terminvorschläge posten, trocken soll es ja wenigstens bleiben...
> 
> Grüße
> Simon



So, wie siehts denn aus. Gründonnerstag kann ich nicht, also Mittwoch - oder noch besser Dienstag (da soll das Wetter ja recht Kurze-Hosen-Tauglich werden)?

Gestern die Flagge zusammen mit U.D.Oh. in Hellental hochgehalten. Hat Spass gemacht und der C4Mtb Startschuss ist gegeben.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> So, wie siehts denn aus. Gründonnerstag kann ich nicht, also Mittwoch - oder noch besser Dienstag (da soll das Wetter ja recht Kurze-Hosen-Tauglich werden)?
> 
> Gestern die Flagge zusammen mit U.D.Oh. in Hellental hochgehalten. Hat Spass gemacht und der C4Mtb Startschuss ist gegeben.



hey tom , 

was bist du gefahren in merxhasuen , 2 oder 3 runden. 
waren auch dort mit madeba, trailsnail, pebbles , roudy und ich.


----------



## tom de la zett (6. April 2009)

@hörmann:
40km, lief gut, Pl.32 ;o). Hab euch leider nicht gesehen. War wohl zu sehr damit beschäftigt, meine zeitweiligen Tourenkollegen aus der Heimat (Wiehenbiker / Lippe) wiederzusehen.


----------



## tom de la zett (7. April 2009)

wie siehts aus mit morgen, Mittwoch. Vorgezogene "Donnerstagsrunde"?
So zeitig wie möglich, um noch Sonnenbrand zu bekommen 

16.30 ... 17.00 BRB?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (7. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit morgen, Mittwoch. Vorgezogene "Donnerstagsrunde"?
> So zeitig wie möglich, um noch Sonnenbrand zu bekommen
> 
> 16.30 ... 17.00 BRB?



Bin zum Tennisspielen verabredet und damit raus, hoffe aber auch auf Sonnenbrand! 

Evtl. geht am Karfreitag oder am WE ne große Runde oder ne Deistertour, das klärt sich bis morgen...

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (7. April 2009)

Ich hab mir im Vorfeld auch schon den Karfreitag geblockt.
Würd gern in den Deister und nen paar Trails fahren.
Man könnte ja mit der S-Bahn hin und auf dem Bike zurück.
Je früher je lieber.

Mittwoch und Donnerstag geht bei mir nicht.
Hab gestern schon ne kleine Hausrunde gedreht und nen zweiten Abend krieg ich nicht genehmigt.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (7. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit morgen, Mittwoch. Vorgezogene "Donnerstagsrunde"?
> So zeitig wie möglich, um noch Sonnenbrand zu bekommen
> 
> 16.30 ... 17.00 BRB?



Kann leider nicht 

Kann jemand Donnerstag ab 13 Uhr?


----------



## Hitzi (7. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir im Vorfeld auch schon den Karfreitag geblockt.
> Würd gern in den Deister und nen paar Trails fahren.
> Man könnte ja mit der S-Bahn hin und auf dem Bike zurück.
> Je früher je lieber.
> ...



Wann Karfreitag?


----------



## tom de la zett (8. April 2009)

Karfreitag wollen wir voraussichtlich mal wieder Külf, Duinger und Thüster Berg unsicher machen - langsam dem Harz mal wieder nähern... Schöne Trailrunde. Falls das flach fällt, komm ich mit in den Deister.

@Hitzi: Do um 13.00 schaffe wohl selbst ich nicht ;o)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. April 2009)

Bin wohl für diese Woche und Ostern raus. Kriege keine Bike-Termine mehr durch, zu viele andere Sport-Verpflichtungen. Am Karfreitag wollen wir endlich mal wieder an der frischen Luft klettern, wenn es trocken bleibt. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Thüster Berg 

Ich hoffe mal, dass es nächste Woche dann mal wieder klappt mit der Donnerstagsrunde...!

Simon


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht
> 
> Kann jemand Donnerstag ab 13 Uhr?



Hitzi
ich wollte am Donnerstag Nachmittag mit Roudy und Hoerman eine schnelle Runde (2,5 h 800hm) drehen.
Kannst dich gerne anschließen.
Zeit steht noch nict fest schau mal in den Deister Thread
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (8. April 2009)

Bin dank Nachtschicht bis So ausser Gefecht.

Ps.: Fand die letzte Tour auch klasse. Mein Umwerfer ist ist so gut wie ganz im A****.


----------



## stefan64 (9. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
der Termin für Karfreitag steht:
Abfahrt um 9:41 Uhr mit dem Zug Richtung Barsinghausen vom Bahnhof Fischerhof.
Geplant sind 2 - 3 Trailabfahrten beim Annaturm und dann per Bike zurück nach Hannover.


----------



## Hitzi (9. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hitzi
> ich wollte am Donnerstag Nachmittag mit Roudy und Hoerman eine schnelle Runde (2,5 h 800hm) drehen.
> Kannst dich gerne anschließen.
> Zeit steht noch nict fest schau mal in den Deister Thread
> ...



Habs leider zu spät gesehen...... Habe mir gerade einen neuen PC eingerichtet....... natürlich lief nicht alles ohne Probleme......... 

Irgendwann schaffen wir das aber schon........


----------



## frankie07 (11. April 2009)

Euch allen frohe Ostern!

Bringe grad meine letzte Nacht hinter mir .


----------



## stefan64 (14. April 2009)

Ich spiel mal Beamtenmikado, damit wir nicht auf die zweite Seite abrutschen.

Hat für diese Woche schon jemand einen Terminvorschlag?
Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal Beamtenmikado, damit wir nicht auf die zweite Seite abrutschen.
> 
> Hat für diese Woche schon jemand einen Terminvorschlag?
> Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?



MITTWOCH! MITTWOCH! Donnerstag kann ich mal wieder nicht. 17.30 Uhr BRB? Wieder die große Runde, vielleicht anders herum? Oder doch die lange Schleife zum Annaturm?


----------



## stefan64 (14. April 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> MITTWOCH! MITTWOCH! Donnerstag kann ich mal wieder nicht. 17.30 Uhr BRB? Wieder die große Runde, vielleicht anders herum? Oder doch die lange Schleife zum Annaturm?



Bin dabei.
Wolang ist mir egal.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (14. April 2009)

Wo fahrt ihr denn so lang?
Auch Crossbiketauglich? (Mein MTB kommt wohl erst Ende des Monats)
Seid ihr sehr fix unterwegs? Stichwort Kondition, nicht das ich euch aufhalte oder ihr irgendwann wech seid
Ice


----------



## frankie07 (14. April 2009)

Mi also morgen waere mir wohl auch lieber
da waere ich zu 100% dabei.


----------



## tom de la zett (14. April 2009)

yupp, morgen geht. Frühstmöglich - also 17.30 oder geht sogar eher?

@Icebreaker84: Also einige Trails und Rampen sind schon dabei, MTB wäre wohl geeignet. Vielleicht bist du aber auch CrosserCrack ?

@Stefan: bringe dein Buch, aber keinen Rucksack mit. Du hast ja einen. oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (14. April 2009)

Ne eher blutiger Anfänger. Aber da ich morgen eh bis 20Uhr Uni hab, muss ich das eh verschieben.


----------



## frankie07 (15. April 2009)

Das ein Grund aber kein Hindernis


----------



## stefan64 (15. April 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> Ne eher blutiger Anfänger. Aber da ich morgen eh bis 20Uhr Uni hab, muss ich das eh verschieben.



Ich würde sagen, du wartest zum mitfahren lieber auf dein neues Cube Attention.
Wir fahren vom Benther und Gehrdener Berg runter schonmal Trails, auf denen ein MTB zumindest ratsam wäre.
Sollten wir uns heute auf die Annaturmrunde einigen (ich bin dafür), wird der Trail bergab (Vorschlag: Mögebierweg) definitiv kein Spaß für dich.
Obwohl, wenn ich bedenke, daß ich im September am Rücktrittrennen der Deisterfreun.de teilnehmen möchte, vielleicht ist der Spaß für dich dann ja um so größer.

Zur Kondition folgendes:
Die Annaturmrunde hat ca. 60 - 65 km und je nach Streckenwahl 700 - 1000 hm.
Das ganze dauert zwischen 3,5 h und 4,5 h.
Mach bitte nicht den Fehler und rechne dir den Kilometerschnitt aus und vergleiche das mit Treckingradtouren.

@Schappi, der hier ja auch mitliest:
Du kannst mich hiermit auf die Meldeliste setzen.
Mein "Bike" ist im täglichen Einsatz und somit jederzeit raceklar. 
Darf man eigenlich mit Kindersitz fahren?


----------



## tom de la zett (15. April 2009)

moin,
also ich wäre heute optimalerweise so gegen 20.30 + bei Dämmerung wieder gern daheim. Für ne Feierabendrunde finde ich 4...4,5h heut daher etwas weit und schlage ne ausgiebige Wolfsberg-Trailsurferei vor (55km, 3h), kann aber bei Deisterrunde auch einfach eher abbiegen.
bis später!


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. April 2009)

Werde erstmal ein bissle trainieren udn mit dem MTB üben etc.
Mal sehen wann ich das Gefühl mitfahren zu können.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß´bei den nächsten Touren.


----------



## frankie07 (15. April 2009)

Mitfahren kannst ja sobald du MTB hast
Gibt eh immer welche, die etwas schneller und etwas langsamer sind (hier!).


----------



## frankie07 (15. April 2009)

17:30 treffen wie es oben steht?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> 17:30 treffen wie es oben steht?



jo


----------



## tom de la zett (15. April 2009)

sch... im Büro hängengeblieben und komme jetzt erst los.
Von daher bin ich leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (15. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> sch... im Büro hängengeblieben und komme jetzt erst los.
> Von daher bin ich leider raus.



Haste echt ne spaßige Runde verpasst.
BB und GB haben wir zwar aus Zeitnot nur tangiert, dafür haben wir ein Fahrtechniktraining am Bombenkrater bei den Wasserrädern eingeschoben.
Schön mit alle Mann auf immer neuen Linien 5 mal rein ins Loch.
Geil
Danach Nähe Ladies only hoch zum Annaturm (ja, man kann Trails auch hochfahren) und den Mögebierweg runter.

Sind dann allerdings doch noch im Dunkeln heimgekommen.
Hätt ich vielleicht doch besser ne Lampe mitgenommen.
Pech - war trotzdem geil.

Fahrtzeit bei mir ca. 4h.
60 km und 675 hm.

Und was entdecke ich am Ende noch bei mir im Kühlschrank.
Ein leckeres Weizenbier.
Ist wohl beim Ostermontagsbrunch übriggeblieben.
Na denn, Prost.


----------



## frankie07 (15. April 2009)

Ja war sehr tolle Runde. Wenn auch recht anstrengend.
Aber sowas nenn ich mal eine anstaendige Abendrunde

Schone tails kennengelernt, an denen ich frueher immer nur schnell vorbei gefahren bin.
So kann auch auch mal meine Kumpels darueber schicken^^.

Gerne wieder.
Doener war gut.
Bier hab ich mir verkniffen


----------



## frankie07 (17. April 2009)

olla
Dank eines kleinen Wechsels auf der Arbeit, habe ich morgen keine Nachtschicht.
Und dank der letzten Tour Lust auf den Deister bekommen.
Hat denn jemand Lust am So bisschen zu radeln?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> olla
> Dank eines kleinen Wechsels auf der Arbeit, habe ich morgen keine Nachtschicht.
> Und dank der letzten Tour Lust auf den Deister bekommen.
> Hat denn jemand Lust am So bisschen zu radeln?



schau mal in den deisterthread, da verabreden sie sich für sonntag 11.00 uhr laube . 

gruß
hoerman


----------



## tom de la zett (17. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> olla
> Dank eines kleinen Wechsels auf der Arbeit, habe ich morgen keine Nachtschicht.
> Und dank der letzten Tour Lust auf den Deister bekommen.
> Hat denn jemand Lust am So bisschen zu radeln?



So. könnte kurzfristig was klappen.


----------



## frankie07 (17. April 2009)

Hoert sich gut an.
Da waere auch mein zweiter Blick hingewandert. Laube ist ja da wo die Baenke und der gute Ausblick ist,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Hoert sich gut an.
> Da waere auch mein zweiter Blick hingewandert. Laube ist ja da wo die Baenke und der gute Ausblick ist,oder?




ausblick 
ich seh immer nur bäume da 
laube ist die kreuzung auf dem kammweg, wo die schutzhütte ist, die deisterkarte steht, und mehrere bänke um einen stein sind. 
kannst du eigentlich nicht verfehlen


----------



## stefan64 (17. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Hoert sich gut an.
> Da waere auch mein zweiter Blick hingewandert. Laube ist ja da wo die Baenke und der gute Ausblick ist,oder?



Laube hab ich dir doch am Mittwoch gezeigt.

Sonntag 11 Uhr könnte bei mir auch klappen.


----------



## frankie07 (17. April 2009)

ich weiss ja wo die ist nur manchmal bin ich mir nicht so namenssicher


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> So. könnte kurzfristig was klappen.



Bei mir auch, aber 11.00 Uhr Laube werde ich definitiv nicht schaffen. Werde eher gegen frühen Nachmittag ne SB oder BB / GB-Runde drehen.

Werde nochmal schreiben, wenn ich weiß, wann ich loskomme...

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (18. April 2009)

ich grenze mal ein für morgen:
Abfahrt ca. 14.00 +-1h. Vielleicht mal spontan zum Deister und zurück?


----------



## tom de la zett (19. April 2009)

@Honk and alle:
fahren um 13.00 zu Hause los und dann ca. 10min später am Strandbad/Maschsse. Vermutlich schnell zum Deister und zurück. Dabei?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @Honk and alle:
> fahren um 13.00 zu Hause los und dann ca. 10min später am Strandbad/Maschsse. Vermutlich schnell zum Deister und zurück. Dabei?



Schade, ich werde gg. 12.30 Uhr los und ein bischen Trailsurfen im Benther - hab nur rund 2 Stunden Zeit...


----------



## frankie07 (19. April 2009)

sry aber mir kamen paar sachen dazwischen....
hab jetzt ne geplatztes trommelfell. man sollte in stadthagen nicht weggehen. und wenn doch ohne was zu trinken und mund zukleben

sag mal stefan warst bei karstadt?


----------



## stefan64 (19. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> sag mal stefan warst bei karstadt?



Nö, hab ich verpennt.
Haste alles leergekauft?

War heute den ganzen Tag mit den Deisterfreun.den unterwegs.
Hin mit den Öffis und dann Grenzweg, Mögebierweg, Barbie Grab und Ladies only.
Und zum Schluß noch über GB und BB zurück.
Sehr spaßig.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Nö, hab ich verpennt.
> Haste alles leergekauft?
> 
> War heute den ganzen Tag mit den Deisterfreun.den unterwegs.
> ...



Fleißig fleißig. Ich war nur im BB, auch nur recht kurz, aber der Boden ist ja echt klasse grad!

Kann diese Woche abends übrigens nur DIENSTAG, deshalb der Vorschlag: Treffen 17.00 BRB am DIENSTAG 

Dafür kann ich Sonntag endlich mal ganztags, Deister!

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (19. April 2009)

glaub 2 sind da noch oder 4
aber dafuer das da mind. 10 waren sind viele weg


----------



## tom de la zett (19. April 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Schade, ich werde gg. 12.30 Uhr los und ein bischen Trailsurfen im Benther - hab nur rund 2 Stunden Zeit...



ja schade, super Runde, tolles Wetter: Hannover-Hiddestorfer Wald-Süllberg-Bennigsen-Steinkrug-Taternpfahl (neuen tollen Weg dahin entdeckt)- Bielstein-Trail-Jägerstieg- (alten tollen Weg wiederentdeckt) Köllnischfeld-Annaturm (alkfr. Hefe u. Kuchen) - Ladies Only (da leider nen Rettungseinsatz mitten im Wald miterlebt von unseren hüpfenden Kollegen - Fuss gebrochen, gute Besserung- Dann selber nen Platten gehabt und dadurch auch gleich abgeschmissen - nur Kratzer)-Gehrdener-Benther (72km/1000hm)
Die Deisterfreun.de Abordnung war wohl schon durch. In gekürzter Version bald auch Feierabendtauglich!

PS: was gibts denn bei Karstadt so dolles?


----------



## stefan64 (19. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> PS: was gibts denn bei Karstadt so dolles?



Wenn ich das jetzt hier verrate, sind die letzten 2 doch auch noch weg



tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ladies Only (da leider nen Rettungseinsatz mitten im Wald miterlebt von unseren hüpfenden Kollegen - Fuss gebrochen, gute Besserung-



Den Hüpfer über den Graben, wo früher die Hühnerleiter war, den find ich aber auch echt grenzwertig.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt hier verrate, sind die letzten 2 doch auch noch weg
> 
> 
> 
> Den Hüpfer über den Graben, wo früher die Hühnerleiter war, den find ich aber auch echt grenzwertig.



sah aber bei fast allen ganz easy aus. 
gibt zumindest nen klasse adrenalinkick


----------



## frankie07 (19. April 2009)

.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. April 2009)

Hmmm...

Seid Ihr... 
Geschockt von Steffens Sturz?
Bei Karstadt zum xxxx kaufen?

Oder habt Ihr Dienstag keine Zeit?

Ihr wollt mich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen?


----------



## stefan64 (20. April 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Fleißig fleißig. Ich war nur im BB, auch nur recht kurz, aber der Boden ist ja echt klasse grad!
> 
> Kann diese Woche abends übrigens nur DIENSTAG, deshalb der Vorschlag: Treffen 17.00 BRB am DIENSTAG
> 
> ...



Ich könnte es für Dienstag wohl auch einrichten.
Ist sonst noch jemand dabei?

Am Sonntag kann ich leider garnicht.
Da machen wir ne Fahrradtour, nicht zu verwechseln mit "Biken".
Da fahr ich mit Leuten, für die ist es eine Großtat, wenn sie es bis zum  Grasdachhaus und zurück schaffen.


----------



## frankie07 (20. April 2009)

morgen ist eher schlecht
hab da kickboxen. wie sieht es denn noch am mi-do aus. noch jemand lust an dem tag zu radeln?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich könnte es für Dienstag wohl auch einrichten.
> Ist sonst noch jemand dabei?



Bischen später wär mir doch lieber... Dienstag, 17.15 Uhr BRB + ab in den Deister... Gebongt, Stefan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (20. April 2009)

Hallo ihr, S. + S. Morgen klappt bei mir wohl nicht (müsste auch mal Ruhetag machen...) Viel Spass euch.


----------



## stefan64 (20. April 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Bischen später wär mir doch lieber... Dienstag, 17.15 Uhr BRB + ab in den Deister... Gebongt, Stefan?



Gebongt

Und bei Karstadt war ich heute auch.


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. April 2009)

hi leute...bin neu hier oben..arbeite unter der woche in hannover und nehm mein bike immer mit hoch..wo kann man hier gut biken..oder gibt es paar gute gegenden?

sonst mach ich die wälder vom erzgebirge unsicher..

lg


----------



## frankie07 (20. April 2009)

koennt mich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen


----------



## stefan64 (20. April 2009)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> hi leute...bin neu hier oben..arbeite unter der woche in hannover und nehm mein bike immer mit hoch..wo kann man hier gut biken..oder gibt es paar gute gegenden?
> 
> sonst mach ich die wälder vom erzgebirge unsicher..
> 
> lg



Bike mitnehmen ist definitiv keine schlechte Idee.

Für die schnelle Feierabendrunde fährst du zum Benther Berg. Da kannst du am Stück ca. 80 hm hochfahren und es gibt auch ein paar Trails bergab.
Der Spaß hält sich alles in allem aber in Grenzen.

Wenn du 2,5 - 3 h fahren willst, fährst du übern Benther bis zum Gehrdener Berg und genauso wieder zurück.
Der Gehrdener ist auch nicht höher als der Benther, der Spaßfaktor ist aber etwas höher.

Wenn das noch nicht ausreicht, fährst du über den Gehrdener bis zum Deister.
Der ist 400 m hoch und hat so ziemlich alles an Trails, was du brauchst.
Die sind allerdings nicht immer ganz so leicht zu finden.

Zwischen den jeweiligen "Highlights" geht es recht flach zu, allerdings braucht man kaum an Straßen langfahren.

Wir fahren morgen die große Abendrunde.
Bei Interesse fährst du einfach mal mit.

Treffpunkt 17:15 Uhr an der BRB.

BRB = Blöde rote Brücke = Fußgängerbrücke bei der Gilde Parkbühne am Ferdinand-Wilhelm-Fricke-Weg bzw. Lodemannweg



frankie07 schrieb:


> koennt mich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen



Machen wir aber.


----------



## tom de la zett (21. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> koennt mich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen



hey, ich kann doch heute auch nicht - geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid 
Mi / Do steht dann aber sicher noch was an, sage hier Bescheid.

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (21. April 2009)

das hoert sich ja schon mal gut an. hoffen wir, dass das wetter einigermassen bleibt. wahrscheinlich wirds bei mir nur was am donnerstag.


----------



## frankie07 (22. April 2009)

also wenn sich das wetter noch haelt, werde ich mich wohl noch auf meinen sattel schwingen.
gibts jemanden, der dabei waere? fuer alles offen (radtechnisch!)


----------



## Wasserträger (23. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ist von Euch vielleicht jemand am Sonntag im Deister unterwegs??? Ich wollte mit einer Bekannten am Sonntag in den Deister fahren. Sie hat noch nicht so die technische Erfahrung was das Trail fahren angeht und vielleicht kennt ja jemand einfache Trail damit sie ein bißchen sicherer wird auf dem Fahrrad. Meldet euch mal was man da evtl fahren kann. Bis Sonntag evtl und Grüße

Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (23. April 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist von Euch vielleicht jemand am Sonntag im Deister unterwegs??? Ich wollte mit einer Bekannten am Sonntag in den Deister fahren. Sie hat noch nicht so die technische Erfahrung was das Trail fahren angeht und vielleicht kennt ja jemand einfache Trail damit sie ein bißchen sicherer wird auf dem Fahrrad. Meldet euch mal was man da evtl fahren kann. Bis Sonntag evtl und Grüße
> 
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,
lebst du auch noch.
Wolltest du nicht eigentlich Karfreitag mit uns fahren?

Bin Sonntag leider verhindert.
Der leichteste Trail rund um den Annaturm ist der Barbie Grab. Ich denke den kennst du, da sind wir runter, als wir das letzte mal zusammen gefahren sind.
Noch leichter ist der Jägerstieg. Der geht nach Springe runter und führt parallel zur Straße Springe-Kölnischfeld. Genauere Beschreibung könnte ich dir per pm schicken.


----------



## Wasserträger (23. April 2009)

Hey Stefan,

ja ich lebe noch aber Karfreitag war ich mit der Bekannten unterwegs. Ich muss mir erstmal wieder etwas Kondition anfahren. Ich hatte nach der letzten Tour mit Dir und dem Kollegen der so schnell die Berge hochfährt am Tag danach mächtigen Muskelkater. Also muss ich es erstmal ruhig angehen lassen . Es ist aber schon besser geworden denn die Tour am Karfreitag waren 80 km aber in einem sehr gemächlichen Tempo.

Den Trail bin ich mit Ihr am Karreitag gefahren und sie muss da erst noch ran tasten also nicht komplett gefahren sondern nur das erste Stück. MAn ja aber dann gut die Schotterstrasse weiterfahren.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal unter der Woche wobei ich heute auch schon wieder verhindert bin .

Grüße


----------



## frankie07 (23. April 2009)

evt bin ich sonntag im deister.
da koennte man dann auch faul in springe starten (naja gut der erste anstieg ist schon etwas anstrengend, aber man hat ja zeit)
evt. hat sich dann mein bester freund auch endlich ein mtb gekauft. da muss man dann eh ruecksicht nehmen^^
aber viele trails kenn ich noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> evt bin ich sonntag im deister.
> da koennte man dann auch faul in springe starten (naja gut der erste anstieg ist schon etwas anstrengend, aber man hat ja zeit)
> evt. hat sich dann mein bester freund auch endlich ein mtb gekauft. da muss man dann eh ruecksicht nehmen^^
> aber viele trails kenn ich noch nicht wirklich.



Wie ich schon nebenan bei "Biken im Deister" geschrieben habe, bin ich Sonntag definitiv auch im Deister, werde wohl mit der S-Bahn bis Wennigsen fahren. Können uns ja noch mal kurzschließen.

Simon


----------



## Wasserträger (23. April 2009)

@frankie07
Ich schreibe einfach nochmal am Samstag wo wir uns treffen. Ich würde aber schon ganz gerne von Hannover aus starten wegen das Trainigseffekt. Da meine Bekannte aus der Südstadt kömmt würde ich als Treffpukt entweder das Nordufer am Maschsee vorschlage oder die berümte Hannoveraner Golden Gate Bridge (blöde rote Brücke)

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer bis Sonntag.


----------



## frankie07 (23. April 2009)

wenn du den weg in den deister kennst kein problem
ich verhaspel mich immer.


----------



## Wasserträger (23. April 2009)

Den kenne ich schon ganz gut...keine Sorge und zur not habe ich noch ein GPS Gerät )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (23. April 2009)

@Wasserträger
Wenn du/ihr nix dagegen habt würde ich mich gern mal snschließén.
Da ich auch noch kein große Trailerfahrung habe würde sich das für micha anbieten.
Ice


----------



## Wasserträger (23. April 2009)

Kein Problem...Ich werde Samstag nochmal den genauen Treffpunkt bekannt geben und die Uhrzeit. Bis dahin


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. April 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Kein Problem...Ich werde Samstag nochmal den genauen Treffpunkt bekannt geben und die Uhrzeit. Bis dahin



Kannst Du schon abschätzen, wann ihr ungefähr los wollt? Wenn ihr nicht zu spät losfahrt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen und mir die Bahnfahrt sparen 

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (23. April 2009)

ich hoffe meine schwester macht am sonntag schon den umzug.  am sonntag soll man ja nicht arbeiten....
ist mir gerade mal so eingefallen


----------



## Wasserträger (23. April 2009)

Hallo Simon,

ich dachte so an 13:00 Uhr an der blöden roten Brücke und dann in den Deister. Ich kenne aber nur eine Weg den wir fahren können bin aber für alles neue offen. Ich poste aber am Samstag nochmal den genauen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.


----------



## tom de la zett (23. April 2009)

hi, wir werden heute noch eine kürzere Runde (max. Gehrdener Berg) drehen. Wenn jemand mit will, komme ich um 17.45 an die "Golden Gate".


----------



## frankie07 (23. April 2009)

was heisst denn kuerzere runde?
ich hab um 20 uhr kickboxen  (bismark)und wollte nicht ganz kaputt sein


----------



## tom de la zett (23. April 2009)

bb, gb und zurück. 20.00 wird aber knapp....


----------



## frankie07 (23. April 2009)

denk auch. dann spar ich mal meine kraefte fuer sonntag:I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (24. April 2009)

Wollen morgen evtl. diesjährige Harz-Premiere machen und haben ggf. noch bis zu 2 Plätze frei im Auto. Noch steht keine genaue Planung fest. Bei Interesse bitte P.M.


----------



## frankie07 (24. April 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh und ich muss umzug machen!


----------



## stefan64 (24. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Wollen morgen evtl. diesjährige Harz-Premiere machen und haben ggf. noch bis zu 2 Plätze frei im Auto. Noch steht keine genaue Planung fest. Bei Interesse bitte P.M.



Muß auch passen.
Morgen 96 vs. 1.FC im Stadion


----------



## Wasserträger (25. April 2009)

Für alle die am Sonntag mit in den Deister wollen...Treffpunkt 13:00Uhr an der blöden roten Brücke. Dann starten wir mit gemütlicher Gangart zum Annaturm und wieder zurück.

Bis morgen und ich checke später mal wer alles mitkommen möchte. 

Bis morgen und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Icebreaker84 (25. April 2009)

Momentan sieht es ganz gut aus bei mir. 
könnte mir jemadn verraten wo genau die "blöden roten Brücke" ist und wie man dahin kommt evtl. auch ob man da parken kann? Hab wohl wenig Lust mit der Bahn zu fahren.
Ice


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. April 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> Momentan sieht es ganz gut aus bei mir.
> könnte mir jemadn verraten wo genau die "blöden roten Brücke" ist und wie man dahin kommt evtl. auch ob man da parken kann? Hab wohl wenig Lust mit der Bahn zu fahren.
> Ice



BRB = gegenüber vom Eingang der Gilde Parkbühne, direkt neben der Jugendherberge kann man auch parken.

Ich werde morgen schon gegen 10 Uhr Richtung Deister starten, will nicht so spät wieder zu Hause sein.

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (25. April 2009)

Aso, es wird also direkt in Hannover gestartet. Dann werde ich das wohl finden.
Dachte es geht im Deister irgendwo los.
Bin mal gespannt wann ich zusammenbreche.
Ice


----------



## frankie07 (25. April 2009)

werd mich simon anschliessen.
13 uhr ist ne bisschen spaet fuer ne grosse so tour


----------



## Wasserträger (26. April 2009)

Moin Icebreaker,

ich hoffe Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Icebreaker84 (26. April 2009)

Hi, hab mich nicht ganz zum Annaturm quälen können.
1.5 KM vor dem Ziel musste ich dann umkehren, da absolut keine Puste mehr und das Wasser alle war.
Bin dann neben der normalen Strekce wieder runter gefahren. Weiß nicht ob das der Trial war den du meintest aber wahr schon ganz nett für den Anfang. Hab mir teilweise schon nen Fully herbeigesehnt.
Bin dann aber noch bis Ronnenberg gefahren udn da in die Bahn eingestiegen.
Ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten.
Werde die nächsten Wochen wohl so 20-30KM touren üben.
Und auch mal Deister, aber da fahr ich dann mit dem Auto hin
Gruß Ice
PS: War letzlich doch zu spät zuhause..


----------



## frankie07 (26. April 2009)

unsere tour war auch sehr schoen (anstrengend)
zecken konnte ch zum glueck nicht finden!
jetzt bin ich aber ganz schon kaputt!
gut, dass der stefan uns nicht noch nach hause gezogen hat


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> unsere tour war auch sehr schoen (anstrengend)
> zecken konnte ch zum glueck nicht finden!
> jetzt bin ich aber ganz schon kaputt!
> gut, dass der stefan uns nicht noch nach hause gezogen hat



Jawoll, schön wars: Über Benther und Gehrdener hin, hoch Richtung Laube und dann Grab-, Grenz-, Mögebier- und Frankweg (in der Reihenfolge  ). Da waren die Körner doch schon etwas weniger, so dass wir nur noch über den Gehrdener (hier übrigens mehr Wanderer als im Deister gesehen!) und über Kückemühle direkt nach Hause gefahren sind. Insgesamt 75km bei bestem Wetter - nun verabschiede ich mich erstmal bis nächste Woche, bin diese Woche ausgebucht und am verlängerten Wochenende im Kurzurlaub an der See...

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (27. April 2009)

Dann kommem wir wohl nächste Woche erst mal wieder zusammen los, was. Wird dann aber auch Zeit. Haben Samstag den Westharz rund um Clausthal abgerollert und einige nette Strecken vor allem nähe Schalke und Bad Grund gefunden  
Muss also nicht immer Oberharz sein (obwohl, da ist schon goil), da ist man in 45min mit dem Auto in Seesen am Start.


----------



## stefan64 (27. April 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja mal nach einer anständigen Runde an.
> Da wär ich gerne dabeigewesen.
> 
> Will denn diese Woche jemand abends fahren.
> ...


----------



## frankie07 (27. April 2009)

wenn ich meinen bericht wenigstens bis mi angefangen hab, bin ich am mi dabei

uebrigends haben die reifen ihre erste tour hinter sich. aber bei dem staub, kann ich gar nicht sagen ob sie besser waren. zumindest auf der strasse haben sie mich mehr kraft gekostet


----------



## frankie07 (28. April 2009)

Denk mal diese Woche wird das bei mir nichts mehr. 
Morgen wird wohl keiner und darauf die Tage sind mit FH und Arbeit schon recht voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. April 2009)

wer kommt mit Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5847273&postcount=1112
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frankie07 (29. April 2009)

Glaub wenn ich da runter fahre, faellt mein Hinterbau wirklich auseinander.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. April 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Glaub wenn ich da runter fahre, faellt mein Hinterbau wirklich auseinander.



Oder das Knacken ist weg! Wäre doch mal nen Versuch wert, wenn Du die Lager eh nicht findest


----------



## frankie07 (29. April 2009)

Ich denke die Buechsen sind danach nur noch Saub^^. Jaja ich muss mal suchen. Aber ihr wisst ja: Studenten sind nunmal faul.


----------



## sniper69 (29. April 2009)

Servus,

als recht neuer Hannoveraner war ich gestern mal im ATB-Sport in der Marienstr. 3, dort habe ich mich mit jemandem unterhalten, den ich vorher schon mal beim Zoll in Hannover getroffen habe. Bist du zufällig auch hier?


----------



## stefan64 (29. April 2009)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> als recht neuer Hannoveraner war ich gestern mal im ATB-Sport in der Marienstr. 3, dort habe ich mich mit jemandem unterhalten, den ich vorher schon mal beim Zoll in Hannover getroffen habe. Bist du zufällig auch hier?



Ich bin nicht beim Zoll
Oder wen meintest du?


----------



## tom de la zett (30. April 2009)

Wie issen die WoEnd-Planung? Und... fährt eigentlich jemand aus Hannover am Samstag nach Höxter zur Challenge? Hitzi?


----------



## Wasserträger (30. April 2009)

ich muss erstmal mit Frauchen sprechen ob ich Ausgang bekommen ;o))). Morgen wird es wohl nichts werden mit aber evtl Samstag oder Sonntag. Ich wollte mal gerne die Tour siehe Link fahren...kann da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen oder ist die Tour schon wer gefahren??? Da ich noch nicht so fit bin ist das sicherlich ein schönes Trainig allerdings wird das Tempo nicht sehr hoch sein und ich weiß noch nicht genau wo ich starte. Wenn ich von Hannover aus fahre muss ich mir erst noch gedanken machen wo ich am besten in den GPS Track einsteige..NAVI ist ja am Rad vorhanden. So hier der Link und ich bin mal gespannt http://www.deister-mtb.de/tour_7/index.html

Ich schaue einfach mal wann was geht und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am WE im Wald.

Grüße


----------



## frankie07 (4. Mai 2009)

Alle gestorben?
Hab mich schon gefragt, ob ich das Abo geloescht habe.
Aber diese Woche soll das Wetter ja eh nicht toll werden und Zeit finde ich auch nicht
Wollt nur mal wieder was schreiben^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich kann diese Woche wohl auch nicht.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ausnahmsweise sowohl Mittwoch als auch Donnerstag Zeit - wobei ich Mittwoch bevorzugen und - sofern es nicht zu nass ist - fahren werden. Donnerstag dann alternativ, falls das Wetter dann besser ist.

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (5. Mai 2009)

hi, bin etwas angeschlagen, hoffe aber Donnerstag wieder einsatzbereits zu sein. Bei gutem Wetter sollten wirs nutzen!

PS: Samstag ne schöne Runde ab Hannover um den Ostdeister gemacht, schöne neue Traumwege gefunden, OPENmtbMAPs machts möglich


----------



## H/WF-Honk (7. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> hi, bin etwas angeschlagen, hoffe aber Donnerstag wieder einsatzbereits zu sein. Bei gutem Wetter sollten wirs nutzen!
> 
> PS: Samstag ne schöne Runde ab Hannover um den Ostdeister gemacht, schöne neue Traumwege gefunden, OPENmtbMAPs machts möglich



Moin! Aufwachen! Kann doch nicht sein, dass wir diesen Thread immer wieder kurz vor Seite 2 retten müssen! 

Da das Wetter gestern sehr mäßig war, würde ich heute zu einer lockeren und nicht zu langen Runde aufbrechen wollen. Also keine Annaturm-Tour, aber ein bischen Trails heizen im Benther sollte drin sein. Könnte frühestens 17.30 Uhr an der BRB sein.

Wieder fit, Tobias? Noch jemand?


----------



## tom de la zett (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Honk,

besser noch nicht. Werde heute wohl nochmal ne ruhige Kugel schieben, um am WoE dann voll einsatzbereit zu sein.

T.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (7. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hi Honk,
> 
> besser noch nicht. Werde heute wohl nochmal ne ruhige Kugel schieben, um am WoE dann voll einsatzbereit zu sein.
> 
> T.



Hi, dann gute Besserung. Am Wochenende pilger ich mal wieder von Geburtstagsfeier zu Geburtstagsfeier, so dass ich da gezwungenermaßen ne ruhige Kugel schieben muss...

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (7. Mai 2009)

Trink nicht zu viel


----------



## Loni (11. Mai 2009)

So Junx und Mädelz, 

aufwachen!

ich lade hiermit zur Tour d'Eilenriede II ein. 

Bitte abstimmen, ob Euch Di, 19.5. oder Mi 20.5. besser passt. 

Als Anfangszeit schlage ich 17:30 (oder 18:00) vor. 

es grüßt die Froschkönigin


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2009)

Dienstag ist sowieso Trainingstag der Deisterfreunde da passt das ganz gut.
ich bin für 18:00 Uhr
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (11. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> So Junx und Mädelz,
> 
> aufwachen!
> 
> ...



MITTWOCH !!!  Dann haben die Deisterfreun.de wenigstens nen extra Training


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> MITTWOCH !!!  Dann haben die Deisterfreun.de wenigstens nen extra Training



Hmm, Definitives weiß ich erst morgen abend, aber vermutlich geht's nur Dienstag. Bin heute abend mal wieder kurz (ca. 2 Stunden) im Benther... Fahre gleich los 

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (11. Mai 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Hmm, Definitives weiß ich erst morgen abend, aber vermutlich geht's nur Dienstag. Bin heute abend mal wieder kurz (ca. 2 Stunden) im Benther... Fahre gleich los
> 
> Simon



hach, sach ruhig eher Bescheid... Sonst noch wann diese Woche? - soll schön werden


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> hach, sach ruhig eher Bescheid... Sonst noch wann diese Woche? - soll schön werden



Ja, heute war spontan, weil ein Termin ausgefallen ist. Sind aber nette 40 km auf bekannten Pfaden geworden. Werde mich den Rest dieser Woche wohl schönen müssen - spiele am Sonntag im Pokalfinale (TT) und da ist nur lockeres Spiel-Training angesagt...

Ab nächster Woche wird dann aber wieder regelmäßig gefahren!

Simon


----------



## Wasserträger (12. Mai 2009)

Schade ich muss am Dienstag um 17:15 zum Zahnarzt (((. Somit wird das wohl nichts mit mir. Evtl. wird es ja auch auf Mittwoch verschoben und ich kann dann doch mitkommen. Ich schau mal....


----------



## tom de la zett (12. Mai 2009)

heute/morgen ab 16.00 oder Donnerstag/Freitag ganztägig irgendwer verfügbar?


----------



## frankie07 (12. Mai 2009)

ich muss mal schaun, wie ich meinen bericht fertig kriege.
aber sieht eher duester aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> So Junx und Mädelz,
> aufwachen!
> ich lade hiermit zur Tour d'Eilenriede II ein.
> Bitte abstimmen, ob Euch Di, 19.5. oder Mi 20.5. besser passt.
> ...


 
Ich erinnere, TdE I war sehr zügig, gilt das auch für II? (km/h statt Hm )
Dienstag wäre ok.


----------



## Loni (12. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich erinnere, TdE I war sehr zügig, gilt das auch für II? (km/h statt Hm )
> Dienstag wäre ok.



Je nach Gruppe. 
ich werd versuchen, das Rudel zusammenzuhalten. 
Höhenmeter kann ich leider nicht in den Wald zaubern. 
War aber ja letztes Mal auch ohne ein großer Spaß. 

Froi mich auf Oich!  Lena


----------



## stefan64 (12. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> Je nach Gruppe.
> ich werd versuchen, das Rudel zusammenzuhalten.
> Höhenmeter kann ich leider nicht in den Wald zaubern.
> War aber ja letztes Mal auch ohne ein großer Spaß.
> ...



Mir wäre auch Dienstag lieber.

Bei der TDE1 sind gloreiche 50hm laut meinem Tacho zusammengekommen.


----------



## Loni (12. Mai 2009)

wir können ja die Brücken über den Messeschnellweg öfter benutzen


----------



## tom de la zett (12. Mai 2009)

Dienstag ist lange Maloooche und dann noch was zu feiern. Na, dann freu ich mich schonmal auf TdE 3.0 


Wie siehts denn morgen mit ner schönen, längeren Runde ab 16.00 aus? 
Ggf. auch nen bissel später....


----------



## stefan64 (12. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> heute/morgen ab 16.00 oder Donnerstag/Freitag ganztägig irgendwer verfügbar?



Heut geht bei mir nix mehr.
War schon das neue Trickot artgerecht ausfahren.
Morgen sieht auch nicht gut aus.

Freitag bin ich tatsächlich fast ganztägig verfügbar.
Ich könnte schon ab 8 Uhr und müsste so gegen 14:30 Uhr zuhause sein.
6:30 h ist doch fast ganztägig

Aber laut Wetteronline soll ja ab Donnerstag abend das Wetter deutlich schlechter werden.

Wir können ja nochmal abwarten.

Stefan


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Mai 2009)

He schaut mal REIN==== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/185956/cat/500


----------



## frankie07 (12. Mai 2009)

Ist ja gleich hinterm Haus.


----------



## stefan64 (14. Mai 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich tatsächlich fast ganztägig verfügbar.
> Aber laut Wetteronline soll ja ab Donnerstag abend das Wetter deutlich schlechter werden.
> 
> Wir können ja nochmal abwarten.
> ...



Hi Tobias,
wie sieht es denn bei dir morgen aus.
Ich würd trotz Schlechtwettervorhersage schon ne Runde drehen wollen.

Mach mal nen Vorschlag.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (14. Mai 2009)

Hi Stefan,
hab morgen erst die Handwerker im Haus, vermutlich so bis Mittag.
Das ist dir aber zu spät, oder?

T.


----------



## stefan64 (14. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> hab morgen erst die Handwerker im Haus, vermutlich so bis Mittag.
> Das ist dir aber zu spät, oder?
> 
> T.



Wenn wir um 12:00 loskommen, könnten wir ne schnelle Runde BB und GB fahren.
Kriegst du das hin?


----------



## tom de la zett (14. Mai 2009)

rufe dich an, wenn's klappt und die Hadwerker weg sind. Im Regen bin ich aber raus.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Mai 2009)

schönwetterbiker


----------



## tom de la zett (14. Mai 2009)

Yupp !    Regen, was ist das...?


----------



## Loni (15. Mai 2009)

So, dann also Dienstag um 18:00 am Pferdeturm (vorm Eisstadion)

ich freu mich auf Euch 

bin fürs WE mal wieder im Ausland. Euch viel Spaß aufm Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> So, dann also Dienstag um 18:00 am Pferdeturm (vorm Eisstadion)
> ich freu mich auf Euch
> bin fürs WE mal wieder im Ausland. Euch viel Spaß aufm Bock.



Ich bin für Dienstag dann doch raus.
Meine Frau sagt:"Papa allein zu Haus´"

Am Mittwoch käme ich aufs Rad. Mal sehen, ob Eilenriede, Deister oder kleine Berge


----------



## Loni (15. Mai 2009)

Vllt kann ich ne Mittwochstour hinterherschieben


----------



## stefan64 (18. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> Vllt kann ich ne Mittwochstour hinterherschieben



Ich bin für Dienstag leider auch raus.
Hab nen dienstlichen Termin reinbekommen.
Ich wäre aber am Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Mai 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Dienstag leider auch raus.
> Hab nen dienstlichen Termin reinbekommen.
> Ich wäre aber am Mittwoch dabei.



Für Mittwoch wäre ich auch zu haben, Dienstag geht leider nicht...

Simon


----------



## Loni (18. Mai 2009)

mmmmhhh, so wendet sich das Blatt. 

Dienstag:
Schappi, epinephrin, wer noch?

Mittwoch: Stefan, Wasserträger, Roudy, Honk, (Tom?) wer noch?

Dann schreit es ja doch eher nach Mittwoch.


----------



## Wasserträger (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Loni,

ich habe am WE eine Einladung zum Geburtstag bekommen. Das geht um 20:00 Uhr loß und wir müssen noch eine Std. fahren. Wenn es um 18;00 Uhr loß geht bin ich auch raus. Freitag habe ich aber frei und da wollte ich sofern das Wetter mitspielt ein schöne große Rund fahren.


----------



## frankie07 (18. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr richtung deister fahrt, waere ich auch dabei, denk ich
meine raeder sind schon wieder etwas unfoermig
der letzte sturz im deister war dann doch nicht so toll fuers vorderrad...(simon hats ja leider nicht gesehn)


----------



## Loni (18. Mai 2009)

Leider kann ich auch nur Dienstag. vorhin hatt ich wohl vergessen, dass ich den Mittwoch nu schon verplant hatte. 

also Junx (wo sind die Mädelz?): 
Diesen Dienstag um 18:00 beim Pferdeturm? oder können alle zufällig Dienstag oder Mittwoch nächste Woche? Wenn dann mehr Leute Zeit haben, können wir's verschieben.

Edith: geplant ist eine Tour durch die Eilenriede, immer im Kreis und zickzack und Schlangenlinien. Deister steht nicht auf dem Plan.


----------



## frankie07 (18. Mai 2009)

ja wo sind die frauen


----------



## Loni (18. Mai 2009)

Trotz des Andrangs kann die Tour morgen leider nicht stattfinden 
Falls Ihr an besagten Tagen nächste Woche wollt, sagt Bescheid. 

bis denne,  Leeeeeeeeena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (18. Mai 2009)

och schade hate mich schon auf ne andere strecke gefreut 
dann drehe ich halt wieder ne runde in der masch 2h 40km und 0hm


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> och schade hate mich schon auf ne andere strecke gefreut
> dann drehe ich halt wieder ne runde in der masch 2h 40km und 0hm



dann komm am sonntag, 24/05 mit nach dassel zum marathon.
dort hast du ne andere strecke und 40 km werden es auch. 

auch für´s 24h rennen in duisburg sehr zu empfehlen als übung und zum rennluft schnuppern. 

und komm nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen ausreden. 
irgendwann haben wir alle mal angefangen und bis duisburg ist auch nicht mehr sooo viel zeit.


----------



## firefighter76 (18. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann komm am sonntag, 24/05 mit nach dassel zum marathon.
> dort hast du ne andere strecke und 40 km werden es auch.
> 
> auch für´s 24h rennen in duisburg sehr zu empfehlen als übung und zum rennluft schnuppern.
> ...



deshalb werde ich ja morgen auch radeln  und für duisburg


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> deshalb werde ich ja morgen auch radeln  und für duisburg



ist aber ne andere atmosphäre. 
rennluft schnuppert man(n) nur bei rennen. 

also komm sonntag mit !!


----------



## stefan64 (18. Mai 2009)

Tja, leider fällt die TDE II diese Woche ja wohl aus.
Sind denn ein paar Mittwochszusager noch im Boot.
Wir könnten ja mal wieder BRB -> BB -> GB -> Annaturm -> GB -> BB -> Strandbad machen.
Schlage mal Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr vor.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Mai 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Tja, leider fällt die TDE II diese Woche ja wohl aus.
> Sind denn ein paar Mittwochszusager noch im Boot.
> Wir könnten ja mal wieder BRB -> BB -> GB -> Annaturm -> GB -> BB -> Strandbad machen.
> Schlage mal Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr vor.
> ...



Ja, sage mal zu 90% zu. Bin ein bischen angeschlagen, war nen hartes Wochenende. Wenn ich mich morgen noch ein kleines bischen besser fühle bin ich dabei!

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (19. Mai 2009)

ich werd dann wohl nur einfache tour machen. aber genau weiss ich es noch nicht, da ich gleich in muender bleiben wollte. also brauch ich bisschen gepack fuer vatertag
mal schaun, ob das alles in den ruecksack passt
und ich suche immer noch jemanden, der mir mal beibringt, wie man seine 8ten selber rauszieht.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Mai 2009)

Sch***, grad gesehen, das morgen definitiv nicht geht. Hab doch nen Termin am Abend. Naja, nächste Woche dann wieder  Aber wirklich...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Mai 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> deshalb werde ich ja morgen auch radeln  und für duisburg



Los, gib dir einen Ruck und komm Sonntag mit.
Die Aufregung vorm ersten Mal ist vergleichbar mit dem ersten Mal.
Einfach mal testen und den eigenen Leistungsstand erfühlen. Rennen ist immer ganz anders als Tour, egal wie anstrengend man die Tour plant. (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (19. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Los, gib dir einen Ruck und komm Sonntag mit.
> Die Aufregung vorm ersten Mal ist vergleichbar mit dem ersten Mal.
> Einfach mal testen und den eigenen Leistungsstand erfühlen. Rennen ist immer ganz anders als Tour, egal wie anstrengend man die Tour plant. (



ja ja ist ja gut ich komme ja mit einer muß ja letzter werden 
das erste mal warst du aufgeregt ich war einfach nur voll 
und aufregung kann auch nicht schlimmer als bei nem auto rennen sein 
den größten kick gibts auf der 1/4 mile mit 500ps von 0 auf über 200kmh in 12-13sec danach geste erstmal :kotz:
wann fahrt ihr den los und wie fahrt ihr dahin ??


----------



## Madeba (20. Mai 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ja ja ist ja gut ich komme ja mit einer muß ja letzter werden ...


Nix da ! 
Das ist mein Platz ! 
Ich war zuerst da !


----------



## stefan64 (20. Mai 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> ich werd dann wohl nur einfache tour machen. aber genau weiss ich es noch nicht, da ich gleich in muender bleiben wollte. also brauch ich bisschen gepack fuer vatertag
> mal schaun, ob das alles in den ruecksack passt
> und ich suche immer noch jemanden, der mir mal beibringt, wie man seine 8ten selber rauszieht.



Hi Timo,
verstehe ich dich richtig, daß du auf dem Hinweg dabei sein willst.
Bitte sag nochmal bescheid, da du der einzige bist.
Evtl. muß ich den Termin auch nochmal ein wenig nach hinten schieben.
Ich ruf dich dann an.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Mai 2009)

Moin,

morgen abend (ab 17.30 Uhr) wer Zeit für ne kleine-Berge-Runde?


----------



## tom de la zett (24. Mai 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> morgen abend (ab 17.30 Uhr) wer Zeit für ne kleine-Berge-Runde?



Ja, das Wetter sollten wir nutzen. Hab um 16.30 noch nen Termin, sollte also klappen (sonst SMS). Ggf. je nach Laune auch etwas weiter...?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ja, das Wetter sollten wir nutzen. Hab um 16.30 noch nen Termin, sollte also klappen (sonst SMS). Ggf. je nach Laune auch etwas weiter...?



OK, gehe mal von 17.30 Uhr BRB aus - wenns nicht klappt, melde Dich einfach kurz. Können gerne auch in den Deister oder so juckeln - mir schnuppe, hab Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (25. Mai 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> OK, gehe mal von 17.30 Uhr BRB aus - wenns nicht klappt, melde Dich einfach kurz. Können gerne auch in den Deister oder so juckeln - mir schnuppe, hab Zeit



Bischen kurzfristig eure Terminplanung, aber ich hab es trotzdem genehmigt bekommen.
Bin also um 17:30 an der BRB.

Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (25. Mai 2009)

Hat einer von euch Jungs mal nen ungefähren Kilometerstand von heute fuer meine Akten?

Schöne Tour, lecker Eis + Bier, Trails und Sonne.

Gute Nacht


----------



## frankie07 (25. Mai 2009)

Tz Tz 

Eis essen und Bier trinken wo ich nicht dabei bin.

Naja ich lieg mit Erkaeltung daheim... und bald kommen noch die Pruefungen. Also werd ich erstmal bis Juli etwas rar werden


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Jungs mal nen ungefähren Kilometerstand von heute fuer meine Akten?
> 
> Schöne Tour, lecker Eis + Bier, Trails und Sonne.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Hatte gestern 68km auf dem Tacho, das iPhone hat erst etwas zu spät n Signal gekriegt, deshalb sinds hier nur 62: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35517.html

Aber super, dass wir so kurzfristig doch ne recht große Truppe waren 
Mussten wir nicht noch irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen "im Forum" diskutieren?


----------



## stefan64 (26. Mai 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Mussten wir nicht noch irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen "im Forum" diskutieren?



Wenn Udo dann endlich online ist, kann er ja mal Vorschläge machen, was es noch so zu diskutieren gibt.


----------



## tom de la zett (26. Mai 2009)

mein Vorschlag weitehin:
Eisdielen, Biergärten und weitere Tour-Stopp-Tipps in Hannover, Leine-und Weserbergland, Harz, LipperBergland und dem Rest der Welt.


----------



## nst (27. Mai 2009)

Hi! wer fährt heute gehen 17:30 ?
Schlage mal einfach 17:30 vor dem Eingang Strandbad vor.


----------



## tom de la zett (28. Mai 2009)

Hi, gestern geht nicht...

Morgen (Fr.) aber - hat da jemand noch den ganzen Tag Zeit?


----------



## nst (28. Mai 2009)

ja ab wann denn?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (31. Mai 2009)

Moin Junx, mein Vorschlag für diese Woche wäre Mittw. 17.30 Uhr, BRB. 

Grüße von der sonnigen See, 
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (31. Mai 2009)

bisher sieht das für MiWo gut aus.
Aber was'n hier los: einer Nord-, der andere Ostsee. Und Th. und ich aufm D-Weg in Lippe unterwegs. Übrigens: Prädikat sehr geil! Mit etwas einrollen 60km, 1500hm und ne Menge Speed-Trails, Wiesen mit Aussicht und schöne Hohlwege. Neben E- und K-Weg einer der schönsten Runden im Lipper-/Weserbergland. http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.646.html


----------



## stefan64 (1. Juni 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Moin Junx, mein Vorschlag für diese Woche wäre Mittw. 17.30 Uhr, BRB.
> 
> Grüße von der sonnigen See,
> Simon



MiWo BRB OK


----------



## saxer66 (2. Juni 2009)

hallo!
darf man sich euch mal anschliessen?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. Juni 2009)

saxer66 schrieb:


> hallo!
> darf man sich euch mal anschliessen?
> Gruß
> Thomas



Moin,

da spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen - wir haben ohnehin immer einen recht bunt gemischten Haufen vom Hobby-Racer zum gemütlichen Tourer kommen eigentlich alle auf ihre Kosten, die es aus eigener Kraft von Hannover auf den Deister und zurück schaffen 

Treffpunkt morgen wäre die BRB = rote Brücke an der Gilde Parkbühne / Jugendherberge.

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn meine Englisch-Pruefung nicht zu lange geht bin ich auch mit dabei.
Fuer mich waere dann 17:45 idealer.


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## stefan64 (2. Juni 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch mal wieder dabei



Gibts ja nicht.
Er lebt noch


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Juni 2009)

sehr gut.  Ist ja auch Spielpause.


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2009)

Sicher  

Und es passt mit dem Dienst 

Kann ja später ausschlafen und dann bin ich um 17:30 Uhr wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nst (3. Juni 2009)

wenn noch ein Platz frei ist würde ich mich auch noch dazugesellen.


----------



## tom de la zett (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo unbekannter "nst". Ich denke, wenn du dein eigenes Rad mitbringst, sollte ein Platz darauf für dich frei sein. 

Insgesamt wird leider mein Platz wieder frei, da unsere WaMa gestern ihr Wasser leider nicht in das Abwasserrohr befördert hat und da wohl dringend Handwerkerbedarf angesagt ist. So ein verd... Bockmist 
Vielleicht komm ich euch entgegen später, muss mein Radel für nächste Woche Mittenwald  ja nochmal checken.

Hitzi, ich hoffe das wird keine Einmal-Vorstellung und wir sehen uns öfter mal wieder!


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2009)

@tom: Das hängt ja auch ein wenig mit den Terminen zusammen 

Tja... und heute bist nicht dabei...tstststssss


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. Juni 2009)

So Freunde der Nacht, nett wars gestern. Klasse, dass wir jetzt trotz Ausfällen immer fünf Leute zusammenkriegen. 

@Thomas: Hoffe, dass wir Dir nicht verheizt haben und dass wir Dich nächste Woche wieder mitschleppen dürfen 

Hier noch der GPS Track zur Tour, ist ja kein "Geheimtrail" drauf: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36313.html 
Mit Lücke, weil ich ja in Badenstedt kurz telefonieren musste 

Und damit sich gleich alle mental für die nächste Woche vorbereiten können, schlage ich *Mittwoch, den 10.04.09 - 17.30 Uhr BRB* vor.

Schöne Woche noch.

Simon


----------



## saxer66 (4. Juni 2009)

@Stefan, Simon, Hitzi und NST:
nach unserer Ausfahrt gestern war ich sowas von platt ...aber glücklich
danke für's warten 
freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tom de la zett (4. Juni 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> So Freunde der Nacht, nett wars gestern. Klasse, dass wir jetzt trotz Ausfällen immer fünf Leute zusammenkriegen.
> 
> @Thomas: Hoffe, dass wir Dir nicht verheizt haben und dass wir Dich nächste Woche wieder mitschleppen dürfen
> 
> ...



soso, keine Geheimtrails. Sonst wäre ja auch die TRAILPOLIZEI gekommen  
Apropos Trailpolizei: Simon, wenn du den direkten Link für die jeweilige GPS-Track.info Tour rausgibs't, brauchst du sie gar nicht in deinem Account unter "meine Touren" zu veröffentlichen. Man kommt trotzdem drauf und die Tour-Datenbank/Karte wird nicht so vollgestopft mit unkommentierten Touren oder gar Geheimtrailtouren.    

Ich hab jetzt wenigstens wieder ne nutzbare Waschmaschine, dafür aber nen Loch in der Wand (das man zum Glück nicht sieht). Nächste Woche bin ich raus, mal richtige Berge sehen (und vielleicht auch fahren - haben noch nen Platz frei, ggf. bei Interesse PM). Vielleicht dreh ich morgen noch ne kleine Runde hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (5. Juni 2009)

Ich war nach der Tour auch ganz schön platt und wie Saxer66 auch happy 

Bei mir waren es dann 71 Km. In 3:38 Std. Für ne Frühstücksrunde nicht schlecht 

Den Rückweg habe ich mir eben noch einmal auf der Karte angesehen und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass wir einen größeren Bogen ab Deisterkante gefahren sind.

Aber so war es ja demnach nicht

Ob ich mir den Rückweg merken kann weiß ich noch nicht  Den würde ich gerne noch einmal fahren. Da waren dann doch einige Kurven und Abbiegungen dabei 
Vielleicht reicht die Zeit auch mal um in der Kückenmühle mal ein Finisher Weizen zu zischen 

Dafür müssen auch andere Temperaturen her. 10 Grad oben aufm Kamm waren ja schon fast Grenzwertig....

Ach ja, das Canyon hat gehalten


----------



## saxer66 (5. Juni 2009)

guten abend
hat jemand zeit mich morgen wieder ins schlepptau zu nehmen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juni 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Canyon hat gehalten


na glückwunsch 
ist ja neuerdings nicht normal, dass ein canyon-rahmen auch mal länger hält


----------



## Hitzi (7. Juni 2009)

Hält schon knapp 2 Jahre


----------



## stefan64 (8. Juni 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Und damit sich gleich alle mental für die nächste Woche vorbereiten können, schlage ich *Mittwoch, den 10.04.09 - 17.30 Uhr BRB* vor.Simon



Hi Simon,
bleib es dabei?
Wetter wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.
Ich bin mit meiner Frau jedenfalls schon klar.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> bleib es dabei?
> Wetter wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.
> Ich bin mit meiner Frau jedenfalls schon klar.
> ...



Ähm ja, nur ich nicht. So wies aussieht, müssen wir da mal wieder einen dieser unzähligen Hochzeitsvorbereitungstermine wahrnehmen. Donnerstag sollte aber gehen. Kannst Du Deine Frau vielleicht noch ummanagen?


----------



## stefan64 (8. Juni 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Ähm ja, nur ich nicht. So wies aussieht, müssen wir da mal wieder einen dieser unzähligen Hochzeitsvorbereitungstermine wahrnehmen. Donnerstag sollte aber gehen. Kannst Du Deine Frau vielleicht noch ummanagen?



Geht bestimmt noch.
Meine Frau ist da flexible.
Aber für Donnerstag könnte es eine schöne Schlammschlacht werden.
Sieht nach Deisterwetter aus.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. Juni 2009)

So, ich will dann mal festhalten, dass ich morgen um 17.30 Uhr an der BRB bin - ich hoffe mal, wir haben die übrigen 30% der Nicht-Regen-Wahrscheinlichkeit 

Simon


----------



## saxer66 (10. Juni 2009)

Moin!
werd auch versuchen dabei zu sein!
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## stefan64 (10. Juni 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> So, ich will dann mal festhalten, dass ich morgen um 17.30 Uhr an der BRB bin - ich hoffe mal, wir haben die übrigen 30% der Nicht-Regen-Wahrscheinlichkeit
> 
> Simon



Bin auch dabei.
Bei Regen machen wir halt ne kurze Runde bis zum GB und zurück.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxer66 (12. Juni 2009)

@Stefan und Simon:
danke für die klasse Tour gestern...und das Feierabend Bier inclusive Bikewash


----------



## Wasserträger (12. Juni 2009)

Fährt von Euch vielleicht jemand am Sonntag???

Samstag habe ich keine Zeit denn da mache ich Bike-Inspektion!!!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (13. Juni 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch vielleicht jemand am Sonntag???
> 
> Samstag habe ich keine Zeit denn da mache ich Bike-Inspektion!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,
wir treffen uns morgen um 10:00 Uhr am Küchengartenplatz in Linden und fahren dann zum Annaturm.

Ich würd im Deister gerne zwei Trails fahren und dann über GB und BB zurück.

Ich hoffe, das ist dir nicht zu früh.

Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (13. Juni 2009)

Moin Stefan,

10:00 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Ich werde dann alleine fahren. Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## stefan64 (14. Juni 2009)

Das war mal ne amtliche Runde heute.
In Hannover gestartet und zum Annaturm.
Dann Frankweg (oberer Teil), Ladies (unterer Teil), Bombenkratertrail, BMX Bahn, Nienstedter Passtrail, Raketentrail, Regenerationstrail und Funkturmtrail.
Und dann noch von Basche nach Hause, weil wir sonst ne Stunde hätten auf den Zug warten müssen.
86 km und 1440 hm.
Respekt an Thomas, der sich ohne murren alle Trails von mir hat aufschwatzen lassen.
Geht noch einer? - Ja, geht noch!


----------



## saxer66 (14. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Das war mal ne amtliche Runde heute.
> In Hannover gestartet und zum Annaturm.
> Dann Frankweg (oberer Teil), Ladies (unterer Teil), Bombenkratertrail, BMX Bahn, Nienstedter Passtrail, Raketentrail, Regenerationstrail und Funkturmtrail.
> Und dann noch von Basche nach Hause, weil wir sonst ne Stunde hätten auf den Zug warten müssen.
> ...



...jetzt sitz ich auf'm sofa und nix geht mehr
aber im ernst: war ein herrlicher sonntagsausflug!


----------



## könni__ (15. Juni 2009)

@steffan haben wir euch nicht gesten auf dem am annaturm und ladies getroffen?

Welcher ist denn der Regenerationstrail?

Überings Respekt mit dem Klein den Ladies  gibt was auf die Arme

Grüsse Micha


----------



## stefan64 (15. Juni 2009)

könni schrieb:


> @steffan haben wir euch nicht gesten auf dem am annaturm und ladies getroffen?
> 
> Welcher ist denn der Regenerationstrail?
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,
genau das waren wir.

Den Ladies bin ich vorher schon ein paarmal mit dem ungefederten Bike gefahren.
Man muß dafür auch kein Masochist sein. Du muß halt mehr mit den Armen arbeiten.
Ein eingefleischter Fullyfahrer würde dich vielleicht auch einen Masochist nennen, da du die Trails ja auch nur nen Hardtail fährst.
Viel unangenehmer finde ich übrigens da ja den Farnweg oder den unteren Teil vom Frankweg, welche wir beide ausgelassen haben.

Den Einstieg vom Regenerationstrail schicke ich dir per pm (wegen der Trailpolizei).
Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Juni 2009)

TRAILPOLIZEI !
Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit Streife fahren aus? Z.B. Mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (15. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> TRAILPOLIZEI !
> Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit Streife fahren aus? Z.B. Mittwoch?



Mittwoch klingt gut
Mein Wetterfrosch ist der gleichen Meinung


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mittwoch klingt gut
> Mein Wetterfrosch ist der gleichen Meinung



Ich kann Mittwoch definitiv nicht, eventuell Donnerstag - aber auch das steht noch in den Sternen... Werde wohl eher spontan ne kurze Runde drehen, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt...

Simon


----------



## nst (15. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch klingt sehr gut! Wieder um 17:30


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Juni 2009)

17.30 BRB sollte passen. (auch wenn ich eigentlich vorsichtig sein sollte...ich hoffe, diesmal kommt einmal nix dazwischen)


----------



## frankie07 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal wieder was von mir hoeren lassen. 
Bedingt durch kommende Pruefungen werde ich erst ab dem 9.JUli wieder dabei sein. Da meine Laufraeder immer noch schoene Achten haben und ich dafuer keine Zeit und Lust finde sie zu reparieren, ist ne schnelle Runde auch nicht so locker drin. Deshalb wuesch ich euch schoene Touren und das passende Wetter dazu.


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juni 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Ich kann Mittwoch definitiv nicht, eventuell Donnerstag - aber auch das steht noch in den Sternen... Werde wohl eher spontan ne kurze Runde drehen, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt...
> 
> Simon



Donnerstag könnte ich auch...... wie sieht es aus?
mal was anderes fahren? Nicht immer BB und GB?
Flachetappe um Hannover?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (17. Juni 2009)

ich wäre am Donnerstag ab 17:30 auch dabei (sofern die Regierung abnickt ;o)). Flach oder BB / GB ist mir egal. Huet passt es mir gar nicht den wir fahren in den größten Eisschrank von Norddeutschland zum Snowboarden.


----------



## saxer66 (17. Juni 2009)

Moin Kollegen,
da ich momentan auf 'ner Schulung bin bleibt mir diese Woche nur der Fitnessraum des Hotels...
immerhin steht dort ein Fahrrad-Ergometer namens Life Fitness mit "Hügel"-Programm


----------



## stefan64 (17. Juni 2009)

Heute, 17:30 Uhr, BRB.

Ich werde wie immer pünktlich da sein.


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Juni 2009)

bin auch da. Express Deister und zurück? Bis später


----------



## Wasserträger (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schaue hat sich das wohl heute Abend mit der Tour für mich erledigt. Ich schaue später nochmal ob jemand fährt und wenn ja enscheide ich spontan ob ich mitfahre oder nicht. den DK 4 will ich mir aber nicht entgehen lassen )


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin für heute defnitiv raus - der Büroumzug braucht einfach zu viel Zeit. Hoffe noch, dass ich beim DK dabei bin, aber ich wurde in den letzten Tagen zu oft unauffällig darauf angesprochen, ob ich mal wieder ne Tour plane oder am WE schon was vorhabe, so dass ich da wohl auch eher fehlen werde. 

Simon


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> dass ich beim DK dabei bin, aber ich wurde in den letzten Tagen zu oft unauffällig darauf angesprochen, ob ich mal wieder ne Tour plane oder am WE schon was vorhabe, so dass ich da wohl auch eher fehlen werde.
> 
> Simon



junggesellenabschied, oder warum willst du dir den dk 4 entgehen lassen ?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> junggesellenabschied, oder warum willst du dir den dk 4 entgehen lassen ?



Richtig (geraten?)!

Will mit den DK4 defnitiv nicht entgehen lassen - stehe ja nicht ohne Grund auf Platz 1 der Liste , aber der Samstag ist leider der einzige Samstag, der noch in Frage kommt - "der große Tag" rückt bedrohlich näher


----------



## tom de la zett (21. Juni 2009)

na Honk, alles überstanden und den DK4 nicht umsonst ausfallen lassen? War nen wirklich netter Tag!

Wie sieht es denn bei dir und allen anderen diese Woche aus:

Di oder Mi ? Man könnte ja auch mal Treff am Bahnhof Bismarckstr./Linden machen und wir rollern durch den Deister und das Vorland zurück?


----------



## stefan64 (21. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal Treff am Bahnhof Bismarckstr./Linden machen und wir rollern durch den Deister und das Vorland zurück?



Darf man denn um 17:30 Uhr in der Woche schon Bikes mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (21. Juni 2009)

darf man schon, kostet aber ne Stufe 1 Fahrkarte extra. Ab 19.00 ist frei.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> na Honk, alles überstanden und den DK4 nicht umsonst ausfallen lassen? War nen wirklich netter Tag!
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei dir und allen anderen diese Woche aus:
> 
> Di oder Mi ? Man könnte ja auch mal Treff am Bahnhof Bismarckstr./Linden machen und wir rollern durch den Deister und das Vorland zurück?



Moin,

habs überlebt, war aber echt n knüppelharter Tag, da ist son DK echt Kindergeburtstag gegen, das könnt ihr mir glauben. Ich habe den gesamten Sonntag geschlafen. 
Ist halt anstrengend, wenn man 18 Stunden lang nur Alkohol zu sich nimmt... 
Was diese Woche angeht, könnte ich theoretisch ausnahmsweise sowohl Mittwoch als auch Donnerstag - muss aber mal sehen, was unser Büroumzug noch so erfordert. Würde mich dann spontan anschließen, wenn's zeitlich passt...

Simon


----------



## stefan64 (22. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> darf man schon, kostet aber ne Stufe 1 Fahrkarte extra. Ab 19.00 ist frei.



Ich plädiere für Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr BRB.
Wenn schon eine Strecke bahnfahren, dann auf dem Sattel hin und mit Hartmut Mehdorn´s Truppe (ich weiß, den ham se rausgeschmissen) zurück.
Barsinghausen - Hannover z.B. 20:21 - 20:55 (stündlich)
Springe - Hannover z.B. 20:33 - 21:03 (halbstündlich)
Wir könnten dann mal im Westdeister die Trails abfahren oder den beim Deisterkreisel ausgelassenen Teil Richtung Ziegenbuche erkunden.


----------



## nst (22. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr klingt gut. bin dabei!


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr BRB.
> Wenn schon eine Strecke bahnfahren, dann auf dem Sattel hin und mit Hartmut Mehdorn´s Truppe (ich weiß, den ham se rausgeschmissen) zurück.
> Barsinghausen - Hannover z.B. 20:21 - 20:55 (stündlich)
> Springe - Hannover z.B. 20:33 - 21:03 (halbstündlich)
> Wir könnten dann mal im Westdeister die Trails abfahren oder den beim Deisterkreisel ausgelassenen Teil Richtung Ziegenbuche erkunden.



OK; Mittwoch passt mir auch gut.
Können ja dann mal wirklich Express-Route (flach) Richtung Deister - ohne viel Gespiele in GB + BB. Die Sache mit den Ziegenbuchentrails + nochmal Walterbach hab ich nämlich auch im Sinn.


----------



## könni__ (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute es ist wieder soweit, der Lustige Stöckchenleger geht im Deister um. gestern war der obere Farnweg lustig mit Stämmchen garniert.
Raketentrail hatte ich letzte Woche. Ich warte ja noch auf andere Lustige Ideen.... also passt ein bisschen auf oder schickt einen vor der den Mist wegräumt.
Grüsse Micha


----------



## stefan64 (24. Juni 2009)

Stöckchenleger hin oder her, ich bin heute auf jeden Fall um 17:30 Uhr an der BRB.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Stöckchenleger hin oder her, ich bin heute auf jeden Fall um 17:30 Uhr an der BRB.



ich leider nicht...


----------



## tom de la zett (24. Juni 2009)

schade!

Bis später, bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (24. Juni 2009)

Jawoll
80km und 950hm
Und dann noch schön nen Radler im Maschseebiergarten.
Perfekt


----------



## tom de la zett (25. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Jawoll
> 80km und 950hm
> Und dann noch schön nen Radler im Maschseebiergarten.
> Perfekt



hä...? Wir waren doch _drei_ schöne Radler im Maschseebiergarten


----------



## stefan64 (25. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> hä...? Wir waren doch drei schöne Radler im Maschseebiergarten



Ich kann mich eigentlich nur an eine schöne Skaterin erinnern


----------



## Ladys-MTB (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo und guten Abend!
Gibt es hier auch Frauen?
...oder nehmt ihr auch mal Frauen mit?
Thea


----------



## Jennfa (25. Juni 2009)

*Meld*...bin meistens im Deister unterwegs und daher hier aktiver . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## tom de la zett (26. Juni 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend!
> Gibt es hier auch Frauen?
> ...oder nehmt ihr auch mal Frauen mit?
> Thea



...und dann gibt es da noch die Loni, die sich aber meist in aller Herren Länder rumtreibt 

Aber du kannst sicher gern mal mitkommen. Wie sind denn so deine Vorstellungen was Strecke, Länge und Tempo angeht? Meist sind die Touren ab H was das so angeht im mittleren Bereich und meist nur Kerlchen (das kennst du sicher).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (26. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...und dann gibt es da noch die Loni, die sich aber meist in aller Herren Länder rumtreibt
> 
> Aber du kannst sicher gern mal mitkommen. Wie sind denn so deine Vorstellungen was Strecke, Länge und Tempo angeht? Meist sind die Touren ab H was das so angeht im mittleren Bereich und meist nur Kerlchen (das kennst du sicher).



Wobei mittlerer Bereich nen dehnbarer Begriff ist.
Am Mittwoch wars bei mir für ne Feierabendrunde eher der obere mittlere Bereich.


----------



## tom de la zett (26. Juni 2009)

...oder eher der mittlere obere Bereich?! Naja, war halt fast Midsommer, da muss man die Zeit ja nutzen !


----------



## stefan64 (29. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche aus?
Wieder Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr?


----------



## Loni (29. Juni 2009)

jawoll, die Loni gips noch und sie erfreut sich der Sonne und Berge in Lübüen 

Deswegen möcht ich Euch um was bitten:
Bei uns in der Firma (also der Basis in Hannover) ist diese Woche ein Mountainbiker aus den USA, der sein Rad mithat und gern Biken gehen würde. 
Ich bin ja nun leider nicht da um ihm was zu zeigen. Daher wär es super, wenn Ihr in der Firma anrufen könntet, falls Ihr ne Tour dreht diese Woche. Die Nummer ist 5413917 in Hannover und der Name des Bikers ist John Walker. 
Wär echt prima, wenn das klappt. (Zur Not einfach der Person die rangeht Treffpunkt und Zeit nennen, dann kriegen die das schon hin.)
Ich trau mich jetzt mal aus dem klimatisierten Büro und schnuppere ein bißchen Seeluft  viele Grüße!


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn diese Woche aus?
> Wieder Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr?



könnte eng werden, vielleicht eine mittel-kleine Runde?


----------



## nst (29. Juni 2009)

Am Mittwoch 17:30 steht!


----------



## stefan64 (29. Juni 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> Die Nummer ist 5413917 in Hannover und der Name des Bikers ist John Walker.



Hi Loni,
ich hoffe, das ist kein Aprilscherz.
Er bringt doch wohl nicht seine Kumpels James Beam und Jack Daniel mit.


----------



## Loni (30. Juni 2009)

wenn die auch mit dabei sind bringt er die vielleicht. 
wir amüsieren uns auch immer über seinen Namen. Aber keiner weiß nix was die Eltern sich da gedacht haben 
Ist kein Scherz und wär total klasse, wenn Ihr ihn per Tel. informieren könntet. Danke.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo, mir wurde gestern morgen/mittag mein Cube Acid 09 geklaut. (Hannover Nordtadt Nelkenstraße 18 Nähe der Hauptuni)
Also falls jemand irgendwo nen Cube sehr günstig anbegoten bekommt, bitte die Augen aufhalten.
Wird wahrscheinlich nix bringen aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.
Anbei ein paar Fotos vom Bike.
Am Lenker ist noch ne Klingel(links) und ne Halterung für die Trelok 730 (rechts).
Die Bremsen rasseln/klingeln ein wenig da vermutlich locker.
Austattung ist sonst Original. Beim linken Griff glaub ich fehlt auch dieser Stöpsel außen.

Niedergeschlagener und wütender 
Ice


----------



## stefan64 (30. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,
morgen geht klar.
Johnnie Walker, Jim Beam und Jack Daniel´s sind nicht dabei.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (30. Juni 2009)

muss der so lang arbeiten oder wie??

na ja, Ihr werdet auch ohne die Saufbolde Spaß haben.

schöne Grüße,  Lena


----------



## stefan64 (30. Juni 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> muss der so lang arbeiten oder wie??
> 
> na ja, Ihr werdet auch ohne die Saufbolde Spaß haben.
> 
> schöne Grüße,  Lena



Ich hatte nur deine Kollegin an der Strippe.
Se sagte irgendwas von Fahrrad nicht dabei und noch viel zu tun.


----------



## saxer66 (30. Juni 2009)

werde auch versuchen morgen 1730 an der Bid Red Bridge zu sein


----------



## Hitzi (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht.........

werde im Biergarten ein paar Kaltschalen verhaften 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Juli 2009)

schaffe es leider nicht 

Viel Spass


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. Juli 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> schaffe es leider nicht
> 
> Viel Spass



Handwerker? Geht die Lampe im Flur nicht?  *duckundweg*


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Juli 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Handwerker? Geht die Lampe im Flur nicht?  *duckundweg*



Klatsch! Mist verfehlt!    Neee, normale Malooche, die vor Urlauben noch so abzuarbeiten ist....

Wie ist denn dein Familienstand, "noch" alles beim alten ?

Schonmal an alle, die bald Urlaub machen, einen schönen selbigen. Im Juli wird es bei mir - eben aus solchen Gründen - vermutlich eher selten was. Ab August wird wieder attackiert


----------



## stefan64 (1. Juli 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> schaffe es leider nicht
> 
> Viel Spass



Hey Tobias,
15 min vor Treffpunkt liest doch keiner mehr.

War heute ne schöne Fahrradtour zum Biergarten.

Aber Whisky gabs da auch nicht, nur Bier.
Hab extra nachgefragt.


----------



## Loni (2. Juli 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur deine Kollegin an der Strippe.
> Se sagte irgendwas von Fahrrad nicht dabei und noch viel zu tun.



na so ein Schummler. vielleicht war er betrunken, als er ankündigte sein Rad zu bringen... 
Ich fahr hier morgen in die Berge  und dann (sofern Wind oder Wellen mir gewogen sind) Surfen  Viele Grüße,  Lena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (2. Juli 2009)

Geheime Aufnahme von Loni entdeckt!!!








[/URL][/IMG]

Schwitzende Grüsse aus Bremen!
Ciao
dino


----------



## Loni (5. Juli 2009)

höhö  erwischt


----------



## Ladys-MTB (6. Juli 2009)

@Stefan64  
Tja, ehrlich gesagt habe ich wenig Angst, dass ich euch den Spaß verderbe, wenn ihr auf mich warten müßt. Meine Kondition liegt auf der Skala 1-5 so bei 2,5 würde ich sagen. Ihr seid bestimmt alle 5er-Kandidaten. Ich bin aus dem Nordhessischen Bergland, aber leider seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren, da ich seit 2007 hier in Hannover arbeite. Downhill-mäßig habe ich noch nie geschoben, da trau ich mir schon viel zu (das verlernt man nich so schnell) :O). Von der Fahrtdauer her bin ich immer so 2-3 Stunden gefahren. Also, wenn ihr mal ne "ne ruhige Runde" fahren wollt, werd ich mich mal versuchen! 
VG Thea


----------



## Epinephrin (6. Juli 2009)

Ahoi,

habe mich bisher ein paar mal bei/mit den Deisterfreunden rumgetrieben. Zwischen Mo und Fr fahre ich gelegentlich im Benther und Gehrdener Berg. 

Suche hier noch ein paar Leute, gleich welches Leistungslevel, die an spontanen Feierabendrunden interessiert sind.


----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

Kann mir hier jemand zum folgenden Problem behilflich sein?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=408891


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Juli 2009)

@Thea & Epinephrin

Ich fahre mit nen paar Freunden auch oefter unter der Woche rund um Gehrdener und Benther rum. Je nachdem wer da mitkommt ist das zuegig oder chillig (fuer mich ;-))

Start ist bei uns meistens gg. 18 Uhr in Oberricklingen...

Deister meistens nur am WE, je nach Zeit...

Wenn sich das Wetter haelt, wuerde ich evtl. heute Abend noch fahren, sonst auch morgen oder Mittwoch.

Wenn irgendwer mit moechte, koennen wir gern nen Treffpunkt ausmachen. Tempomaessig ist das immer flexibel und tagesformabhaengig...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (6. Juli 2009)

Mit RR oder MTB? Interesse immer! Bin heute das erste mal mit meinem RR (gebraucht gekauft, nur mal so zum "schnüffeln") von H durch Ronnenberg Richtung Gehrden und über Everloh wieder nach H zurück gefahren, ohne Karte. Auweia, wo ich so eine schlechte Orientierung habe! Wollte mir mal einen pers. Eindruck über die Entfernung/Strecke machen.
 ich freu mich!
VG Thea


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Juli 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Mit RR oder MTB? Interesse immer! Bin heute das erste mal mit meinem RR (gebraucht gekauft, nur mal so zum "schnüffeln") von H durch Ronnenberg Richtung Gehrden und über Everloh wieder nach H zurück gefahren, ohne Karte. Auweia, wo ich so eine schlechte Orientierung habe! Wollte mir mal einen pers. Eindruck über die Entfernung/Strecke machen.
> ich freu mich!
> VG Thea


 
MTB... je nach Zeit und Mitfahrern und evtl. Einkehr sind das zw. 30 und 40 km und dauert so 2-3h... Liegt eigentlich relativ nah aneinander... Da man(frau) die Huegel ganz gut sehen kann, geht das auch ohne Karte ;-)

Nen RR ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, muss mit dem MTB vorlieb nehmen.

Wenn das Wetter abends ne trockene Runde zulaesst, poste ich nochmal was in Sachen Feierabendrunde.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## frankie07 (6. Juli 2009)

Bin diese Woche dann wohl auch mal wieder dabei. Muss meine LRS nur morgen oder Mi wegbringen und wieder gerade machen lassen...
Pruefungen sind zumindest erfolgreich absolviert


----------



## Ladys-MTB (6. Juli 2009)

yippi, muss morgen nur meine neuen Mounty-Reifen aufziehen , wenn es quittig ist habe ich sonst schiss, dass ich ne Schwalbe mache. 
Hab doch grad Urlaub!!
Wo genau trefft ihr euch? Son Shit, ich brauche immer genug Zeit zur Vorbereitung. Ich kenne mich westlich vom Maschsee (alles ab dem Stadion) sehr schlecht aus. Sonst irre ich durch die Gegend und ihr wartet.

Das Wetter soll stabil bleiben, guckst du  ...

http://wetter.t-online.de/index_cms.php?day=1&detail=W103390

Morgen vor dem Frühstück ne lockere Runde Joggen, dann nach dem Frühstück ne RR-Runde zum Wietzesee. Ich muss  DRINGEND  Kondition machen. 
VG Thea


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Juli 2009)

Urlaub, na das waer ja was...  

Ich muss morgen nachmittag noch nach der Arbeit meinem Nachbarn helfen eine Waschmaschine wegzubringen, danach haette ich Zeit. Waere wohl etwa 17:30...

Wir fahren normal immer von Oberricklingen aus Rtg. Ronnenberg (Kuekenmuehle vorbei) Rtg. Gehrden. Wenn du hier in der Ecke irgendeine Landmarke kennst, koennen wir uns da gerne treffen (und alle anderen Feierabendbikeinteressierten auch)

Uwe


----------



## Ritschie (7. Juli 2009)

Hi Feierabendbiker...

Der übliche Treffpunkt der üblichen Verdächtigen aus diesem Thread ist die "BRB" (rote Fußgängerbrücke nähe Stadion bzw. Gilde-Parkbühne). Die Alphatiere scheinen aber gerade im Urlaub zu sein, so daß ich hier mal einspringe.

Vorschlag: Treff morgen Mi, um 17:30 (s.o.) und dann je nach Gusto kleine Berge (BB, GB und WB) oder aber auch zum Deister. Kenne mich da ganz gut aus und kann gerne den Guide machen. Letzten Mi. reichte es sogar hinterher noch zu einem kühlen Erfrischungsgetränk im Ricklinger Biergarten...

Gruß Ritschie


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Juli 2009)

Moin Ritschie

Wir hatten gestern spontan ne kleine GB & BB Runde gemacht, heute Abend wirds zeitmaessig wohl zu eng. Ricklinger Biergarten ist ja gleich bei mir umme Ecke, wohne da keinen Kilometer von weg.

Was ist denn der WB? Ich kenne nur noch den SB (Suelberg..) zwisch H und Deister...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## saxer66 (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Ritschie!
leider komm ich heut nicht früh genug aus der Arbeit raus...
viel Spaß beim Biken
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und bei der Gelegenheit auch abmelden. Nach erfolgreicher Hochzeit  gehts nun nach Kanada, vielleicht kann ich zwischendurch mal ein Foto mit deisterfreun.de-Trikot aus Whistler reinstellen...

Euch noch einen schönen Sommer, ab Anfang August bin ich dann wieder mit von der Partie!

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (8. Juli 2009)

Hast du geheiratet? Dann alles Gute.
Wirst deinen Spass in Kanada haben. Nimmst denn dein Rad mit?

Und lass die Baeren in Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. Juli 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Hast du geheiratet? Dann alles Gute.


Ja, danke!



frankie07 schrieb:


> Wirst deinen Spass in Kanada haben. Nimmst denn dein Rad mit?


Nein, werde mir bei Gelegenheit was leihen. Ist ja aber ne Hochzeitsreise, da kann man nicht jeden Tag biken gehen 



frankie07 schrieb:


> Und lass die Baeren in Ruhe


Mal sehen, wenn sie mir nicht die Lachse vor der Nase wegfangen


----------



## Ritschie (8. Juli 2009)

@saxer66: Hab's dann natürlich auch nicht mehr geschafft, aber zum Glück war das Wetter eh mies ;-)

@Power-Valve: WB soll Wolfsberg heissen, der Süllberg ist meines Wissens die Kuppe mit den Windrädern drauf, der Wolfsberg der bewaldete grössere Hügel daneben mit den Trails. 1km zum Ricklinger Biergarten ist so in etwa auch meine Reichweite von zu Hause, daß wir uns da noch nicht über den Haufen gefahren haben ...

Gruß an Alle,
vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche mit einer gemeinsamen FA-Runde

Ritschie


----------



## Power-Valve (12. Juli 2009)

morgen abend... soll wieder nen bisschen Wetter sein. Geplant ist ne lockere Feierabendrunde, hab da nen paar Kollegen und Freunde aufgetan die das mal probieren wollen... everybody will be waited for.

Wir treffen uns wohl zw. 17:30 und 18 Uhr in Ober-Ricklingen, genaues weiss ich erst wenn klar ist wer mitkommt. (Nen paar muessen wohl noch Autos parken)

Schickt mir ne PN, wir koennen das kurzfristig per Telefon absprechen...



@Ritschie... WB, klar... hab ich noch nie gehoert, dachte das gehoert zum SB...

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## frankie07 (12. Juli 2009)

Glaub ich waere dann auch mal wieder am Start
Wird mal  langsam Zeit, dass ich mein Lernfett wegbekomme!


----------



## Power-Valve (14. Juli 2009)

nette Tour gestern, haette mir das "mit dem Gesicht am Baum bremsen" nur sparen sollen... alles ordentlich geschwollen heute. Toll...


----------



## frankie07 (14. Juli 2009)

In den Bergen wars echt schoen. Aber auf hin und Rueckweg musste ich meine Beine ganz schoen beanspruchen
Gute Besserung deinem Gesicht


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> In den *Bergen* wars echt schoen. Aber auf hin und Rueckweg musste ich meine Beine ganz schoen beanspruchen
> Gute Besserung deinem Gesicht



welche berge ? wo wart ihr denn


----------



## Power-Valve (14. Juli 2009)

Muehlenberg, Ronnenberg, Gehrdener Berg, Benther Berg und viele mehr ;-)


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Juli 2009)

Ritschie schrieb:


> @Power-Valve: WB soll Wolfsberg heissen, der Süllberg ist meines Wissens die Kuppe mit den Windrädern drauf, der Wolfsberg der bewaldete grössere Hügel daneben mit den Trails. 1km zum Ricklinger Biergarten ist so in etwa auch meine Reichweite von zu Hause, daß wir uns da noch nicht über den Haufen gefahren haben ...
> 
> Gruß an Alle,
> vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche mit einer gemeinsamen FA-Runde
> ...



Kleine Heimatkunde 
Vörier Berg: Windräder
Süllberg: der "große" mit Wald + Trails
Wolfsberg: der mit dem Hexenhaus am Ort

Fährt heute od. morgen jemand?

Nachtrag: -> 17.30 Start am Fackelträger Nordufer Richtung Benther/Deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (20. Juli 2009)

ist zwar immer noch Urlaubszeit in de Stadt, aber ich werd morgen wohl fahren. 17.00 rote Brücke. jemand dabei?


----------



## stefan64 (20. Juli 2009)

Kann leider nicht


----------



## tom de la zett (20. Juli 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht



MiWo? Ginge auch.


----------



## stefan64 (20. Juli 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> MiWo? Ginge auch.



MiWo 17:00 Uhr hört sich besser an.
Was sagt denn dein Wetterradar?


----------



## frankie07 (20. Juli 2009)

Wetter sieht schlecht aus.
Ich hab zwar den Rest der Woche Nachtdienst, aber evt. kann ich mich trotzdem fuer ne ruhige Runde ermutigen


----------



## Power-Valve (20. Juli 2009)

Die Wunden von letzter Woche sind verheilt... Ich waere dabei, allerdings komm ich vor 17 Uhr nicht aus der Firma raus. Koennte gg. 17:30 irgendwo im Bereich Oberricklingen oder so dazustossen.
Wettertechnisch sieht es anscheinend morgen besser aus als Mittwoch...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (21. Juli 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Die Wunden von letzter Woche sind verheilt... Ich waere dabei, allerdings komm ich vor 17 Uhr nicht aus der Firma raus. Koennte gg. 17:30 irgendwo im Bereich Oberricklingen oder so dazustossen.
> Wettertechnisch sieht es anscheinend morgen besser aus als Mittwoch...
> 
> Gruss Uwe



na dann versuchen wir morgen Mi. mal 17.30 rote Brücke, oder? Ich roller jetzt schon mal los....


----------



## Power-Valve (21. Juli 2009)

aeh, ich wuerde heute fahren... ruf mal an falls du das noch liest, ich schick dir ne PN mit meiner Nummer...


----------



## stefan64 (22. Juli 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> na dann versuchen wir morgen Mi. mal 17.30 rote Brücke, oder? Ich roller jetzt schon mal los....



Hi Tobias,
ich hoffe, es bleibt dabei.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 17:30 Uhr startklar.
Sonst noch wer regenresistent?


----------



## Power-Valve (22. Juli 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Tobias,
> ich hoffe, es bleibt dabei.
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 17:30 Uhr startklar.
> Sonst noch wer regenresistent?


Solange es nicht regnet... immer ;-)

Welchen Weg nehmt ihr denn dann? Wohn halt quasi schon auf halben Weg zw. roter Bruecke und GB / BB in Oberricklingen...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Juli 2009)

Wetter gut, schaffe es.
Vorschlag: Wolfsberg+Co
Kann Route zum Benther nicht mehr sehen... 

Also bis gleich Brücke.

T.


----------



## Power-Valve (22. Juli 2009)

und bei mir hat bis eben nen Handwerker gesessen, das wird nix. dann eben naechstes Mal...


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Juli 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> und bei mir hat bis eben nen Handwerker gesessen, das wird nix. dann eben naechstes Mal...



hmmm.... die sitzen doch sonst immer bei mir ? 
Nächstes Mal kriegen wir das hin. Nächste Woche kann ich aber nicht, muss mal wieder in die Ferne schweifen 

Hatten wohl echt Wetterglück heute, wenn ich gerade raus schau' !


----------



## Power-Valve (28. Juli 2009)

morgen irgendwer fuer ne Feierabendrunde zu haben?


----------



## frankie07 (28. Juli 2009)

Muss mal schaun, ob mein Fraeulein Zeit hat oder nicht. Sonst waere ich dabei.


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2009)

Hitzi
hier die Tour vom Benther zum Naturfreundehaus in Basche
GPS Daten per mail an dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. August 2009)

Hey,

hier ist ja nicht so richtig viel los. Bin endlich wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden und heiß aufs Biken - in Kanada konnte ich ja "nur" 1x, aber Whistler ist einfach unglaublich!!!







Wenn sich der Jetlag in Grenzen hält, bin ich Donnerstag für eine langsame Runde zum wiedereingewöhnen ans Bergauffahren zu haben...

Grüße
Simon


----------



## stefan64 (3. August 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Jetlag in Grenzen hält, bin ich Donnerstag für eine langsame Runde zum wiedereingewöhnen ans Bergauffahren zu haben...
> 
> Grüße
> Simon



Hi Simon,
der Jetlag sollte doch langsam abgeklungen sein.
Ich hab mir für Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr schon mal vorsorglich ne Genehmigung eingeholt.
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. August 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> der Jetlag sollte doch langsam abgeklungen sein.
> Ich hab mir für Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr schon mal vorsorglich ne Genehmigung eingeholt.
> Stefan



Wie abgeklungen? Bin heute nacht um 3:00 Uhr aufgewacht und bin seitdem hellwach. 

Trotzdem buche auch ich mal den Donnerstag, 17.30 Uhr. Wir könnten ja zum Abschluss mal am Maschsee ein Alster nehmen 

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (3. August 2009)

Sollte ich wieder gesund sein, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei....


----------



## stefan64 (4. August 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Sollte ich wieder gesund sein, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei....



Du hast aber jetzt nicht Schweinegrippe, oder?
Weil, dann muß ich Donnerstag mit Mundschutz fahren.
Mein Chef hat mir verboten, Schweinegrippe zu kriegen

Warum meldet sich denn bei dem schönen Bikewetter keiner?
Sind denn sonst alle im Urlaub?


----------



## frankie07 (5. August 2009)

Ich hab Urlaub
Und heute 2 Wochen Sportverbot bekommen...
Keine Grippe nur festsitzenden Schnupfen. Und heute hatte ich leichte Herzschmerzen. Naja dann zum Arzt und der hat gemeint ich muss mich schonen, sonst kann sich der Virus aufs Herz ausbreiten Toll nicht?


----------



## stefan64 (6. August 2009)

Hi Simon,
bist du heute um 17:30 Uhr noch im Rennen?
Sonst ist ja wohl keiner dabei.
Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (6. August 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> bist du heute um 17:30 Uhr noch im Rennen?
> Sonst ist ja wohl keiner dabei.
> Stefan



Na logo. Rad steht im Büro nebenan und knarzt wie gewohnt (wenn auch nicht im Stehen)...

Bis nachher , 17.30 Uhr BRB - vielleicht schließt sich ja spontan noch wer an?
Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (6. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,
bin zwar wieder im Lande, mach diese Woche aber mal Ruhe (die Beine hams verdient). Viel Spass !

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (6. August 2009)

ich muss heute abend packen, morgen geht's nach Duisburg... Ab Mitte naechster Woche evtl. wieder, mal schauen wie es mir geht ;-)

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. August 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ich muss heute abend packen, morgen geht's nach Duisburg... Ab Mitte naechster Woche evtl. wieder, mal schauen wie es mir geht ;-)
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Gehörst du zu den HannoverRadis?
Haben wir euch am Annaturm getroffen?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Power-Valve (6. August 2009)

genau... der mit dem Kopftuch...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. August 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> genau... der mit dem Kopftuch...



Wir werden im Sektor "S" sein. Und mit exto in "A" direkt an der Strecke.

Bis Duisburg


----------



## saxer66 (10. August 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Warum meldet sich denn bei dem schönen Bikewetter keiner?
> Sind denn sonst alle im Urlaub?


...also ich bin im urlaub, allleridngs hab ich grad eine woche biken im kaisergebirge(nähe kufstein) hinter mir
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cott-schott (10. August 2009)

hallo wo trift ihr euch denn  so zum krusen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (18. August 2009)

Hol den Fred nach vorne........

Der Sommer ist abgehakt. Dank Schultersprengung nach einem satten Satz (fahrfehler mit Trekkingbike ohne Fremdeinwirkung) ist jetzt mind. 12 Wochen Ruhe in der Schulter angesagt. No Biking! 
OP ist auch schon durch und der Patient lebt noch 

Ich kann die Fachklinik für Orthopädie im Annastift in Kirchrode/Kleefeld empfehlen  TOP Arbeit! Kaum Schmerzen aber dafür bin ich mit Titan angereichert worden


----------



## marcx (18. August 2009)

Na immerhin Leichtbaumaterial 

Gute Bessereung wünsche ich!


----------



## Wasserträger (18. August 2009)

Hitzi von mir auch Gute Besserung und solche Sachen kommen nur vom Fremdgehen :O). Mit dem MTB wäre das vielleicht nicht passiert.


----------



## stefan64 (18. August 2009)

Jetzt müssen schon die Langzeitverletzten den Fred aus der Versenkung holen.
Ist denn immer noch Urlaubszeit?

Ich stehe auf jeden Fall am Donnerstag für ne Runde zur Verfügung.

@Hitzi: Sieh zu, daß du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst. In 12 Wochen ist der Sommer rum und man muß schon mit Schnee rechnen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. August 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf jeden Fall am Donnerstag für ne Runde zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, werde aber nicht viel schneller sein als vor 2 Wochen 



stefan64 schrieb:


> @Hitzi: Sieh zu, daß du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst. In 12 Wochen ist der Sommer rum und man muß schon mit Schnee rechnen



Tssss, keine Männerprobe, mittem Trekkingrad schwerstverletzen - was ist nur los mit Euch? Ich hoffe nur, ich verweichliche im Alter nicht so  
Im Ernst: Gute Besserung - werd bald wieder fit! Und lass Dir das Titan geben, wenn es wieder raus kommt, könnteste den Canyon Rahmen sicherheitshalber mit verstärken...!


----------



## tom de la zett (18. August 2009)

na hallo! Urlaub ist vorbei 

Wann Do.? Soll ja recht mollig warm werden, viell. mach ich da eher Feierabend....


----------



## Hitzi (18. August 2009)

Danke  bei der Krankengymnastik gebe ich alles.......

So schlimm ist Fremdgehen nun auch nicht 

Aber das mit dem Schnee sehe ich derzeit noch nicht so...... eher kurze Hose bei den Temperaturen 

angenehmes schwitzen am Donnerstag 

@H/WF-Honk: Titan bleibt im Körper... nix mit ans Canyon


----------



## schappi (19. August 2009)

Hitzi gute Besserung!
Bamit wir dich bald wieder so:




Und so erleben können!


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2009)

Dauert nicht mehr lange  nur noch fünf Wochen die Armschlinge 

Thanx für die Bilder


----------



## stefan64 (19. August 2009)

cott-schott schrieb:


> hallo wo trift ihr euch denn  so zum krusen?



Treffpunkt ist normalerweise die BRB (Blöde Rote Brücke) an der Gilde Parkbühne.



H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Ich auch, werde aber nicht viel schneller sein als vor 2 Wochen



Also dann Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr an der BRB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Also dann Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr an der BRB.



Hmm, ich hoffe, ich schaffe das. Habe um 16.00 Uhr noch nen Termin - falls ich nicht pünktlich bin, braucht ihr nicht zu warten...


----------



## Power-Valve (20. August 2009)

mir ist das definitiv viiiiiel zu warm... aber die Tage bin ich mal dabei...

Viel Spass!


Uwe


----------



## Hitzi (20. August 2009)

Fahrt heute schon ruhig...... Ich kriege beim abhängen auf der Terrasse schon im sitzen Schwitz Attacken  
Eine Flasche Wasser vorher mal zum durchspülen in den Körper füllen 

Viel Spaß


----------



## tom de la zett (20. August 2009)

also ich mag ja Sommer touren aber heute ist mir auch zu warm - da lockt Grill und Bier doch mehr ;o)

Vertage auf Morgen od. Wochenende


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> also ich mag ja Sommer touren aber heute ist mir auch zu warm - da lockt Grill und Bier doch mehr ;o)
> 
> Vertage auf Morgen od. Wochenende



Samstag wäre bei mir auch denkbar  

Grillen und Bier trinken kann ich auch im Winter. OK, biken auch. Egal, ich fahre in ner halben Stunde los. Bin also pünktlich am Wasser, äh auf der Brücke.,.. 

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (21. August 2009)

Ich bin dann in 2 Wochen hoffentlich auch mal wieder dabei. Nach der schweren Erkaeltung bring ich meinen Kreislauf erstmal wieder allein in Schwung. Wer also am Abend fuer ne kleine Tour zu haben ist mit sehr leichtem Tempo, der kann sich ja melden. Wollte so taeglich 1-2 h radeln.

Warum ich eigentlich eher hier schreibe:
Da mein Handy kaputt ist, schaue ich mich gerade nach einem Neuem um. Ich wuerde gerne Handy mit Fahrradnavigation verbinden. Da ich weiss, dass hier einige mit Navi unterwegs sind, wollte ich mal Fragen, welche Software und evt. auch Handy ihr benutzt. Geht das mit jedem GPS-faehigen Haendy oder muss ich da etwas beruecksichtige? 
Danke fuer alle Antworten


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. August 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann in 2 Wochen hoffentlich auch mal wieder dabei. Nach der schweren Erkaeltung bring ich meinen Kreislauf erstmal wieder allein in Schwung. Wer also am Abend fuer ne kleine Tour zu haben ist mit sehr leichtem Tempo, der kann sich ja melden. Wollte so taeglich 1-2 h radeln.
> 
> Warum ich eigentlich eher hier schreibe:
> Da mein Handy kaputt ist, schaue ich mich gerade nach einem Neuem um. Ich wuerde gerne Handy mit Fahrradnavigation verbinden. Da ich weiss, dass hier einige mit Navi unterwegs sind, wollte ich mal Fragen, welche Software und evt. auch Handy ihr benutzt. Geht das mit jedem GPS-faehigen Haendy oder muss ich da etwas beruecksichtige?
> Danke fuer alle Antworten



ad 1: Ich würde Samstag gerne eine kleine, gerne auch gemütliche Runde drehen. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust mitzukommen...

ad 2: Das IPhone ist als TelefonNachrichtenEMailInternetInfobeschaffungsgerät echt super, das GPS taugt aber - bislang - nur zum Aufzeichnen, vor allem mangels guter Software und passender Lenkerhalterung. auch die Akkulaufzeit ist relativ kurz. Das wäre ein Windoof-basierendes System sicher besser. Weiß da nicht der Invalide Bescheid...?


----------



## Power-Valve (21. August 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Warum ich eigentlich eher hier schreibe:
> Da mein Handy kaputt ist, schaue ich mich gerade nach einem Neuem um. Ich wuerde gerne Handy mit Fahrradnavigation verbinden. Da ich weiss, dass hier einige mit Navi unterwegs sind, wollte ich mal Fragen, welche Software und evt. auch Handy ihr benutzt. Geht das mit jedem GPS-faehigen Haendy oder muss ich da etwas beruecksichtige?
> Danke fuer alle Antworten


 
Die meiste Softwareauswahl auch in Sachen Karten etc. gibt es bei Windows Mobil Geraeten... Dort kannst du auch Topokarten einbinden.

Achten solltest du auf den verbauten GPS Chipsatz: Sirf-III ist aktuell, die 4er Version erst im entstehen. Wenn da nix gescheites drin ist, ists Essig mit Empfang im Wald...

Fuer meinen BlackBerry gibt es nur google Maps und ne ganz einfache Tracking Software. Und der GPS Chipsatz ist nicht sonderlich empfindlich. Hab jetzt nen Garmin Edge...


----------



## frankie07 (21. August 2009)

Danke erstmal fuer die Antworten.

Hab gelesen, dass man sich auch einen GPS Emphaenger von Tomtom extern dazu kaufen kann. Wollt schon ganz gerne paar Routen auch mal alleine abfahren koennen.

Mit morgen weiss ich noch nicht genau, da ich abends/nachts immer arbeiten muss. Da hab ich meine Heim-Arbeit-Heim-Tour immer jeden Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxer66 (21. August 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> ad 1: Ich würde Samstag gerne eine kleine, gerne auch gemütliche Runde drehen. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust mitzukommen...
> 
> hi simon!
> ich wäre morgen dabei!
> ...


----------



## Power-Valve (21. August 2009)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal fuer die Antworten.
> 
> Hab gelesen, dass man sich auch einen GPS Emphaenger von Tomtom extern dazu kaufen kann. Wollt schon ganz gerne paar Routen auch mal alleine abfahren koennen.



TomTom's sind doch eher Auto Navis... Gross und schwer, recht kurze Akkulaufzeit. Des weiteren kannst du meines Wissens dort keine Tracks oder Routen draufladen.

Zum Abfahren von vorher zusammengestellten Tracks eignen sich die div. Garmin Geraete, die sind auch Wasserfest und mit Fahrradhaltern versehen. Gibt es mit und ohne Kartendarstellung.

Hast du evtl. noch nen PDA mit Bluetooth oder so? Der wuerde sich auch anbieten zum ersten ausprobieren. GPS Maus dazu und los...


Morgen biken: Wenn ihr nicht so spaet loswollt, bin ich dabei. Muss nachmittags allerdings noch nach Berlin fahren, Geburtstagsparty... Um 14 oder 15 Uhr muss ich weg... Start gg. Mittag waere klasse. nicht so flott ist auch gut, mein Freilauf klappert seit Duisburg...


----------



## frankie07 (22. August 2009)

Stand halt irgendwas hier im Forum, dass jemand mit einem alten Sony und GPS-Maus seine Routen plant. Muss ich wohl mal direkt da unter dem threat nachfragen.

Wenn ihr so frueh los wollt, bin ich definitiv raus. Werd erstmal schlafen


----------



## tom de la zett (22. August 2009)

@ Simon und alle

habe gerade (mit Udo) kurzfristig ne Runde (3h?) anberaumt und werden 12.14 auf der roten Brücke vorbeirollern. Biste dabei?


----------



## Power-Valve (22. August 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @ Simon und alle
> 
> habe gerade (mit Udo) kurzfristig ne Runde (3h?) anberaumt und werden 12.14 auf der roten Brücke vorbeirollern. Biste dabei?




hmpf... zu spaet gelesen...

Morgen irgendjemand so gg 13 Uhr?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. August 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> @ Simon und alle
> 
> habe gerade (mit Udo) kurzfristig ne Runde (3h?) anberaumt und werden 12.14 auf der roten Brücke vorbeirollern. Biste dabei?



Hmm, das habsch auch net gelesen. War mit Thomas unterwegs, waren aber erst um 14.00 Uhr an der BRB... Komisch, dass wir euch nicht eingeholt haben - seid ihr nicht über Benther und Gehrdener gefahren? 

Wir hatten jedenfalls ne schöne Runde mit Mögebiertrail im Deister, 1 üblen Platten (bei mir), ner kaputten Pumpe (Thomas Pumpe, aber ich wars) und nem lockeren Cleat (ebenfalls bei mir)... Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht, das Wetter ist ja wirklich perfekt grad. 

Simon

P.S. Nochmal Danke, Thomas, für Schlauch, Pumpe und Werkzeug. Ohne wäre es ne sehr kurze Tour gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (22. August 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Hmm, das habsch auch net gelesen. War mit Thomas unterwegs, waren aber erst um 14.00 Uhr an der BRB... Komisch, dass wir euch nicht eingeholt haben - seid ihr nicht über Benther und Gehrdener gefahren?



Hättet ne Chance gehabt, aber wir hatten noch ne weitere Race-Heißdüse vom RSC dabei.  Und obwohl es für ihn wohl ne "ruhige Tour" war, war es insgesamt doch recht zügig.... Und um 17.00 brannte schon wieder der Grill


----------



## tom de la zett (26. August 2009)

fährt heut jemand? Oder wieder morgen?


----------



## Loni (26. August 2009)

Ich, falls Arbeit es zulässt. wann wie wo was?


----------



## stefan64 (26. August 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> fährt heut jemand? Oder wieder morgen?



Heut geht bei mir nicht.
Morgen schon eher.


----------



## tom de la zett (26. August 2009)

also versuche ich es auch morgen.
 17.30 rote Brücke?


----------



## stefan64 (27. August 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> also versuche ich es auch morgen.
> 17.30 rote Brücke?



17:30 BRB geht klar


----------



## Power-Valve (27. August 2009)

hm... muss bis min. 17 Uhr arbeiten... Zur Not hab ich Toms Nummer... Mal schauen.

Uwe


----------



## tom de la zett (27. August 2009)

muss ich eigtl. schon Stecklichter einstecken?


----------



## Power-Valve (27. August 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> muss ich eigtl. schon Stecklichter einstecken?


Besser ist das... Bei mir wird es wohl nichts, muss laenger arbeiten... Bin heute alleine und nen paar Kundenanbindungen zicken rum.

Sonntag Deister irgendwer? Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Waldkater...


----------



## tom de la zett (30. August 2009)

na, sollten wir das gute Wetter noch nutzen die nächsten Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2009)

Dienstag 18:30 fahren wir ne Runde, wohl Treffen am Spinnrad an der Lister Meile... 

Heute im Deister war es nett... waren zu siebt und hatten Schappi von den Deisterfreun.de n als Fuehrer. Thema waren die Trails im Westdeister...
Nette Tour...


----------



## Wasserträger (31. August 2009)

Wo ist denn das Spinnrad in der Lister Meile??? Würde gerne mitkommen und wenn Ihr vielleicht an der blöden roten Brücke vorbei kommt würde ich gerne da mit einsteigen.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch nochmal kurz schreiben wie die Tour geplant ist. Bis dahin und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## tom de la zett (31. August 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Dienstag 18:30 fahren wir ne Runde, wohl Treffen am Spinnrad an der Lister Meile...
> QUOTE]
> 
> morgen ginge, aber 18.30 ist ja schon ganz schön spät. Wird ja ab 20.00 dunkel. Dummerweise ist morgen auch noch Regen angesagt....


----------



## Power-Valve (31. August 2009)

die RADikalen koennen nicht eher... und ich muss um halb sechs noch zum Flughafen, ne Bekannte wandert nach Australien aus, da muss ich nochmal tschuess sagen... 
Lady-MTB kommt auch...

Zur Not halt Licht ans Rad, die letzten Male waren wir am Ende immer noch im Lister Turm Biergarten...

Edith sagt: Spinnrad ist Lister Meile Ecke Drostestrasse, normal haben wir dann die Trails in Eilenriede und den angrenzende Waelder unter die Raeder genommen. Vor zwei Wochen sind da fast 40km zusammengekommen. Ist zwar recht flach, aber schoen flowig und mit nen paar Highlights gespickt...


----------



## Wasserträger (31. August 2009)

Ist das der Radladen an der Ecke wo es auch zum Krankenhaus geht???


----------



## Power-Valve (31. August 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Ist das der Radladen an der Ecke wo es auch zum Krankenhaus geht???


Nee... Spinnrad ist kein Fahrradladen, sondern verkauft allerhand Tuennes... www.spinnrad-hannover.de

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Ladys-MTB (31. August 2009)

... @ PowerValve: fährst du morgen mit dem Auto, weil ich schaffe es rechtzeitig mit dem Rad da zu sein?! sonst...

[email protected] Tom: Wenn du fährst, wollen wir uns kurz nach 18.00 Uhr am Henni an der Bushaltestelle treffen und mit PowerValve zusammen rüberradeln?

Bis Morgen mit Licht und Regencape!

VG Thea


----------



## Power-Valve (31. August 2009)

ich hab das Fahrrad schon ins Auto geworfen, ich muss um 17:30 am Flughafen sein (traenenreiche Verabschiedung...), wenn ich dann erst noch nachhause fahren muesste, wird das nix mehr...

Licht..  genau, lieber noch einpacken ;-)

Bis morgen!
Uwe


----------



## Wasserträger (1. September 2009)

Ich hoffe es liest noch jemand die Info für heute Abend. Evtl. kommt mir noch ein termin dazwischen. Das entscheidet sich aber erst so gegen 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr. Sollte ich um 18:30 nicht am Treffpunkt sein braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten. Vielleicht klappt es dann später mal und Euch viel Spaß.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (1. September 2009)

Werde auf gutes Wetter hoffend schon eher starten (gegen 17.00 - wenn es dann noch nicht regnet), falls wer Interesse, würde ich dann an der BRB vorbeirollern. Heute aber lockere Runde wg. "Gastfahrer"


----------



## Power-Valve (1. September 2009)

bei uns hat es puenktlich mit Erreichen des ersten Trails angefangen zu regnen. Die letzten Kilometer haben wir das Licht auch wirklich gebraucht.
Hat trotz Regen aber ne Menge Spass gemacht...

Hat irgendwer nen Plan fuer Wochenende? Samstag vormittag oder Sonntag nachmittag wuerde bei mir gehen...
Im Zweifel mit den Deisterfreunden am Waldkater treffen. War ne geile Tour letzten Sonntag...

LG
Uwe


----------



## tom de la zett (2. September 2009)

and again: 17.00 BRB *lockere *Runde mit Gastfahrer


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Moin
Von Hanover ist es nicht weit bis Bad Iburg zur www.teutotour.de. Mal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr könnten euch auch nicht schaden.
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Hitzi (8. September 2009)

Hol wieder nach vorne...........


----------



## tom de la zett (9. September 2009)

hi Hitzi, tja weiss auch nicht was hier los ist?!

Aber im Gehrdener ist was los  Naja, wenigstens vergreift er sich an gleichaltrigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (9. September 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> hi Hitzi, tja weiss auch nicht was hier los ist?!
> 
> Aber im Gehrdener ist was los  Naja, wenigstens vergreift er sich an gleichaltrigen....



Hmm, vielleicht ist es deshalb so ruhig, weil fast alle entweder verletzt sind (wie gehts Dir, Hitzi?) oder Angst haben - vor den aggressiven Mitmenschen im Wald...

Ich hätte trotz der großen Risiken Lust, am Donnerstag mal wieder eine Tour in Angriff zu nehmen - vielleicht lieber ohne Gehrdener...?  Oder guckt Ihr alle Frauenfußball?


----------



## Power-Valve (9. September 2009)

Schappi hat noch ne Version gefunden (im deisterfreun.de Thread)


----------



## tom de la zett (9. September 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht ist es deshalb so ruhig, weil fast alle entweder verletzt sind (wie gehts Dir, Hitzi?) oder Angst haben - vor den aggressiven Mitmenschen im Wald...
> 
> Ich hätte trotz der großen Risiken Lust, am Donnerstag mal wieder eine Tour in Angriff zu nehmen - vielleicht lieber ohne Gehrdener...?  Oder guckt Ihr alle Frauenfußball?



Donnerstag geht bei mir diese Woche nicht. Fahre heut vllt. ne kurze Runde.


----------



## Wasserträger (9. September 2009)

Wenn man das so alles ließt möchte man gar nicht mehr im Wald fahren. Vielleicht sollte ich mein Rotwild verkaufen und mir ein Rennrad kaufen.


----------



## Power-Valve (9. September 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> ... ein Rennrad kaufen.



Da steht dann die Gruen-weisse Rennleitung und vergibt Pokale fuer nicht mitgefuehrte Lampen und fehlende Rueckstrahler in Speichen und an Pedalen...
Quasi vom Regen in die Traufe...


----------



## zarea (9. September 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Da steht dann die Gruen-weisse Rennleitung [...] Quasi vom Regen in die Traufe...



Aber die verprügeln einen nicht. Oder doch?


----------



## Power-Valve (9. September 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Aber die verprügeln einen nicht. Oder doch?


Dafuer waren die Pruegel gratis... Oder mussten die beiden ne Praxisgebuehr zahlen?


----------



## Hitzi (10. September 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Aber die verprügeln einen nicht. Oder doch?



Kommt drauf an.........


----------



## schappi (11. September 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Wenn man das so alles ließt möchte man gar nicht mehr im Wald fahren. Vielleicht sollte ich mein Rotwild verkaufen und mir ein Rennrad kaufen.



Warmduscher!
Was glaubst du warum bei den Deisterfreunden Protektoren und FF Helme so hoch im Kurs stehen?
Die schützen auch vor Stockattacken!
Gruß
Schappi

Sach mal Hitzi, 
wenn du jetzt Langeweile hast, kannst du da nicht mal auf dem Reg Trail partoulieren, der Stöckechenleger dort ist wirklich jeden Tag da und legt alles zu.
Wenn der so weitermacht werden wir den Wald dort besenrein machen, damit er kein Material mehr findet.
Ansonsten wird der Deister gerade durch Harvester großflächig systematisch umgepflügt. Wenn man sich die Zerstörungen durch die Maschinen so anschaut wird einem als Naturliebhaber richtig schlecht.


----------



## stefan64 (14. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich würde gerne Mittwoch ne Feierabendrunde drehen.
Wenn wir um 17:30 Uhr starten wäre jedoch Beleuchtung ratsam.
Evtl. würde bei mir auch schon 16:30 Uhr an der BRB gehen.

Hat jemand Bock?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (14. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich würde gerne Mittwoch ne Feierabendrunde drehen.
> Wenn wir um 17:30 Uhr starten wäre jedoch Beleuchtung ratsam.
> Evtl. würde bei mir auch schon 16:30 Uhr an der BRB gehen.
> ...


----------



## Power-Valve (14. September 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Was und wo ist die BRB?



Big Red Bridge... Fussgaenger Bruecke ueber die Leine, Naehe Stadionbruecke...

Google Earth sei dank:


----------



## Epinephrin (14. September 2009)

Bescheid!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich würde gerne Mittwoch ne Feierabendrunde drehen.
> Wenn wir um 17:30 Uhr starten wäre jedoch Beleuchtung ratsam.
> Evtl. würde bei mir auch schon 16:30 Uhr an der BRB gehen.
> ...



Dabei, aber vor 17.30 Uhr ist schwierig. Werde schon mal die Lampen laden für die kommenden Wochen


----------



## Epinephrin (15. September 2009)

Wo soll´s denn so spät noch hingehen?


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Warmduscher!
> Was glaubst du warum bei den Deisterfreunden Protektoren und FF Helme so hoch im Kurs stehen?
> Die schützen auch vor Stockattacken!
> Gruß
> ...



Ich wollte am Freitag einen Gang durch die Gemeinde machen  Ab ca. 14 uhr Waldkater und dann ein schönes bleifreies Weizen am Annaturm 
Danach die berüchtigten Pfade abwärts 
Aufklärung verkehrt herum sozusagen........
Fahren fällt definitv in diesem Jahr aus  
Mein Arzt will mich bis Jahresende mit gelben Scheinen versehen 
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich das finden soll 

Programmtipp: 
http://www.eoft.eu/tickets/details/event-hannover_theater_am_aegi-2009-11-04_20-00/

HaJü, Stefan und ich sind ab ca. 18 Uhr mit Karten versorgt.
Eine Nachfrage bei SFU ergab, dass ca. noch 100 Karten für die Vorstellung zu haben sind...........
Also ran an den Speck   Nur 1 Vorstellung in Hannover Cinemaxx.
Wer sich bis 18 Uhr bei mir meldet, den versorge ich auch gleich noch mit Karten (10,- E/Stk.) 

**** Edit..... Frist abgelaufen 
Es sind aber noch ein paar Karten da........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## stefan64 (15. September 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Wo soll´s denn so spät noch hingehen?



Bis zum Deister mit einem Trail sollte noch machbar sein.


----------



## Hitzi (16. September 2009)

@ Simon: Karten hat Stefan. Bitte Geld an ihn überreichen. Er gibt dir die Karten. Danke.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. September 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @ Simon: Karten hat Stefan. Bitte Geld an ihn überreichen. Er gibt dir die Karten. Danke.



Super, danke!

@Stefan: Habe ein großes Probem wegen heute abend - mir fehlen 1x Cleats für die Schuhe. Ich hatte gehofft, die werden heute geliefert, lt. Paketverfolgung wird das aber nichts. Werde versuchen heute in der Mittagspause welche zu kaufen, hoffe dieser Radladen in der Südstadt hat sowas... Melde mich nachher nochmal. 

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (16. September 2009)

Wat nu? 16:30 h oder 17:30 h ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bis zum Deister mit einem Trail sollte noch machbar sein.


 
Wann und wo plant Ihr denn den Deister zu erreichen?
Ich bin ab ca. 18 Uhr unterwegs


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Wat nu? 16:30 h oder 17:30 h ?



17:30 Uhr BRB



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wann und wo plant Ihr denn den Deister zu erreichen?
> Ich bin ab ca. 18 Uhr unterwegs



Hi Roudy,
wenn wir pünktlich loskommen sind wir gegen 18:45 Uhr am Waldkaterparkplatz. 
Dann gehts einmal hoch und einen Trail nach Wahl runter.
Zu mehr reicht meine Akkuleistung nicht.
Zurück fahren wir dann denke ich über Holtensen -> Vörie -> Ihme-Rohloven.
Kannst dich vorm Treffpunkt ja schonmal warmfahren

Stefan


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> 
> @Stefan: Habe ein großes Probem wegen heute abend - mir fehlen 1x Cleats für die Schuhe. Ich hatte gehofft, die werden heute geliefert, lt. Paketverfolgung wird das aber nichts. Werde versuchen heute in der Mittagspause welche zu kaufen, hoffe dieser Radladen in der Südstadt hat sowas... Melde mich nachher nochmal.
> 
> Simon



Soll ich dir 1x Cleats für Shimano mitbringen?
Dann können wir die Hufe an der BRB schnell noch beschlagen.

Oder hast du kein Shimano?

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 17:30 Uhr BRB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neue Cleats sind da, ich werde um 17.30 uhr an der BRB sein...

Bis dann!
Simon


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Neue Cleats sind da, ich werde um 17.30 uhr an der BRB sein...
> 
> Bis dann!
> Simon



Auf die Sekunde gleichzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 17:30 Uhr BRB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok, ich werde da sein. Falls die Akkuleistung der begrenzende Faktor ist, könnte ich mich auch allein um die Erleuchtung des Weges kümmern.
Meine Chinataschenlampe macht das gut


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ok, ich werde da sein. Falls die Akkuleistung der begrenzende Faktor ist, könnte ich mich auch allein um die Erleuchtung des Weges kümmern.
> Meine Chinataschenlampe macht das gut



Is o.K.
Aber von Bredenbeck nach Linden begleitest du mich dann schon noch, wenn mir das Licht ausgeht

Obwohl, reicht ja vielleicht, wenn du sie bei dir zuhause aus dem Fenster hängst und Richtung Linden strahlen läßt.
Dann kann ich im Flutlicht nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Is o.K.
> Aber von Bredenbeck nach Linden begleitest du mich dann schon noch, wenn mir das Licht ausgeht
> 
> Obwohl, reicht ja vielleicht, wenn du sie bei dir zuhause aus dem Fenster hängst und Richtung Linden strahlen läßt.
> Dann kann ich im Flutlicht nach Hause fahren.



Ich habe noch laaange am Waldrand gestanden und versucht euch heimzuleuchten.

Seid Ihr gut angekommen?
Epiniphrin du auch?

Hat mir gefallen, bis auf meine Fehlleitung Richtung B217


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe noch laaange am Waldrand gestanden und versucht euch heimzuleuchten.
> 
> Seid Ihr gut angekommen?
> Epiniphrin du auch?
> ...



Hans Jürgen und ich sind gut angekommen.
Licht hat auch noch bis nach Hause gereicht.
Für ne Spätsommerrunde im Dunkeln wars ne verdammt lange Runde.
Ich hatte knapp 80 km auf dem Tacho.

Stefan


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hans Jürgen und ich sind gut angekommen.
> Licht hat auch noch bis nach Hause gereicht.
> Für ne Spätsommerrunde im Dunkeln wars ne verdammt lange Runde.
> Ich hatte knapp 80 km auf dem Tacho.
> ...



Moin,

habs auch überlebt - die letzten Meter an der Leine lang waren zwar recht finster, aber ich kannte den Weg ja wirklich, trotzdem: noch Mal fahre ich sowas im Enegergiesparmodus nur bei Vollmond... 

Simon

@Stefan: Üweisung ist raus - danke nochmal!


----------



## Epinephrin (21. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe noch laaange am Waldrand gestanden und versucht euch heimzuleuchten.
> 
> Seid Ihr gut angekommen?
> Epiniphrin du auch?
> ...



Danke der Nachfrage! Bin dann noch komplett nach Hause gekeucht. Licht war kein Problem dank Ixon IQ . Habe mich wohl einigermaßen von `ner leichten Bronchitis erholt. Bin gestern 60 km im flachen Land unterwegs gewesen - ging schon besser. Wäre nächstes Mal auch gerne  wieder dabei!


----------



## glandich (21. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hab von Stefan (alias Wasserträger) erfahren, dass ihr euch hin und wieder zum MTB´en trefft. Würde mich gern mal mit einklinken. Ob meine Haxen hart genug sind, werde ich dann ja sehen! Wann steigt ihr das nächste mal auf´s Rad?

Glandich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2009)

glandich schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab von Stefan (alias Wasserträger) erfahren, dass ihr euch hin und wieder zum MTB´en trefft. Würde mich gern mal mit einklinken. Ob meine Haxen hart genug sind, werde ich dann ja sehen! Wann steigt ihr das nächste mal auf´s Rad?
> Glandich


 
Heute gleich an mehreren Stellen:
Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen und Sportplatz Bredenbeck, jeweils 18:30 // 19 Uhr


----------



## glandich (22. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute gleich an mehreren Stellen:
> Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen und Sportplatz Bredenbeck, jeweils 18:30 // 19 Uhr


 
Wird heute nicht klappen. hab ca. 30 km bis zum Deister und darf noch arbeiten. Gebt doch einfach zum WE eine Info ab. Da sieht es deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Wasserträger (25. September 2009)

Moinsen,

Wir müssen zwar Samstagabend zu einer Einweihungsparty nach Hildesheim aber die ich fahren muss wird sich der Alkoholpegel bie mir in Grenzen halten. Somit wollte ich am Sonntag gegen 13:00 Uhr die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen nutzen. Folgende Route habe ich ins Auge gefasst: Start wird der Parkplatz Wladkater sein. Von dort geht es zum Annaturm und dann Richtung Nienstädter Pass. Hoch zum Nordmannsturm und dort den verblockten trail suchen. Wieder zum Kammweg Richtung Funkturmtrail und von dort über den Nordmasturm, Nienstädter Pass und Annatrumr wieder zurück zum Waldkater.

Sollte keiner Lust haben werde ich mit dem trekkingrad eine Strassenrunde drehen.

Grüße u vielleicht bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glandich (25. September 2009)

Hallo Stefan,
sehen uns dann am Waldkater.

Steppi


----------



## tom de la zett (25. September 2009)

Will mich kurz mal rückwirkend abmelden. Bei mir wirds bis Mitte Oktober aus privaten und dienstlichen Gründen nix mit planmäßigem Radfahren.
Bis denne viel Spass!!


----------



## Wasserträger (28. September 2009)

Moin Steppi,

die Schraube(n) sind bestellt und mal sehen wann sie bei mir ankommt. Wenn das Wetter am WE  wieder gut wird können wir ja nochmal die Tour starten. Ich melde mich mich....

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## glandich (28. September 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Moin Steppi,
> 
> die Schraube(n) sind bestellt und mal sehen wann sie bei mir ankommt. Wenn das Wetter am WE wieder gut wird können wir ja nochmal die Tour starten. Ich melde mich mich....
> 
> ...


 
Jupp Stefan,

geht klar, Termin ist vorgemerkt.

Steppi


----------



## Wasserträger (2. Oktober 2009)

Hey Steffen,

die Schraube ist leider nicht gekommen. Somit wird es nichts mit der Tour am WE. Naja das Wetter soll ja auch nicht so berauschend werden und das Jahr ist auch noch nicht um. Ich melde mich wenn es was neues gibt.

Grüße und ein schönes WE
Stefan


----------



## frankie07 (17. Oktober 2009)

gar nichts mehr los hier?


----------



## Power-Valve (17. Oktober 2009)

Moin Frank

wollte morgen mal wieder zum Spinning gehen, ansonsten ists hier eher ruhig. Schau mal in den Deisterfreunde Thread, die sind noch regelmaessig unterwegs.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## tom de la zett (18. Oktober 2009)

ich bin wieder im Lande, aber in der Woche wird es ja mittlerweile recht früh finster - da geh ich nun loofen... Ab nächster Woche wird es nach der Zeitumstellung noch schlimmer 
Aber an den Wochenenden sollte es dann doch mal wieder klappen!


----------



## tom de la zett (6. November 2009)

Die Tage werden kürzer, die Strecken auch.... 
Fährt eigentlich trotzdem keiner mehr ab Hannover? 
Vielleicht schon heute, oder morgen, oder Sonntag,... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (6. November 2009)

heute 18:30 ab Kaiser Center. Leider kommen wir nicht weit, die Spinning Raeder bewegen sich trotz groesster Anstrengungen nicht vom Fleck...

hm, wenn mal wieder Wetter waere, gern...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## tom de la zett (6. November 2009)

is doch Wetter 

Kaisercenter... da rennt doch meine Gattin auch gelegentlich zum Spinnen...


----------



## stefan64 (28. März 2010)




----------



## tom de la zett (28. März 2010)




----------



## Power-Valve (28. März 2010)

hui.... der Thread erwacht wieder!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. März 2010)

...fehlt nur noch ordentliches Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. März 2010)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> ...fehlt nur noch ordentliches Wetter...



hey, du lebst auch noch ?

wo hast du die ganze zeit gesteckt, haben ja lange kein lebenszeichen von dir erhalten


----------



## tom de la zett (29. März 2010)

Wir Städter sind halt verwöhnt und krabbeln erst bei angenehmen Wetter wieder vom Sofa


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. März 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Wir Städter sind halt verwöhnt und krabbeln erst bei angenehmen Wetter wieder vom Sofa



So siehts aus. So lange ich nicht mit Sonnenbrille zur Eisdiele fahren kann, kommt das Cannondale nicht aus dem Keller! 

Aber im Ernst: Hatte halt einfach viel um die Ohren (Arbeit, Arbeit, Urlaub, Haus bauen/kaufen...), daher keine Zeit zum Biken. Ab dem WE soll es aber wieder losgehen, vorausgesetzt meine neue Sattelstütze kommt rechtzeitig. Dann bin ich sicher auch mal wieder bezgl. "Biken im Deister" aktiv (im doppelten Sinne).

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (29. März 2010)

Honk, kannst doch im Stehen fahren 

Apropos: ich hab morgen frei  - fährt jemand bei Tageslicht?


----------



## Power-Valve (30. März 2010)

es gibt nen Plan:

Karfreitag, Benther Berg Treffpunkt Parkplatz Jaegerheim, 11 Uhr morgens...

Je nach Lust, Beteiligung und Wetter Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg und evtl. Deister auf dem Programm...


Viele Gruesse
Uwe


----------



## Ladys-MTB (30. März 2010)

uih, wie schön....
...und ich bin leider im Ausland...
euch viel Spass dabei und relativ trockenes Wetter 

Schöne Ostern und ... naja das mit den Eiern...


----------



## tom de la zett (30. März 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> es gibt nen Plan:
> 
> Karfreitag, Benther Berg Treffpunkt Parkplatz Jaegerheim, 11 Uhr morgens...
> 
> ...



Lust ja, bin aber nicht im Lande. Heute aber schön von Hannover über Bredenbeck und Taternpfahl zur Streitbuche, runter nach Völksen und über Bennigser Burg und Süllberg wieder heim. Ach es macht schon wieder Spass  und die Beine gehen, ähm fahren auch noch. Und fast alles fahrbar, bis auf ein paar vereinzelte Bäume, die es im Winter geschmissen hat.

PS: oh, der nächste macht hier ja die 1000 voll


----------



## Power-Valve (30. März 2010)

ich bin heute spontan nach der Arbeit nur nen bisschen durch die Waelder zw. Hannover/Ohlendorf/Vorie/Weetzen/Devese gerollt... war nicht so spannend, hab aber nen bisschen Rennradler gejagt zwischendrin. Luschtig wenn die das Sirren der Nobby Nics nicht aus dem Windschatten bekommen...


----------



## gtjustin (30. März 2010)

hallo in der eilenriede kann man gut biken


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. April 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> es gibt nen Plan:
> 
> Karfreitag, Benther Berg Treffpunkt Parkplatz Jaegerheim, 11 Uhr morgens...
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an, ich denke, da werde ich vorbeischauen und mal testen, wie weit die Beine noch fahren können  

Jägerheim ist das zwischen Badenstedt und Lenthe am Waldrand, oder?

Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (1. April 2010)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch ganz an, ich denke, da werde ich vorbeischauen und mal testen, wie weit die Beine noch fahren können
> 
> Jägerheim ist das zwischen Badenstedt und Lenthe am Waldrand, oder?
> 
> ...



Genau da ist das! Hab Lenthe mit Northen verwechselt, du hast natuerlich recht!
Bis morgen!
Uwe


----------



## Power-Valve (2. April 2010)

nette Tour, hatte am Ende 50km und 700hm auf der Uhr... hier noch nen paar Bilder...


----------



## frankie07 (14. April 2010)

Wie ich es gar nicht mitbekommen habe, dass hier wieder leben drin ist

Da muss ich wohl auch bald mal wieder mit. Die Kilos muessen weg


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. April 2010)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Wie ich es gar nicht mitbekommen habe, dass hier wieder leben drin ist
> 
> Da muss ich wohl auch bald mal wieder mit. Die Kilos muessen weg



Hey, Du lebst ja auch noch   Jetzt geht der Thread hier richtig steil 

Am Freitag ist endlich Hallensport-Saisonende, dann kann ich wieder regelmäßiger fahren. Wir könnten ja wieder Donnerstag abend etablieren, ab kommender Woche...? 

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (15. April 2010)

ja! gern. Alles ausser Mittwochs.


----------



## Sn00by (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat am Wochenende das MTB Fieber gepackt. Bin mit meinem Bruder in Singen um den Hohentwiel gedüst und nun muss ich mir wohl oder übel ein eigenes Bike zulegen, damit ich auch hier oben ein bissel Spaß haben kann. Hab mich ein bissel durch den Thread hier und den Deister-Thread gelesen, kanns kaum erwarten meine ersten Runden mit euch zu drehen. Bis dahin werde ich wohl ein bissel Kondition sammeln mit dem alten Trekkingrad meiner FReundin. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. April 2010)

Moin,

hab grad für Sonntag frei bekommen. Würde ganz gerne ne lockere Runde im / in den Deister drehen. Noch jemand?

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (17. April 2010)

Honk, wann willste denn los? Könnte voraussichtlich so vom Ausschlafen (bitte keine Frühschicht!) bis zur Kaffeezeit. Wie wärs mit 10.45 Uhr BRB?

Ritchie, was ist mit dir?


----------



## frankie07 (18. April 2010)

Lockere Runde waere ich auch dabei
Bin zwar etwas aus dem Trainingf,aber man muss ja mal wieder anfangen.
Mal schaun,ob sich noch jemand meldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. April 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Honk, wann willste denn los? Könnte voraussichtlich so vom Ausschlafen (bitte keine Frühschicht!) bis zur Kaffeezeit. Wie wärs mit 10.45 Uhr BRB?
> 
> Ritchie, was ist mit dir?



Uuups,
nicht gelesen. War aber leider trotz des Bombenwetters wegen anderer Verpflichtungen nicht aufem Rad. 

Hat denn Donnerstag noch wer Zeit?

Simon


----------



## frankie07 (19. April 2010)

Evt. meine Wenigkeit. Aber nach der gestrigen Tour, muss ich mir eingestehen, dass es mal wieder noetig wurde.
Ich meld mich am besten noch mal. Hab noch bisschen was mit der Fh um die Ohren.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. April 2010)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Uuups,
> nicht gelesen. War aber leider trotz des Bombenwetters wegen anderer Verpflichtungen nicht aufem Rad.
> 
> Hat denn Donnerstag noch wer Zeit?
> ...



Donnerstag koennte klappen wenn du nicht zu frueh los willst.. tagsueber oder eher Abends?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. April 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Donnerstag koennte klappen wenn du nicht zu frueh los willst.. tagsueber oder eher Abends?
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Abends...! Tagsüber wird gearbeitet! 
Dachte so an 17.30 - 18.00 Uhr Start und Ende so gegen 21.00 Uhr - 21.30 Uhr, halt wenns dunkel wird...


----------



## tom de la zett (19. April 2010)

Donnerstag sollte gehen, sofern das Wetter nicht in Winter umschlägt - darauf hab ich echt keine Böcke mehr.
Gestern war super, nur leider ist meine Form immer außer Sichtweite vor mir hergefahren... und am Ende ist mir glatt meine Hinterbauschwinge zerknackt. Da muss dann wohl erstmal wieder das HT ran.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. April 2010)

hm, Mittwoch scheint wettertechnisch der schlimmste Tag, Donnerstag koennte wieder gehen. Ich hab leider um 19 Uhr nen Termin in Arnum, da kann ich aber auch direkt per Rad rueberradeln...

Fuer nen bisschen BB und GB sollte es aber reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (20. April 2010)

Bin gestern durch die Eielenriede gedüst, noch mit nem Trekkingrad, deswegen nur auf den Waldautobahnen, aber ich kanns kaum erwarten, wenn ich endlich das richtige Bike habe  Dann gehts richtig los... und dann bin ich auch nicht mehr auf die Wege fixiert...


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Bin gestern durch die Eielenriede gedüst, noch mit nem Trekkingrad, deswegen nur auf den Waldautobahnen, aber ich kanns kaum erwarten, wenn ich endlich das richtige Bike habe  Dann gehts richtig los... und dann bin ich auch nicht mehr auf die Wege fixiert...




was wird´s denn nun ?


----------



## Sn00by (20. April 2010)

Die Entscheidung fällt zwischen dem Canyon Nerve 6.0 oder 8.0 oder dem Cube Stereo The One je nach, am Zeitpunkt des Kaufs, zur Verfügung stehenden Kapital.


----------



## Power-Valve (20. April 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung fällt zwischen dem Canyon Nerve 6.0 oder 8.0 oder dem Cube Stereo The One je nach, am Zeitpunkt des Kaufs, zur Verfügung stehenden Kapital.



Nerve XC oder AM ??


----------



## Sn00by (20. April 2010)

AM wobei ich mich mit dem XC noch nicht auseinander gesetzt habe, denke aber das Allmountain für mich eher in frage kommt...


----------



## Power-Valve (20. April 2010)

je nachdem wuerde ich mir das Torque Alpinist nochmal anschauen...
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1766
Auch nur gut 13kg...


----------



## Sn00by (20. April 2010)

Das liegt allerdings preislich weit über meinem Budget. 

Gut dreizehn Kilo ist ja auch mal süß, dafür das es fast 14 hat


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. April 2010)

Die Wettervorhersage stimmt für morgen halbwegs optimistisch. Daher schlage ich hier mal 17.45 Uhr an der BRB vor. 

Könnten ggf. auch nen Abstecher über Arnum machen und in den Süllberg fahren oder uns dort treffen...

Simon


----------



## tom de la zett (21. April 2010)

ich werd es morgen wohl nicht schaffen, die Pflicht ruft....


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. April 2010)

War ich gestern halt alleine unterwegs, ihr Schnarchnasen. Bin zwar auch erst später losgefahren als geplant, war aber trotzdem ne tolle Runde über Süllber, Gehrdener, Benther... Und in den Bergen keine Menschenseele gesehen, bis auf einen Biker am Benther.  Herrlich!

Schlage jetzt schon mal den kommenden Donnerstag als nächsten Termin vor...

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (23. April 2010)

na doll, später hätte ich auch gekonnt  
Nächste Woche geht bei mir DoStag definitiv nicht. Wie wärs Dienstag?

Und was ist am Wochenende?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. April 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> na doll, später hätte ich auch gekonnt
> Nächste Woche geht bei mir DoStag definitiv nicht. Wie wärs Dienstag?
> 
> Und was ist am Wochenende?



Wochenende könnte ich ganz vielleicht am Samstag nachmittag. Aber eben nur vielleicht. Sonntag allenfalls abends. Für ne "richtige" Tour reichts aber wieder nicht... Weiß kaum noch, wie der Deister aussieht.

Nächste Woche Dienstag geht aber. Das können wir gerne festhalten.

Simon


----------



## warkeinnamefrei (25. April 2010)

Hey Komme aus Großburgwedel und fahre auch immer alleine,ist ja von hannover nicht so weit weg,fahre auch mal deister oder Harz!weiß ja nicht ob du mal bock hast ne runde zu fahren,bin so mittelmässig im Traning!kommt immer drauf an!Fahre ganz gerne So enduro trails!meld dich einfach wenndu bock hast!gruß


----------



## warkeinnamefrei (25. April 2010)

Hey komme aus Großbrugwedel,wenn du mal bock hast ne tour zu fahren dann sag bescheid bin so mittelmäsig im Traning!Fahre so Harz oder Deister gerne auch Singel Trails im harz!gruß


----------



## Sn00by (25. April 2010)

Boing!


----------



## tom de la zett (26. April 2010)

bing... bong.... bang.... 

So, morgen wird es auch wieder nix, Radeln muss nun leider bis nächste Woche warten.... Sonntag muss ich kurz meine Laufkarriere wieder aktivieren.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. April 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> bing... bong.... bang....
> 
> So, morgen wird es auch wieder nix, Radeln muss nun leider bis nächste Woche warten.... Sonntag muss ich kurz meine Laufkarriere wieder aktivieren.



Okeee, ich liege auch grad flach. Wird wohl nix mit regelmäßigen Touren...
;(


----------



## Power-Valve (27. April 2010)

fuer Kurzenschlossene: Heute Abend BB und GB, Treffpunkt 17:45 bei mir in Ricklingen (anrufen...) oder 18:15 am Fusse vom Benther Berg (Da wo der Weg von Empelde am Muellberg vorbei unter der B65 durch auf den "Ringweg" am Fusse des Benther Berges stoesst).

Wir haben einen echten Anfaenger dabei, wird also eher gemuetlich.



Gruss Uwe


----------



## exto (27. April 2010)

*Tag der Arbeit - Tour​*
01. Mai 09:00h Treffpunkt Bahnhof Haste.

E1 über B. Nenndorf - Deister - Springe - B. Münder - Süntel - Hameln - Extertal (Bösingfeld) - Burg Sternberg nach Lemgo.

ca 120 km, 2000 HM

Rückfahrt entweder von Lemgo über Bielefeld oder von Lage über Herford mit der guten, alten DB.

Das Tempo wird moderat sein (angepeilt ist maximal ein 15er Schnitt). Sind schließlich Singlespeeder an Bord. Da wird nicht gehetzt.

Wer sich das nicht komplett zutraut: Von Hameln gibt's ne passable Öffi-Anbindung in alle Richtungen.

Wer Lust hat, einfach um 09:00h da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (27. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> *Tag der Arbeit - Tour​*
> 01. Mai 09:00h Treffpunkt Bahnhof Haste.
> 
> E1 über B. Nenndorf - Deister - Springe - B. Münder - Süntel - Hameln - Extertal (Bösingfeld) - Burg Sternberg nach Lemgo.
> ...



Könnt ich mich mit anfreunden, aber da ich neulich erst meinen Urlaub auf Malle unfreiwillig um 4 Tage überzogen habe, krieg ich erstmal für solche zeitraubenden Sachen von meiner Regierung keine Genehmigung mehr.


----------



## tom de la zett (4. Mai 2010)

Werde die 17.00 Abfahrt richtung Deister heute nicht schaffen. 

Werde ab ca. 18.00 noch ne 2,5h-Runde LOCKER (hatte Sonntag Auftritt beim Halbmarathon) mit dem HT (das Fully is noch schrott) starten.
Jemand Interesse? Dann komme ich gegen über die rote Brücke gerollert.


----------



## frankie07 (10. Mai 2010)

Huhu.

Aus gegebenen Anlass (HT geklaut), suche ich ein gebrauchtes Rennrad oder auch HT. Sollte nicht allzu teuer sein, da ich meiner Versicherung nicht wieder so eine Rechnung vorlegen moechte

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ne alten Drahtesel im Keller stehn.
Brauch es fuer den Weg zur Arbeit (ca 12km). Also kein Damenrad oder Baumarktschrott.

THX

PS: Wer hatte noch mal das Fahrradnavi? Wollte mir evt. auch eins zulegen und brauch etwas Beratung.


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Mai 2010)

frankie07 schrieb:


> PS: Wer hatte noch mal das Fahrradnavi? Wollte mir evt. auch eins zulegen und brauch etwas Beratung.



könnte ich gewesen sein


----------



## Frank-Helbig (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

diesem Thread möchte ich mich gerne anschließen.

Habe leider kein Fully, sondern ein Crossbike. Diese hammergeilen Downhills wie man sie aus den Videos sieht, gehen also nicht.

Zur Zeit gefällt mir der Benther Berg ganz gut. 
Oder auch der Deister, da fahre ich gelegentlich mit der S-Bahn hin (nach Springe)

Ich wohne in Hannover, Ortsteil Friedenau bzw. Vinnhorst. 
Von dort sind es ca. 15 km bzw. 45 Minuten bis zum Benther Berg. 
Zum Deister ist es ein wenig weit, zumindest für Hin- und Rückfahrt. 
Eine einfache Strecke würde hingegen möglich sein. Also bequem mit der Bahn hin, und danach mit dem Bike zurück.

Werktags ist es nicht optimal, da ich unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten  habe. Für mich dürfte der Samstag gut geeignet sein, der Sonntag sogar  noch besser.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## r0ckZ0r (24. Mai 2010)

Komme auch aus Burgwedel - also ca. 100KM bis zum Harz und 50KM bis zum Deister.

War jetzt ein Jahr inaktiv, da mein geliebtes Specialized geklaut wurde. Nun soll es aber wieder los gehen.

Mal sehen, was sich hier so ergibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (24. Mai 2010)

Ich würde ja mal vorschlagen, wir reaktivieren unsere Donnerstagsrunde ab 18.00 Rote Brücke mal wieder !
Mein neues Nerve XC braucht viel Auslauf.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Mai 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal vorschlagen, wir reaktivieren unsere Donnerstagsrunde ab 18.00 Rote Brücke mal wieder !
> Mein neues Nerve XC braucht viel Auslauf.



Diesen Donnerstag wäre ich dabei! Müssten es aber langsam angehen - war heute das erste mal seit Monaten endlich wieder im Deister und froh, auf den Hügel noch raufzukommen 

Simon


----------



## r0ckZ0r (24. Mai 2010)

Same here, bin zwar konditionell ganz gut dabei, hab aber ewig keine Höhenmeter mehr gemacht. 


Ich bräuchte sowieso mal wen, der mir die Strecken zeigt, nicht dass ich mich noch verfahre.


----------



## frankie07 (26. Mai 2010)

wenns es mir besser geht, bin ich wohl auch dabei.

probem ist nur, dass mein rad noch in muender steht - bei springe


----------



## stefan64 (27. Mai 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal vorschlagen, wir reaktivieren unsere Donnerstagsrunde ab 18.00 Rote Brücke mal wieder !
> Mein neues Nerve XC braucht viel Auslauf.



Bin dabei.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin für heute leider raus. Hab eben nen wichtigen Kundentermin reingekriegt - werde nicht rechtzeitig zu Hause sein, um es bis 18.00 h an die BRB zu schaffen...

Vielleicht nächste Woche!?

Simon


----------



## Swordper (27. Mai 2010)

Servus. Ich bin auch wieder neu im Training und suche Anschluss an ein paar Biker die in der Woche und am WE den Deister unsicher machen. Ich bin 30 und halbwegs wieder in Form, den Brocken habe ich dieses Jahr auch schon 2mal erklommen 

Bis die Tage


----------



## tom de la zett (27. Mai 2010)

war schöne Tour heut, Stefan. Endlich mal wieder. 60km hatte ich daheim.


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Juni 2010)

und morgen? Keiner unterwegs?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (2. Juni 2010)

Wollte am Sonntag mal den Deister erkunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. Juni 2010)

Hoffentlich schon. Hab bloß wieder nen blöden Termin, der mindestens bis um 18.00 Uhr geht, vermutlich sogar länger. Daher wirds, wenn überhaupot, nur ne kurze BB-Runde...



tom de la zett schrieb:


> und morgen? Keiner unterwegs?


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich wohne noch nicht so allzu lange in Hannover und suche biketechnisch noch Anschluss.

Fährt jemand am Samstag eine Tour von Hannover Richtung Deister und würde mich mitnehmen? 
Ich freue mich über jede PN.


----------



## Sn00by (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hole Samstag endlich mein Bike ab. Ich kanns kaum erwarten. Dann kanns endlich losgehen und ich muss nicht mehr mit dem Trekkingrad der Freundin meine Runden drehen, bei denen ich alles was bissel nach Gelaende aussieht liegen lassen muss.


----------



## stefan64 (3. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> und morgen? Keiner unterwegs?



Doch, Weisstschonwer und ich.
Treffen ist 17:00 Uhr auf dem Küchengartenplatz vorm TAK.


----------



## tom de la zett (3. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Doch, Weisstschonwer und ich.
> Treffen ist 17:00 Uhr auf dem Küchengartenplatz vorm TAK.



..und ich


----------



## matzinski (3. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Doch, Weisstschonwer und ich.
> Treffen ist 17:00 Uhr auf dem Küchengartenplatz vorm TAK.


Mann, habt ihr das gut. Ich könnt' ja auch schon wieder, obwohl ich von gestern (Teerweg, Heisterburg, ... , Rakete) noch ein wenig schlapp bin. Letzte Abfahrt war um 21:00. Entsprechend spät bin ich zu Hause angekommen und ins Bett (gähn)  Wünsche viel Spass


----------



## Sn00by (6. Juni 2010)

So, bike ist da, habs heute im Deister und Benther Berg eingefahren, nachdem ich mir gestern auf ner Radtour mit der Freundin schon gleich die Nobbys geschlitzt habe.. Nu weiß ich wenigstens wie man nen Reifen wechselt 

Wie siehts diese Woche mit ner lockeren Runde aus? Kenne mich in den Hannoveraner Bike-Regionen noch nicht so gut aus


----------



## tom de la zett (6. Juni 2010)

Fahren eigentlich meist Donnerstags gegen 17...18Uhr ne Runde Richtung BB, GB, WB, SB, VB,..., Deister. Letzte Woche hatten sich dabei die 2 Trailgötter der Stadt zusammengefunden und wir sind knapp an ner Supernova vorbeigeschrappt... ) Einfach hier mal reinschaun.


----------



## Sn00by (6. Juni 2010)

So mach ich das... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (8. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,
Kann jemand von euch ein Hallenbad fürs wintertraining empfehlen (jep ist noch ein wenig früh, aber *der frühe vogel fängt den wurm* 

Ok, der übliche verdächtige wäre ja das Stadionbad . aber wir haben keine lust wie eine aufgereihte Entenfamilie zu paddeln ;-)

Grüße björn


----------



## Sn00by (28. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts aus mit ner Feierabendrunde diese Woche?! Ruhig hier...


----------



## Power-Valve (29. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit ner Feierabendrunde diese Woche?! Ruhig hier...



Mittwoch Abend, 18 Uhr Treffen am Jaegerheim Parkplatz am Benther Berg, BB und GB, wird lustig ;-)

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Sn00by (29. Juni 2010)

Klingt gut. Ich werd nich beeilen, dass ivh rechtzeitig aus wob wieder da bin.  welcher ist denn der jaegerheim pp? Faehrt wer aus Hannover los?


----------



## Power-Valve (29. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Ich werd nich beeilen, dass ivh rechtzeitig aus wob wieder da bin.  welcher ist denn der jaegerheim pp? Faehrt wer aus Hannover los?



Das ist der zw. Badenstedt und Lenthe, da war mal nen Gasthof "Jaegerheim".
Ich fahre in Oberricklingen los wenn das hilft.


----------



## Sn00by (29. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mal schauen ob ich es schnell
genug nach hause schaffe. Scheiss arbeit, ich will frueher daheim sein.  grrr. Wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (20. Juli 2010)

Faehrt hier eigentlich noch jemand?


----------



## Power-Valve (20. Juli 2010)

frankie07 schrieb:


> Faehrt hier eigentlich noch jemand?



Ja, klar... Jetzt ist nur gerade Urlaubszeit. Im Zweifel in den Deister Thread schauen, die meisten gehen da fremd...

Lg
Uwe


----------



## Sn00by (20. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr morgen um 9.30 nach basche mit der sbahn hin und dann will ich den schatten im Deister geniessen wer will kann sich gern anschliessen. Fahre eher allmountain, hoch
wie runter


----------



## frankie07 (21. Juli 2010)

Kannst mir ja noch mal deine Nummer schicken. Evt. wollte ich mit und wuerde dann Fischerhof einsteigen
Muss mir nur irgendwie noch Handschuhe besorgen... Die hab ich bei einer Freundin liegen lassen.

Edit:
Naja werd mal in den Zug steigen. Hoffe du bist auch da


----------



## Sn00by (21. Juli 2010)

Arg, sorry. Hat sich heute morgen dann doch anders dargestellt die Sache. Hab ein hart geschwollenes auge und bin lieber liegengeblieen heute morgen

hatte so frueh noch nicht ins forum geschaut


----------



## Takkokalle (8. August 2010)

moin erst mal.
mitfahrer/innen gesucht!


----------



## meditation_bike (8. August 2010)

Takkokalle schrieb:


> moin erst mal.
> mitfahrer/innen gesucht!



Hi, würde gerne, aber wann und wo?

bin aus Hannover-Linden (male)!

Grüße


----------



## Midnight (9. August 2010)

Takkokalle schrieb:


> moin erst mal.
> mitfahrer/innen gesucht!



geht das ganze eigentlich auch noch ein bischen unpersöhnlicher und uninformativer?


----------



## TobiHan (12. August 2010)

Moin allerseits,

suche jmd aus der Nähe von 31535 Neustadt am Rbge, der Lust hat mit mir die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde zu drehen. Bin seit einem Jahr MTBler und fahre ein Cube LTD Team Hardtail. Mein derzeitiger Trainingsstand ist nicht wirklich gut, fahre meist so Touren um die 30-35km. Also wer Lust hat einfach mal hier reinschreiben. Grad die Flachlandrunden hier in der Umgebung sind alleine doch etwas öde.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Buaman (12. August 2010)

Wenn das wetter stimmt,  Tour Maschsee und mehr, am 14.08.2010

Am Standbad um 16uhr!

Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust auf eine Tour, man kann absprechen wo es hingehn soll!


Pn wenn nähere fragen sind!

Komme mit einem Roten Curtis Team!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buaman (13. August 2010)

Wo sind die biker aus Hannover?


Wir machen keine 150Km tour, einfach nur ein wenig fahren, also seit doch dabei!


Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Dritt-Max (13. August 2010)

leider klappts nicht am 14.08. da ich am Leineschwimmen teilnehme (siehe auch www.leineschwimmen.de ).


----------



## Buaman (14. August 2010)

Aber sonst keiner lust?


----------



## rc-car-keks (16. August 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht die letzten 44 Seiten gelesen, auf jeden fall studiere ich ab jeden Monat in Hannover, und wenn die Zeit da ist bin ich bei allem was mit einem MTB zutun hat dabei.

Einfach icq oder pm und ich bin dann dabei.


----------



## didopido (19. August 2010)

Hi Kollegen ich habe vor heute 19.08.2010 eine kleine tour zumachen. Wenn einer dabei sein will und aus Raum Hannover ist der kann sich bei mir bis 17:00 Uhr melden unter 017638449327. Am liebsten mit SMS damit wir Treffpunkt abstimmen können. Mein Vorschlag werde Herrenhausen garten  (von jeden bekannt).  

MFrG- Dido


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. August 2010)

didopido schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen ich habe vor heute 19.08.2010 eine kleine tour zumachen. Wenn einer dabei sein will und aus Raum Hannover ist der kann sich bei mir bis 17:00 Uhr melden unter 017638449327. Am liebsten mit SMS damit wir Treffpunkt abstimmen können. Mein Vorschlag werde Herrenhausen garten  (von jeden bekannt).
> 
> MFrG- Dido



ah, zu spät... vielleicht demnächst mal. Dann sind aber sicher 1-2 Infos (Ziel, Tourenlänge/-hm, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, technischer Anspruch) nicht schlecht


----------



## BoPeeP (20. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

bin schon länger am mitlesen und endlich hat mich der MTB-Virus voll infiziert.

Fährt heute eventuell wer? Ich fahre heute, höchstwahrscheinlich mit einem Kollegen.
Würden uns sehr gerne einem ortskundigen "Tourguide" für eine lockere Runde Richtung BB, GB, etc. anschließen.
Uhrzeit wäre so ab 16:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt BRB oder woanders 

Greetz
BoPeeP


----------



## didopido (20. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

bin schon länger am mitlesen und endlich hat mich der MTB-Virus voll infiziert.



Hi BoPeeP. Dein vorgegebene Zeit passt mir. Ich habe nur nicht verstanden in welche Richtung willst du fahren und ab wo? Und wo der Treffpunkt ist auch nicht.


----------



## BoPeeP (20. August 2010)

didopido schrieb:


> Hi BoPeeP. Dein vorgegebene Zeit passt mir. Ich habe nur nicht verstanden in welche Richtung willst du fahren und ab wo? Und wo der Treffpunkt ist auch nicht.



Hiho didopido,

BB = Benther Berg
GB = Gerdener Berg
BRB = Big Reg Bridge ( http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...355264,9.72841&spn=0.002015,0.005488&t=h&z=18 )

Ich habe nur keinen Plan, wie man am "schönsten" nach Benthe mit dem Bike kommt. Deswegen der Wunsch nach einem Tourguide 

Greetz
BoPeeP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didopido (20. August 2010)

OK BoPeeP

Ich habe mir die Brücke angeschaut und ich komme vorbei. 
Alles restliches können wir da besprechen, weil ich fahre ganz andere Strecken. Ich komme mit einem schwarzen Serious. Und noch was ich habe eine Glatze

Gruß Dido


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2010)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Hiho didopido,
> 
> BB = Benther Berg
> GB = Gerdener Berg
> ...



Könnte den Guido machen, schaffe es aber erst ab 17.30 Uhr, vielleicht auch schon 17.00 Uhr... Könnten uns sonst auch im BB treffen.


----------



## BoPeeP (20. August 2010)

didopido schrieb:


> OK BoPeeP
> 
> Ich habe mir die Brücke angeschaut und ich komme vorbei.
> Alles restliches können wir da besprechen, weil ich fahre ganz andere Strecken. Ich komme mit einem schwarzen Serious. Und noch was ich habe eine Glatze
> ...




Roger, hört sich gut an. Strecke können wir dann besprechen.
Uns erkennst du am verkehrsweißen Transalp und 'nem Noname-Hobel 

Also dann, heute 16:30 Uhr an der BRB.

Greetz
BoPeeP

P.S.: War gerade auf deinem Profil --> Fahrradkurier 
Konditionell mußt du wohl auf mich/uns Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## BoPeeP (20. August 2010)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Könnte den Guido machen, schaffe es aber erst ab 17.30 Uhr, vielleicht auch schon 17.00 Uhr... Könnten uns sonst auch im BB treffen.



Da war ich zu langsam.
Wenn's allen passt können wir auch gerne später als 16:30 Uhr losrollern.


----------



## didopido (20. August 2010)

Wenn's allen passt können wir auch gerne später als 16:30 Uhr losrollern.


Mir ist egal wir Könen auch später losfahren. Mehr Fahrer ist immer lustiger


----------



## tom de la zett (20. August 2010)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Hiho didopido,
> 
> BB = Benther Berg
> GB = Gerdener Berg
> ...



Korrektur: Original-Wortlaut: BRB = Blöde Rote Brücke 

Heute aber ohne mich. Honk, Aktivitätsindex steigt wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoPeeP (20. August 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Korrektur: Original-Wortlaut: BRB = Blöde Rote Brücke



Hehe, ja, das habe ich hier auch schon gelesen.
Also, damit wir einer mehr sind: 17:30 Uhr an der BLÖDEN roten Brücke


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2010)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Hehe, ja, das habe ich hier auch schon gelesen.
> Also, damit wir einer mehr sind: 17:30 Uhr an der BLÖDEN roten Brücke



Perfekt. Dann bis nachher.

Mein Aktivitätsindex kann derzeit nur steigen. Gefühlte null Ausfahrten in den letzen sechs Monaten...

Simon


----------



## didopido (20. August 2010)

nein nein nein  Ich war da um 16.25 bis 16.50. Wüste nicht das wir  um 1 stunde Spetter treffen. Das letzte was ich gelesen habe war 16.30


----------



## didopido (20. August 2010)

bin auf 180°


----------



## BoPeeP (21. August 2010)

didopido schrieb:


> nein nein nein  Ich war da um 16.25 bis 16.50. Wüste nicht das wir  um 1 stunde Spetter treffen. Das letzte was ich gelesen habe war 16.30



Sorry, didopido. 
Habe mir eben die letzten Einträge im Zusammenhang nochmal durchgelesen. Eigentlich geht daraus klar hervor, dass wir später als 16:30 Uhr fahren.

Ist ech doof gelaufen. Waren alle Mann um 17:25 an der Brücke. Ich hoffe, du bist das nächste mal (mit besserer Koordination) trotzdem dabei. War nämlich 'ne richtig geniale Tour (Dank nochmal an H/WF-Honk aka Simon).

Greetz
BoPeeP


----------



## freerider03 (21. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## freerider03 (21. August 2010)

kennt man sich ???


----------



## Buaman (21. August 2010)

HI, fährt heute jemand?


Wetter passt doch auch heute!


2-3 runden um den maschsee z.b.


----------



## pte_bike (23. August 2010)

Moin,

wir sind in letzter Zeit ein wenig aktiver hier im Raum Hannover unterwegs gewesen und ich bin dementsprechend auch gerne mal bei einer Tour dabei. 

Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike aus der All-Mountain-Kategorie kaufen, habe aber keine Lust so viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und vorher das Rad nicht mal ordentlich durchs Gelände bewegen zu können. Was gibt es in der Nähe von Hannover, wo man mal eine richtige Tour mit einem Testbike machen kann: ich hab im Harz zumindest schon mal ein Rose-Testbikecenter gefunden, aber eigentlich würde ich lieber ein Bike im Fachhnadel erwerben und alle hannoverschen Radhändler haben mich nur blöd angeschaut. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Danke!


----------



## TobiHan (23. August 2010)

Guck mal bei www.fun-corner.de 
Ist ein sehr guter Händler in Hameln mit einer großer Auswahl... falls du da noch nicht warst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry sconmal fürn Doppelpost! Leider hab am Samstag auf ner Tour übern Benther und Gehrdener Berg in den Deister (Gegend so Richtung Taternpfahl, Wöltjebuche...) meinen GPS-Tracker und (nicht ganz so wichtig) Kettenöl verloren. Es gab viele Pannen in der Gruppe z.B.:
1. am Gehrdener Berg (Richtung Deister am Restaurant da wo rechts die Felder anfangen kurz hinter dem gepflasterten Weg),
2. beim Uphill Richtung Taternpfahl bzw.
3. am Taternpfahl,
4. an der Wöltjebuche und
5. beim Einstieg in den Grenzweg.
Wenn jemand an diesen Stellen (oder auch woanders) einen Wintec 201 gefunden hat, wäre es super, wenn er mir ne PN zukommen lassen könnte, Finderlohn gibts selbstredend!

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## schappi (24. August 2010)

pte_bike schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir sind in letzter Zeit ein wenig aktiver hier im Raum Hannover unterwegs gewesen und ich bin dementsprechend auch gerne mal bei einer Tour dabei.
> 
> ...



Dann schau mal bei Bike Infection in Barsinghausen.
http://www.bike-infection.de/
Die sind direkt am Deister gelegen und haben eine gut Auswahl. Dort kan man auch testfahren


----------



## pte_bike (28. August 2010)

Danke Euch für die Informationen. Top! Ich werde mich dann mal bei den Läden melden.


----------

